# Official NBA Thread



## Trigga

There was already a thread kinda like this...but i thought wed make it offical









Tonights games are

CHI vs CLE

DAL vs PHX

NOK vs GSW

Whos got predictions??

My picks= Clevland, Dalla and NOK


----------



## stitchgrip

dude im from az so i have to go with phx its the only good sports team we have lol


----------



## Devon Amazon

Suns>Mavricks
Bulls>Cavs
Hornets>warriors


----------



## stitchgrip

dude cant mess with the no1 3 point team no1 scoring team and the 3 time mvp along with a better team than last year


----------



## Devon Amazon

stitchgrip said:


> dude cant mess with the no1 3 point team no1 scoring team and the 3 time mvp along with a better team than last year


+that dude in the gorrila suit, dont forget him


----------



## stitchgrip

i have been a phx fan for my whole life and i have never understood why they have him but he is hella cool


----------



## Trigga

I think dallas has a nice team this year and i tihnk theyll pull through tonight against the Suns.


----------



## stitchgrip

nope i dont think so lol the suns have suffered defeat through them last time i think they are out for blood this time.

but anything is possible lol i guess we will see


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Devon Amazon said:


> dude cant mess with the no1 3 point team no1 scoring team and the 3 time mvp along with a better team than last year


Offense is nice to have....... But what is it that wins Championships?...... anybody?.........

Im not positive who SanAntone plays next but Ill take them 101- 87


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> Suns>Mavricks
> Bulls>Cavs
> Hornets>warriors


Nice job Devon..... 0-3

[/quote]
Dammit whats happened to my suns









Ill redeem myself tonight, who's playing?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Friday, November 10 
Orlando at Indiana 
Denver at Philadelphia 
Milwaukee at Washington 
Atlanta at Toronto 
Seattle at Charlotte 
Utah at Boston 
Miami at New Jersey 
NY Knicks at Houston 
NO/Oklahoma City at Portland 
Detroit at LA Lakers

my take:
ind
den
wash
tor
sea
utah
nj
hou
no
la............i gaurantee nobody will get more right than me.... i am an nba god


----------



## stitchgrip

bahhhhhhhhh curse you texas curse you all


----------



## Sunman222

My Picks:
Orlando at *Indiana*
Denver at *Philadelphia*
Milwaukee at *Washington*
*Atlanta* at Toronto
*Seattle *at Charlotte
*Utah* at Boston
*Miami* at New Jersey
NY Knicks at *Houston*
NO/Oklahoma City at *Portland*
Detroit at *LA Lakers*


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> Friday, November 10
> Orlando at* Indiana *
> *Denver* at Philadelphia
> *Milwaukee* at Washington
> Atlanta at *Toronto *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seattle* at Charlotte
> Utah at *Boston *
> *Miami *at New Jersey
> *NY Knicks *at Houston
> NO/Oklahoma City at *Portland *
> *Detroit* at LA Lakers


My picks :nod:


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> Friday, November 10
> Orlando at *Indiana *
> *Denver* at Philadelphia
> Milwaukee at *Washington *
> Atlanta at *Toronto *
> *Seattle* at Charlotte
> *Utah* at Boston
> *Miami* at New Jersey
> *NY Knicks* at Houston
> *NO/Oklahoma City* at Portland
> *Detroit* at LA Lakers


----------



## RB 32

*LA Lakers*

*#1*


----------



## KINGofKINGS

gimme a break.... theyre a 7 or 8.... JUST IN THE WEST


----------



## stitchgrip

just wait till the playoffs then you will see my suns shine lol..............................i hope


----------



## RB 32

long wayyyyssss


----------



## Trigga

stitchgrip said:


> just wait till the playoffs then you will see my suns shine lol..............................i hope


Your hope is vain man...Suns arent gonna do anything big this year. The East is where its at.


----------



## RB 32

NO IT'S ALL ABOUT THE WEST!


----------



## Trigga

RB 32 said:


> NO IT'S ALL ABOUT THE WEST!












sorry...it isnt


----------



## RB 32

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE WEST!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol.... its in toronto right triggs?,,,lol---- cmon guys everyone knows who the favorite is--- the owners voted and know---- the oddsmakers in vegas know and DAMNIT SanAntonio knows it!


----------



## stitchgrip

dude we will give the east football but the east dosent have sh*t for basketball in general. west is where it is at. that has proven its self time and time again


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol.... its in toronto right triggs?,,,lol---- cmon guys everyone knows who the favorite is--- the owners voted and know---- the oddsmakers in vegas know and DAMNIT SanAntonio knows it!


noo lol toronto isnt wining it either...mayb chicago ill bet u real money paypal money that a western team does NOT win the whole thing.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

bring it.... chi? ARE YOU KIDDING ME? theyll be tough but they have absolutely no INTERIOR OFFENSE!!! who is there "go to guy" neway? you name the bet and ill bet


----------



## Trigga

50 bucks


----------



## KINGofKINGS

make it an even 100 and we'll talk


----------



## Trigga

iight 100 dollars


----------



## KINGofKINGS

your a fool boy--- SA is a "Well Oiled Machine"!


----------



## acestro

The west is where it's at?









2 out of the last three champs are from the East (Pistons, Heat). I think things have become more even.

Nice duplicate thread Trigga









:rasp:



Trigga said:


> lol.... its in toronto right triggs?,,,lol---- cmon guys everyone knows who the favorite is--- the owners voted and know---- the oddsmakers in vegas know and DAMNIT SanAntonio knows it!


noo lol toronto isnt wining it either...mayb chicago ill bet u real money paypal money that a western team does NOT win the whole thing.
[/quote]

Interesting bet. I dont know if I'd take either side...


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> your a fool boy--- SA is a "Well Oiled Machine"!


so are you down? If you lose u get me an irritans or manuelli :rasp: if you win ill get u any fish or anything else u want thats 100 dollars. Cause i dont think u can accept payments through a basic account.

and btw thanks ace...yea it is nice isnt lol


----------



## acestro

Well, I'll repeat some of my stuff from the other thread.

I've always had the good and bad aspects of being both a Bulls and a Pistons fan. I think both of those teams will be really cool to watch this year.

The spurs are good but are getting older.

The Hornets recaptured my attention when I went to see them last Sunday. Chris Paul made a pre-game speech that convinced me to still be a fan, even though they're playing a measly 6 games in New Orleans this year.

Hornets could be quite good.

I think A LOT is up in the air right now. Which is really cool actually.

Nets and Heat are having a good game right now...



KINGofKINGS said:


> your a fool boy--- SA is a "Well *Rusted * Machine"!


fixed.

:rasp:

You know I have tons of respect for that group. I fear that more and more will rest on Duncan's shoulders as the season progresses...


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> your a fool boy--- SA is a "Well *Rusted * Machine"!


fixed.

:rasp:

You know I have tons of respect for that group. I fear that more and more will rest on Duncan's shoulders as the season progresses...
[/quote]

well saidd


----------



## Trigga

Yesterdays results

*Atlanta 111* @ Toronto 102









* Denver 108* @ Philadelphia 101

Milwaukee 111 @* Washington 116*

* Seattle 99* @ Charlotte 85

Orlando 83 @ *Indiana 93*

*Utah 107* @ Boston 100

*Miami 113 *@ New Jersey 106

New York 93 @* Houston 101*

New Orleans 91 @ *Portland 94*

* Detroit 97* @ LA Lakers 83

Tonights games

Sea @ Atl
Bos @ Cle
NY @ SA
Orl @ Min
Ind @ Chi
Uth @ Mil
Mem @ Phx
Det @ GS

Predictions?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ace you queer!!! SanAn is the oldest team in the league,BUT they are old in "ok" spots.... the CORE players for us have a lot of life... the old guys are role players... how "young" were the heat last year when they won?


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> ace you queer!!! SanAn is the oldest team in the league,BUT they are old in "ok" spots.... the CORE players for us have a lot of life... the old guys are role players... how "young" were the heat last year when they won?











miami had a core player in shaq that was old but he wasnt carrying the team...d-wade was and he is still a very young player.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ooooooook.... you have yet to prove a point.... duncan is younger than shaq, and better right now then shaq was last year(ALOT better) and tony parker and manu are just as young as dwade.... so.... justify yourself a little better please....


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> ooooooook.... you have yet to prove a point.... duncan is younger than shaq, and better right now then shaq was last year(ALOT better) and tony parker and manu are just as young as dwade.... so.... justify yourself a little better please....


shaq is a bigger force in the paint..even u cant deny that...and tony parker and manu..its simple..d wade is better than them both :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

thats absolute bullshit.... absolute bullshit!!! your telling me...RIGHT NOW... that shaq is a bigger force than tim duncan? your WRONG!!! and i would take tony and manu over dwade anyday... anyday!!! if sa would have gotten by the ref helped mavs they would have handled miami in 6 or less--- "the best team doesnt always win"


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> thats absolute bullshit.... absolute bullshit!!! your telling me...RIGHT NOW... that shaq is a bigger force than tim duncan? your WRONG!!! and i would take tony and manu over dwade anyday... anyday!!! if sa would have gotten by the ref helped mavs they would have handled miami in 6 or less--- "the best team doesnt always win"


shaq in the paint is A HELL of a bigger force in the paint than Tim Duncan...

And i think your wrong about The Manu and Parker thing...they are good but not better than d wade.

BTW u get the pm?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well of course hes "bigger" hes a fat 340lbs... but hes not better, thats foolishness--- timmy would tear shaq up just like he did in the 03 playoffs(last time they faced in the post season)..... im done arguing this--- youll see.... and yes i got your pm, sounds good but how are we suppose to have a real "bet" online?


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> well of course hes "bigger" hes a fat 340lbs... but hes not better, thats foolishness--- timmy would tear shaq up just like he did in the 03 playoffs(last time they faced in the post season)..... im done arguing this--- youll see.... and yes i got your pm, sounds good but how are we suppose to have a real "bet" online?


i win u get what i want u win i get u what u want. Ok?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and how am i suppose to trust you?


----------



## Trigga

all i have in this worllld are my word and my balls and i dont break them for nobody...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ok pacino... but i dont bet with fools--- not that your a fool but i dont know you and if i dont know you your Jack to me--- got that "Jack"?


----------



## Trigga

lol man whats there to trust...all u gotta do if i win is tell nate that your gettin me my fish...i dont need ur adress or anything..u can tell him all that i dont need to know and i will pay with MY paypal account. OK?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

we'll see what happens in june


----------



## Trigga

ii


----------



## Devon Amazon

wow, Reading these last few pages is like reading the script for a sh*t gangster movie!!!!



> all i have in this worllld are my word and my balls and i dont break them for nobody


Oh no he didnt..........


----------



## Trigga

Devon Amazon said:


> wow, Reading these last few pages is like reading the script for a sh*t gangster movie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i have in this worllld are my word and my balls and i dont break them for nobody
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no he didnt..........
Click to expand...










u got predictionz devon?


----------



## Devon Amazon

Trigga said:


> wow, Reading these last few pages is like reading the script for a sh*t gangster movie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i have in this worllld are my word and my balls and i dont break them for nobody
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no he didnt..........
Click to expand...

:laugh: 
u got predictionz devon?
[/quote]
I predict the celtics will win it all, larry bird will get MVP and magic johnson will get HIV :nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and..........now its a script for back to the future?


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> and..........now its a script for back to the future?


Kiss me KOK


----------



## KINGofKINGS




----------



## acestro

KoK, Trigga.... I can hold the money if you guys are serious. I think it's an interesting bet. I wont waste too much of it on booze and cigars.

I kid. But I'll do it if you guys want.



KINGofKINGS said:


> ace you queer!!! SanAn is the oldest team in the league,BUT they are old in "ok" spots.... the CORE players for us have a lot of life... the old guys are role players... how "young" were the heat last year when they won?


You have an excellent point in the age of the Heat. But it's about 'averages' and 'odds'. The odds were in favor of many of the Heat's veterans getting injured and being out. It didn't happen. I think the same is true for the Heat now and for the Spurs. Duncan being young is a crucial and good point to your argument.

you queer.

:laugh:


----------



## joey'd

i predict im not watching one game this whole season


----------



## Trigga

joey said:


> i predict im not watching one game this whole season


----------



## Fargo

http://www.wsbtv.com/nba/10299671/detail.html

Cavs Rally From 25-point Deficit To Edge Celtics
































POSTED: 10:46 pm EST November 11, 2006



> Cleveland, OH -- (Sports Network) - LeBron James scored 38 points and led a frantic Cleveland comeback, as the Cavaliers rallied from 25 points down in the third quarter to post a dramatic 94-93 victory over the Celtics.
> 
> James made a living at the free throw line, making 19-of-23 shots, and also pulled down eight rebounds to help the Cavaliers come back from a 19-point deficit in the fourth quarter to beat Boston for a sixth straight time.
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic contributed 14 points and Anderson Varejao had nine points and 10 rebounds for Cleveland, which won its second in a row and avoided disaster at the end when Paul Pierce's desperation three-pointer rimmed out.


----------



## Trigga

YES CLEVLANDD


----------



## acestro

Now if Lebron can just stay on the court for a full game...

I kid, I kid...


----------



## Trigga

Nov 12th/06

Games

NO @ LAC
NJ @ Wsh
Den @ Cha
Hou @ Mia
Tor @ Sac
Dal @ Por
Mem @ LAL

My picks:

NO @* LAC*
*NJ* @ Wsh
Den @ *Cha*
Hou @ *Mia*
*Tor* @ Sac
*Dal *@ Por
Mem @ *LAL*


----------



## acestro

February?









*NO * @ LAC
NJ @ *Wsh*
Den @ *Cha*
*Hou * @ Mia
Tor @ *Sac*
*Dal * @ Por
Mem @ *LAL*


----------



## Trigga

LOL whoops let me change that...


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahahaha suns pulled it out last night effen a


----------



## Trigga

predictions stitch?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

GO SPURS GO!!!


----------



## redrum781

ha ha ha ha ha
who picked the raptors








we were up by 20 THE WHOLE GAME, i left with 8 minutes left to beat traffic
Go Kings!!!!
we play the spurs on sat.
we are going to spank them


----------



## Fargo

http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories/story...date=11/13/2006

James & Jones lead Cavs over Knicks 


































> NEW YORK -- LeBron James took over down the stretch, just as he always does. Damon Jones did all the hard work until he was ready.
> 
> James and Jones took turns carrying Cleveland and scored 29 points apiece, leading the Cavaliers over the New York Knicks 102-96 Monday night for their third straight victory.
> 
> Jones kept Cleveland in the game in the first half with 24 points, and made seven 3-pointers in what was easily his best game of the season. James scored 19 in the second half, and also set up baskets by Donyell Marshall and Anderson Varejao in the fourth quarter, both after New York had closed within two points.
> 
> "I had a good first half and hopefully it opened up some avenues for LeBron in the second half," Jones said. "He did his thing down the stretch, as usual."
> 
> Nate Robinson scored 19 points and nearly led the Knicks back from a 14-point fourth-quarter deficit, but New York fell to 0-3 at Madison Square Garden this season. Jamal Crawford had 18 and Channing Frye added 17, ending his horrendous start to the season.
> 
> The Knicks led for most of the first half, but Cleveland stayed close behind Jones, who was 7-of-8 in 17 minutes through two quarters. His three free throws gave Cleveland its first lead at 39-38 with 3:18 remaining, and he followed with a 3-pointer for four-point advantage. He was 6-of-7 behind the arc at halftime, helping the Cavs build a 51-47 lead.
> 
> "Damon was phenomenal when we were struggling to put the ball in the hole," Cleveland coach Mike Brown said. "He gave us a chance to win the ballgame, shooting the way he did in the first."


----------



## stitchgrip

im excited im going to the suns game fri. I will be so pissed if they loose. they are still a good team they have not even figured out their rotations so the coach is still trying out everything. Just give them some time they will Pull this sh*t out


----------



## KINGofKINGS

doubt it dude--- but you can be optimistic^^^ i laugh at teams like phoenix that go out and sign all these players.... too many individuals= no chemistry....


----------



## stitchgrip

KINGofKINGS said:


> doubt it dude--- but you can be optimistic^^^ i laugh at teams like phoenix that go out and sign all these players.... too many individuals= no chemistry....


dude phoenix hasnt signed any extreme players since nash like a couple years ago. Despite what you think the spurs are about as original as the suns what the hell do you call duncan. he is a one person show the spurs wouldnt be sh*t without him. same a phoenix and nash im not going to deny that. When you think about it they are one of the most original teams in the nba. They made it further than the spurs last year without one of their best players think about it


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> doubt it dude--- but you can be optimistic^^^ i laugh at teams like phoenix that go out and sign all these players.... too many individuals= no chemistry....


for once KoK i completely agree with you.


----------



## Trigga

Alright tomorows games... predictions?
Mil @ Atl
Den @ Mia
Cha @ NO
Por @ Min
SA @ Hou
Chi @ Dal
LAC @ Uth
Tor @ GS

My picks:

*Mil* @ Atl
Den @ *Mia*
*Cha* @ NO
Por @ *Min*
*SA *@ Hou
*Chi* @ Dal
*LAC* @ Uth
*Tor* @ GS


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> Alright tomorows games... predictions?
> 
> My picks:
> 
> *Mil* @ Atl
> Den @ *Mia*
> *Cha* @ NO
> Por @ *Min*
> *SA *@ Hou
> *Chi* @ Dal
> *LAC* @ Uth
> *Tor* @ GS


acestro picks...

Mil @ *Atl*
Den @ *Mia*
Cha @ *NO*
Por @ *Min*
SA @ *Hou*
Chi @ *Dal*
*LAC * @ Uth
Tor @ *GS*


----------



## redrum781

[email protected]'t forget about them Kings








View attachment 126589


----------



## KINGofKINGS

redrum--- shoulda kept bonzi, when he left i forgot about the kings...sorry!

stichgrip--- what i mean is the suns have a VERY talented roster, yes.... but they have what you call talent overload.... they were very good last year, they were a contender--- NOW they are gonna try to throw a beast of a man amare into the lineup.... wave bye bye to playing time boris diaw... the suns have alot of guys wanting the ball and only one ball to go round... and lets not forget they are terrible defensively..... and HEY lets go out and sign Jalen Rose while were at it, everyone knows hes such a great team player! haha, and "pho made it farther than sa last year" cmon dude! thanks to the whack playoff structure you did.... not anymore tho as that problem has been fixed- cause everyone knows it should have been dallas vs sa in the west finals.... not phoenix


----------



## Trigga

Todays Games....

Den @ Orl
Por @ Cle
Ind @ Bos
Mil @ NJ
Wsh @ NY
NO @ Det
Cha @ SA
Mem @ Sac
Phi @ Sea

My picks:
*
Den *@ Orl
Por @ *Cle*
*Ind* @ Bos
Mil @ *NJ*
Wsh @ *NY*
NO @ *Det*
Cha @ *SA*
Mem @ *Sac*
*Phi *@ Sea


----------



## Fargo

http://www.nba.com/games/20061115/PORCLE/recap.html

LeBron Leads Cavs to Fourth Straight Win































By JOE MILICIA, Associated Press Writer
Posted Nov 15 2006 10:25PM



> CLEVELAND, Nov. 15 (AP) -- LeBron James had 32 points, seven assists and seven rebounds to help the Cleveland Cavaliers win their fourth straight game with a 100-87 victory over the Portland Trail Blazers on Wednesday night.
> 
> The Cavaliers have started the season 6-2 for the second straight year and own the best record in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> They trailed only briefly in the second quarter and led by as many as 20 late in the third as they easily handled the injury riddled Trail Blazers, who looked tired after losing Tuesday night at Minnesota.
> 
> James didn't take a shot in the first quarter, then led Cleveland on a 10-0 run in the third that put Portland away. He showed his versatility, hitting a running jumper, a three-point play and a 3-pointer during the run.
> 
> Drew Gooden scored 17 points and Eric Snow added a season-high 13 for Cleveland.
> 
> Zach Randolph led the Trail Blazers with 26 points and 11 rebounds, but struggled from the line, shooting 12-of-20 (60 percent). He entered the game shooting 89 percent.
> 
> The Blazers, who played without Joel Przybilla, Raef LaFrentz and rookie Brandon Roy, lost their third straight.


----------



## Trigga

Todays only 2 games....

Chi @ Hou
Sac @ GS

My pics

*Chi* @ Hou
*Sac* @ GS


----------



## Trigga

Friday, November 17

New Jersey at Indiana 7:00 PM ET

Portland at Boston 7:30 PM ET

New York at Miami 7:30 PM ET

Minnesota at Cleveland 7:30 PM ET

Washington at Detroit 8:00 PM ET

Dallas at Memphis 8:00 PM ET

Chicago at San Antonio 8:00 PM ET

Philadelphia at Phoenix 10:30 PM ET

Toronto at LA Lakers 10:30 PM ET

Utah at Seattle 10:30 PM ET

My picks

*New Jersey* at Indiana 7:00 PM ET

Portland at *Boston *7:30 PM ET

New York at* Miami *7:30 PM ET

Minnesota at *Cleveland * 7:30 PM ET

Washington at *Detroit *8:00 PM ET

Dallas at *Memphis *8:00 PM ET

*Chicago* at San Antonio 8:00 PM ET

Philadelphia at *Phoenix* 10:30 PM ET

Toronto at* LA Lakers * 10:30 PM ET

Utah at *Seattle *10:30 PM ET

predictions people


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hey triggz- hows the east doing? i was just having an nba discussion with my uncle and we couldnt figure out who is coming out of the east.... such a shitty conference this year----


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> hey triggz- hows the east doing? i was just having an nba discussion with my uncle and we couldnt figure out who is coming out of the east.... such a shitty conference this year----


not even gonna answer...we aint doin that great

all that matters to me tho


THE FUCKIN RAPTORS ARE 2 AND 5!!!

i swear we were supposed to have the best team in years....


----------



## stitchgrip

hahaha hell ya i was at the suns game on fri and they kicked the 76ers asses without ever even putting nash in once.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

redrum781 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha
> who picked the raptors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were up by 20 THE WHOLE GAME, i left with 8 minutes left to beat traffic
> Go Kings!!!!
> we play the spurs on sat.
> we are going to spank them


so.......... redrum- what you think of the game.... wasnt exactly sa style of ball but just more proof that they can play either a fast pace high scroing game, or as they prefer a low scoring defensive struggle---- without a doubt the best TEAM in the nba resides in SanAntonio


----------



## joey'd




----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> ha ha ha ha ha
> who picked the raptors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were up by 20 THE WHOLE GAME, i left with 8 minutes left to beat traffic
> Go Kings!!!!
> we play the spurs on sat.
> we are going to spank them


so.......... redrum- what you think of the game.... wasnt exactly sa style of ball but just more proof that they can play either a fast pace high scroing game, or as they prefer a low scoring defensive struggle---- without a doubt the best TEAM in the nba resides in SanAntonio
[/quote]


----------



## redrum781

THADON said:


> ha ha ha ha ha
> who picked the raptors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were up by 20 THE WHOLE GAME, i left with 8 minutes left to beat traffic
> Go Kings!!!!
> we play the spurs on sat.
> we are going to spank them


so.......... redrum- what you think of the game.... wasnt exactly sa style of ball but just more proof that they can play either a fast pace high scroing game, or as they prefer a low scoring defensive struggle---- without a doubt the best TEAM in the nba resides in SanAntonio
[/quote]








[/quote]
at times like this i miss bonzi...... we don't have any shotblockers now that miller is out and duncon just tore us a new one. lots of lay-up just like our game against GS last week....kevin martian is doing great this year though!


----------



## Trigga

redrum781 said:


> ha ha ha ha ha
> who picked the raptors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we were up by 20 THE WHOLE GAME, i left with 8 minutes left to beat traffic
> Go Kings!!!!
> we play the spurs on sat.
> we are going to spank them


so.......... redrum- what you think of the game.... wasnt exactly sa style of ball but just more proof that they can play either a fast pace high scroing game, or as they prefer a low scoring defensive struggle---- without a doubt the best TEAM in the nba resides in SanAntonio
[/quote]








[/quote]
at times like this i miss bonzi...... we don't have any shotblockers now that miller is out and duncon just tore us a new one. lots of lay-up just like our game against GS last week....kevin martian is doing great this year though!
[/quote]

Dude even though its HILARIOUS that KOK thinks that SA is the best team. Sacramento is nothing to SA....as much as i hate to admit it.


----------



## stitchgrip

i hate to admit it but the suns can beat every other team in the league without tons of problems but the spurs are tough we will see what happens.


----------



## Trigga

stitchgrip said:


> i hate to admit it but *the suns can beat every other team in the league without tons of problems* but the spurs are tough we will see what happens.












back on track with the game predictions









if im not here can someone please go an do it for meClick here for the site

Friday, November 24

New York at Boston 7:30 PM ET

Chicago at Philadelphia 7:30 PM ET

Toronto at Atlanta 7:30 PM ET

Orlando at Miami 7:30 PM ET

Charlotte at Detroit 8:00 PM ET

Cleveland at Indiana 8:00 PM ET

Washington at Memphis 8:00 PM ET

Minnesota at New Orleans 8:00 PM ET

Dallas at San Antonio 8:00 PM ET

Golden State at Denver 9:00 PM ET

LA Lakers at Utah 9:00 PM ET

New Jersey at Phoenix 10:30 PM ET

Sacramento at Seattle 10:30 PM ET

My picks:

Friday, November 24

*New York* at Boston

*Chicago * at Philadelphia

*Toronto* at Atlanta

Orlando at* Miami *

Charlotte at *Detroit *

*Cleveland* at Indiana

*Washington * at Memphis

*Minnesota* at New Orleans

Dallas at *San Antonio *

Golden State at *Denver *

*LA Lakers * at Utah

*New Jersey* at Phoenix

*Sacramento* at Seattle


----------



## stitchgrip

dude they dominated the 86ers without nash at all give them time they will pick it up i personally put them up tonight

hahahaha 4 3 pointers and the first quarter isnt even over

end of the quarter shooting 71 percent ITS ABOUT TIME THEY GET THEIR HEADS OUT OF THEIR ASSES


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahaha suns win that one not a really high scoring game but still good. in control the whole game


----------



## Fargo

Cavs suck! How 'bout those Mavericks!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

triggz- why is it sooooooo funny to you that i think sa is the best team in the league? look at it,,,, THEY ARE--- whos won more championships in the last 7 years.... ? noone..... whos won more games in the last eight years?....noone--- this year is no different--- anyways whos better?


----------



## Trigga

man they arent...thats all i know


----------



## RedSpilo

ehhh maybe


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Spurs are not the best team in the league. No chance, no way. Stop bringing up the glory years, cause there over. There not better than the mavericks, nor better than the suns. Nash is the two time reigning MVP, and he has a fellow named Amare Stoudamire back that rips this league apart, he is the best center in the west right now, hands down. Maybe be better than Shaq, and Dwight Howard but thats another issue. Spurs are done, Duncan is getting old, and all Tony Parker seems to be able to do nowadays is please his wife Eva Longoria, not Greg Poppavic.


----------



## Trigga

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Spurs are not the best team in the league. No chance, no way. Stop bringing up the glory years, cause there over. There not better than the mavericks, nor better than the suns. Nash is the two time reigning MVP, and he has a fellow named Amare Stoudamire back that rips this league apart, he is the best center in the west right now, hands down. Maybe be better than Shaq, and Dwight Howard but thats another issue. Spurs are done, Duncan is getting old, and all Tony Parker seems to be able to do nowadays is please his wife Eva Longoria, not Greg Poppavic.


i wouldnt mind pleasing eva







lolll

but yea im completely agree...except the shaq part...more skilled? probably. more dominant? Definatly not Shaq is a huge presence on the court.


----------



## stitchgrip

i agree and didnt the spurs loose to the mavs a couple nights ago. the only reason why the suns havent won that many games is because they have been trying out different rotations because thay are in essance a new team. the spurs can start strong because their team hasnt changed dramatically for a while.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Shaq was a huge prescence on the court when the 360 pounds of him could get up and down the floor and run with likes of Kobe Bryant, I'm not sure if you remember him back in the day. 31 pts, 29 rebounds, 7 or 8 blocks was a given on his best night. Nowadays its 21 and 8 or 9 boards and 30 minutes, thats if your lucky. The Shaq age is done. Its all Amare and Dwight Howard nowadays.. And I wouldnt mind pleasing Eva much neither, but on the court, I'll give Parker a workout. And who on them Spurs is gonna guard Marion(man with the ugliest game ever)...Manu cannot touch him, Bowen is an old man now as well. Spurs will be extremely lucky to make it to the semi's of the West.


----------



## stitchgrip

i personally cant stand the spurs at all but thats just cuz i live in az. I will give them credit tho they are still an awsome team and can still play with the top because they are like second in the nba . however i think you are right if they somehow manage to pull it off this year then somewhere in the near future they will start to rapidly decline.


----------



## stitchgrip

suns win tonight hahahaha i think this is like a 5 or six game winning streak


----------



## Fargo

It's way too early to tell who's the best teams. For now, I would keep track of who's playing well on the road: Dallas, SA, Denver, Utah.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Shaq was a huge prescence on the court when the 360 pounds of him could get up and down the floor and run with likes of Kobe Bryant, I'm not sure if you remember him back in the day. 31 pts, 29 rebounds, 7 or 8 blocks was a given on his best night. Nowadays its 21 and 8 or 9 boards and 30 minutes, thats if your lucky. The Shaq age is done. Its all Amare and Dwight Howard nowadays.. And I wouldnt mind pleasing Eva much neither, but on the court, I'll give Parker a workout. And who on them Spurs is gonna guard Marion(man with the ugliest game ever)...Manu cannot touch him, Bowen is an old man now as well. Spurs will be extremely lucky to make it to the semi's of the West.


do you guys watch basketball????? "stop bringing up their glory years, they are over"... thats hilarious,,, theyre in the glory years!!! they won it a year and a half ago you ramrod!! AND NOT BETTER THAN THE SUNS??? WHAT HAVE THE SUNS DONE besides run up and down the floor and score alot of regular season points? Duncan is old? hes 30! and in his best shape in years! and you obviously dont get to see to much of tony parker because he is having an incredible year, but you should know because your boy nash cant gaurd him(or any other gaurd in the nba for that matter)----- and dude im not gonna even comment on your second post---- its pathetic! your gonna give parker a workout? paaaaaalease! and btw shaq has never had 29 rebounds in a game in his life.... let alone averaging 29-----

stichgrip--- dallas did beat the spurs friday night--- puts the season series at 1-1--- whats your point?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Stephon Marbury would talk that team ferther than Parker would. That team is over and done with, go ahead tell me they won it a year and a half ago. Not anymore, thats why your getting so defenseful, and mad, cause you realize. Its OVER for the Spurs. Duncan is an old man, and I meant to say 28 rebounds, so go check out his highs, on Shaqs best night in his prime, he'd give you 35-25-6 no questions asked. Im not going to get into a personal vandetta, but yes I will give Parker work. Suns have showed they have so many options, unline the Spurs which have Duncan(an old man), and I guess Manu will give a couple here and there. Sit and watch, but dont cry please.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dude- im getting defensive because i feel like im arguing nba basketball with an nhl fan.... "Stephon marbury would talk that team ferther than tony parker"---- you have lost all credibility with that single statement!!! let alone the rest of your senseless post(s)----


----------



## Trigga

Where the hell did marbury come from?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Who the f*ck cares.... the guy has done NOTHING---


----------



## stitchgrip

hahaha if you want to get realistic it actually looking like utah (i think its them) is gonna win it. AT THIS POINT the season is still very young injuries happen and teams just seem to loose it. we will see what happens really none of us including kok has anything to brag about because none of our teams won last year. thats like saying well my looser team is better than yours. you know what they say is second place is only the first looser.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Marbury has averaged 20ppg and 8apg over his carrear..Name one other person in NBA history to do that. Oscar Roberston is the only other, you need to learn your basketball moron. Now go tell me how many championships Parker has cause he rode Duncan for em. Go ahead. haha, your too funny man. Marbury made the olympic team, while Parker cant win a game for France. Comon man, get real.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah but how many of your teams have even been to the finals? and stich you obviosly dont know the nba to well either--- utah? they are playing their best ball....... in november!



TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Marbury has averaged 20ppg and 8apg over his carrear..Name one other person in NBA history to do that. Oscar Roberston is the only other, you need to learn your basketball moron. Now go tell me how many championships Parker has cause he rode Duncan for em. Go ahead. haha, your too funny man. Marbury made the olympic team, while Parker cant win a game for France. Comon man, get real.


oh my god---- tony was the 2nd youngest point gaurd to ever win a championship... he now has 2 rings! he had accomplished more by the age of 22 than steph ever will---- stats dont mean sh*t if you cant win games---- and marbury is one of the reasons the usa didnt win gold--- hes a ball hog--- thats how he gets his numbers and thats why noone wants him on their team as he jumps from team to team.... he belongs on the AND 1 tour, AT BEST! again answer the question for me - WHAT HAS HE EVER DONE? if all you have is 20ppg and 8 apg, you are failing to answer me...


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahaha i bet you are one of the people that just likes that team because their good i bet you like the yankees also prob the steelers also


----------



## Trigga

sHOULD i just chANge the name of this thread to, the spurs thread...since thats all we seem to talk about?


----------



## stitchgrip

i alway thought you were from texas then i just looked nope


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and by the way sa beat the marbury led suns in 03 to win their second title.... and then in 05 they nearly swept the nash led suns to win their third--- parker was the pg for both teams---



stitchgrip said:


> hahahahaha i bet you are one of the people that just likes that team because their good i bet you like the yankees also prob the steelers also


i have followed the spurs since i was 10(im now 25)--- they were contenders every year but one, robinson was hurt and we won the lottery(duncan).... i have witnessed some DEVESTATING playoff collapses all through the 90's---


----------



## stitchgrip

dude we all know how good the spurs are because thats all anyone talks about. but you seem to be the only person that really cares

why dont you support your local team even if they suck


----------



## KINGofKINGS

"Thats all anyone talks about"? who talks about the spurs? they might be the most underrated organization in all of sports--- why does it matter to you who i root for?- why should one have to follow a team just because of where they are born?


----------



## stitchgrip

because with a team like that im sure you liked them for the same reason that people like the yankees because they win all the time. yes they are good.............great.................who cares


----------



## KINGofKINGS

nope, I WAS 10! I liked watching them for one reason---David Robinson! the guy was an animal and I couldnt get enough of watching him


----------



## stitchgrip

and because half of the post on this thread are of you talking sh*t about everyone elses team and you wonder why nobody cares what the spurs do


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Its idiots like you that make me hate teams that win. Why do you keep bringing up the past? Those years are DONEEEEE!!!Over! Parker is a bum, plane simple, there are 10 PG's in the NBA better than him. Marbury being one of them! Ballhog???How did he manage to average 8 assists over the coarse of his carrear????If a "ballhog" is giving me 20, everynight, I dont consider him a hog, just a guy who knows how to score. Stoppit dude, your boring me.

Parkers insane year according to you is 18 points and 4.5 assists per game..HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA....Not even what Marbury averages for his carrear!!!LMAO...That scrub!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

stitchgrip said:


> Its idiots like you that make me hate teams that win. Why do you keep bringing up the past? Those years are DONEEEEE!!!Over! Parker is a bum, plane simple, there are 10 PG's in the NBA better than him. Marbury being one of them! Ballhog???How did he manage to average 8 assists over the coarse of his carrear????If a "ballhog" is giving me 20, everynight, I dont consider him a hog, just a guy who knows how to score. Stoppit dude, your boring me.
> 
> Parkers insane year according to you is 18 points and 4.5 assists per game..HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA....Not even what Marbury averages for his carrear!!!LMAO...That scrub!


I bring up the past because it matters---- its not like im reffering to the 60's here! and not to mention your little stephon marbury stat, but its in the past.... has stephon even seen the finals? no.....

and when you find the time PLEASE name me the 10 pg's that are better than tp----


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Steve Nash
Stephon Marbury
Chris Paul
Kirk Hinrich
Allen Iverson
Jason Kidd
Baron Davis
Sam Cassel
Lebron James(Yes, he plays PG for the Cavs)
Mike Bibby
and just for fun Gilbert Arenas.

Marbury hasnt seen the finals, probably cause he didnt have the best power foward of all time during his prime, and a whole other supporting crew. Dont come at me with this arguement, you will lose my man.


----------



## stitchgrip

nice


----------



## Fargo

San Antonio is better than Phoenix. They beat them the last time they played, and that's all that matters.



TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> *Lebron James(Yes, he plays PG for the Cavs)*


No he does not. He just brings the ball down court a lot because none of the other Cavs can score on the road. He's not the PG.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Sorry to embarrass you, but the person that brings down the ball, runs the team, is the captain on the floor is the PG, all of these describe Lebron. 6'8 or not, he is the PG on that team..


----------



## Fargo

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Sorry to embarrass you, but the person that brings down the ball, runs the team, is the captain on the floor is the PG, all of these describe Lebron. 6'8 or not, he is the PG on that team..


ROTATION http://sportsline.com/nba/teams/page/CLE
Starters -- *Point guard Eric Snow, * Shooting guard David Wesley, *Small forward LeBron James,* Power forward Drew Gooden, Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Bench -- Forward Donyell Marshall, Center Anderson Varejao, Guard Damon Jones, Forward Sasha Pavlovic.

He assumes a pg position some, but not all of the time, and more often on the road when the offense is struggling. Very often he does not bring the ball down the court or set up the offense, but is instead set up to score by the guards. He cannot be compared to players like Nash who are constantly playing pg in the traditional sense of the term.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Well, we can go bothways, but he is a better PG than Parker is, anyways.


----------



## Trigga

ANYWAYSSS...enough about the spurs...how bout them raps...really shitty playing compared to their hype


----------



## KINGofKINGS

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Steve Nash
> Stephon Marbury
> Chris Paul
> Kirk Hinrich
> Allen Iverson
> Jason Kidd
> Baron Davis
> Sam Cassel
> Lebron James(Yes, he plays PG for the Cavs)
> Mike Bibby
> and just for fun Gilbert Arenas.
> 
> Marbury hasnt seen the finals, probably cause he didnt have the best power foward of all time during his prime, and a whole other supporting crew. Dont come at me with this arguement, you will lose my man.


your list has a combined 0 championships(because cassel does not belong on list)---- TP-2 (and hes a whopping 23 by the way)---- Parker is also 2nd amongst point guards in scoring this year, at just under 20 ppg..... on the flip side your man steph didnt crack the top 30---- go figure.... sam cassel? are you kidding me? hes old enough to be tonys dad! i would honestly rate tony probably 3-4 on my depth chart of point guards---- whats your beef with him anyways? do you sit around allday masturbating to pics of eva, wishing you were him? does it piss you off that much that your not?..... one more thing- lebron is NOT a pg- learn your bball terms! if anything hes what you would call a point forward....


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Your still a youngin boy, go on youtube, and watch some Cassel. You gotta do some learning bro, and I forgot a guy buy the name of Chauncey Billups, to make 12. Dont got beef with him, hes just extremely overrated, not anywhere as good as guys like you make him out to be.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

you can keep thinking your way dude---- i really dont care... i dont think tony is overrated, hes underrated if anything.... the whole sa team is that way and always have been--- and like i said he is second amongst pg's in scoring! how is that constitute being overrated? thats just one stat--- and looking at your list again..... I see 0 accomplishments anywhere---

Nash- Worst defensive pg in the league(no question)
Marbury- Does he even play anymore?
C Paul- Nice lookin 2nd year guy(What has he done besides prove he can play?)
Hinrich- Doesnt belong on the list
Iverson- Great Scorer
J Kidd- Wishes he would have signed with SA a few years ago... 
Baron Davis- Cant stay on the floor- ALWAYS hurt
Cassell- Chronic whiner- and waaaay over the hill---
Lebron--- LOL! He's a pg alright! (sarcasm)
Bibby--- Has done nothing with plenty of opportunity's--- Choked Sacto out of a championship against LA



TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Your still a youngin boy, go on youtube, and watch some Cassel. You gotta do some learning bro, and I forgot a guy buy the name of Chauncey Billups, to make 12. Dont got beef with him, hes just extremely overrated, not anywhere as good as guys like you make him out to be.


So you want me to go on youtube and watch film of cassell from the 90's when your Mr. "THE PAST IS OVER, ITS DONE!!!" .... funny


----------



## Trigga

ummm...ok lets try the sixers...how bout them sixers??







:nod:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

thadon- why would you want to talk about a team that isnt even gonna make the post season? well maybe, i suppose they could win that atlantic division(worst in pro sports).... im hoping the nets can get their heads out of their asses tho?


----------



## Trigga

im just sick about talkin bout the spurs...what about your home team KOK? What about the bucks?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

the bucks are alright.... well actually their not very good, but they try--- i wont comment in this section anymore! ill let you guys discuss your less superior teams--- i need a break neway-


----------



## Guest

> Nash- Worst defensive pg in the league(no question)


2 time MVP


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Parker sucks. Plain and simple.


----------



## Trigga

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Parker sucks. Plain and simple.


he doesnt suck man, im not gonna argue with you but he doesnt, he is a decent point guard. A lot of teams could use parker as a MAJOR asset to their team as most are lacking the speed and passing/scoring ability parker has.

Tonights Games:

Thursday, November 30

Detroit at Miami 8:00 PM ET

Utah at LA Lakers 10:30 PM ET

My Picks

Detroit at* Miami *

Utah at *LA Lakers*


----------



## redrum781

detroit
utah
hope the lakers get beat








kings arn't lookin to bad
kevin martin is having a great year


----------



## Trigga

redrum781 said:


> detroit
> utah
> hope the lakers get beat










exact opposite of who i want to win

I want the Lakers to do well this year


----------



## Fargo

Utah/Lakers looks good so far. Dallas has won eleven straight.


----------



## redrum781

ya...........but dallas is going to lose tomarrow night :rasp:


----------



## Trigga

We will see....

Tonights games:

Bos @ Tor
Cha @ Wsh
Cle @ Atl
NY @ Det
Chi @ NO
Den @ Min
Sac @ Dal
Mil @ Phx
Orl @ Por
Ind @ Sea

My picks:

*Bos *@ Tor
Cha @ *Wsh*
*Cle* *@ Atl
NY @ *Det
*Chi *@ NO
Den @ *Min*
*Sac *@ Dal
Mil @ *Phx*
*Orl* @ Por
*Ind* @ Sea


----------



## stitchgrip

good choices mine wouldnt have been that far off


----------



## Fargo

redrum781 said:


> ya...........but dallas is going to lose tomarrow night :rasp:


Well, I just got off work turned on the Mavericks game, and I gotta wonder why anyone thought the kings would beat them on the road.


----------



## redrum781

we are getting beat bad


----------



## stitchgrip

dallas is playing a very good game just flipped through the channels and saw it. im impressed at least i know it wasnt a sh*t team that beat us out last year


----------



## Guest

Tigga, how could you take Boston over the Raps!

No faith!


----------



## Trigga

DannyBoy17 said:


> Tigga, how could you take Boston over the Raps!
> 
> No faith!


lol just being honest...


----------



## stitchgrip

im lookin forward to the next suns game with the kings(i think it is) that will be a good game


----------



## Trigga

RAPTORS WON!!!!!!!

arlight ill have more faith from now on dannyboy


----------



## Devon Amazon

Suns are starting to shine


----------



## stitchgrip

Devon Amazon said:


> Suns are starting to shine


 ya i dont know why anybody thought they wouldnt pull around. they lost bad at the first of the season just because it is in essance a brand new team and they had to figure out their rotations.


----------



## Guest

How about that dominant Atlantic division...


----------



## redrum781

we almost had the spurs last night
it was a good loss for us after dallas kicked the sh*t out of us


----------



## stitchgrip

redrum781 said:


> we almost had the spurs last night
> it was a good loss for us after dallas kicked the sh*t out of us


ya your with the kings arnt you when do we play you i think its sometime in the next couple days. man that must be rough to play 3 of the best teams in the whole nba in a week. im intristed to see what the game will turn out like because the kings arnt a sh*t team.


----------



## redrum781

we play there Tuesday......... we have played dallas , spurs, magic on monday, suns on tuesday and then the heat on Thursday. 5 of the best teams in the nba in 7 days. o well


----------



## stitchgrip

well sh*t happens i guess. We will see i dont know that much about the kings but if they can keep up with scoring with the suns they might have a chance im guessing the game will be in the 100s tho


----------



## stitchgrip

tomorrow is the day


----------



## Trigga

what happens tommor


----------



## stitchgrip

phx vs kings been lookin forward to this game since their last game. and because this is redrums ream hahaha (i think thats his name)


----------



## redrum781

stitchgrip said:


> phx vs kings been lookin forward to this game since their last game. and because this is redrums ream hahaha (i think thats his name)


Mr. Murder to you!...........








will be a good game but after 3 losses in 4 nights and artest is out it is hard to be positive
SAM


----------



## stitchgrip

ya right now its not lookin to good for you but the suns always have a bad second quarter


----------



## redrum781

atleast we are keeping up!


----------



## Trigga

man i ahvent watched basketball in a week







whats wrong with me


----------



## stitchgrip

is that 73 to 91 or 81 i see


----------



## stitchgrip

ouch 127 to 102 srry dude good game tho


----------



## Trigga

damnnn kings got owned..


----------



## redrum781

Trigga said:


> damnnn kings got owned..


again








we play the suns again on saturday the 16th
i and i will be there


----------



## stitchgrip

at least you get home team advantage


----------



## Trigga

cavs beat the raps









weres fargo?


----------



## redrum781

we play Miami in about 2 hours.......
my fingers are crossed
will try to take pics at the game


----------



## Trigga

have fun...you better take some pics lol

what row u sitting in?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

redrum781 said:


> we play Miami in about 2 hours.......
> my fingers are crossed
> will try to take pics at the game


it looks like kevin martin isnt a big secret anymore..... is he gonna be able to keep posting numbers now that someone from the other team guards him...?


----------



## redrum781

the game.....lost 5 in a row now
the first 2 are from the bar uptop and the last one is me going to have a smoke
View attachment 129037

View attachment 129038

the shot ot send it into over time
View attachment 129040

damn that guy is hot.......................
View attachment 129041


----------



## Trigga

great pics! thanks


----------



## Trigga

BUMP?

whats he deal with big ben and the headband shyt...whats the big deal?


----------



## redrum781

they are cracking down to much, like shaq, they fined him for his wristband being to high?

BTW the kings are really suckin the big one

and we have the suns on sat. then dallas on Monday


----------



## stitchgrip

suns are having an awsome season now that they got their sh*t straight. did anyone see where they went into d.o. that was crazy wasnt the score like 160 somthin didnt catch it because it was away but i wanted to see it.


----------



## Trigga

remember when kobe scored 81 points....


----------



## stitchgrip

indeed


----------



## KINGofKINGS

redrum781 said:


> *they are cracking down to much, like shaq, they fined him for his wristband being to high?*BTW the kings are really suckin the big one
> 
> and we have the suns on sat. then dallas on Monday


the players can bitch all they want about the "new" rules.... if they want they can go elswhere and find employment---


----------



## Trigga

KINGofKINGS said:


> *they are cracking down to much, like shaq, they fined him for his wristband being to high?*BTW the kings are really suckin the big one
> 
> and we have the suns on sat. then dallas on Monday


the players can bitch all they want about the "new" rules.... if they want they can go elswhere and find employment---
[/quote]
that is some bullshyt tho...its just a fuckin sweatband...wats the big deal


----------



## KINGofKINGS

like i said if they cant handle it there are plenty of other jobs out there where you can wear sweat bands.... or are there?


----------



## redrum781

KINGofKINGS said:


> like i said if they cant handle it there are plenty of other jobs out there where you can wear sweat bands.... or are there?


true.....it just seems petty, thats all


----------



## KINGofKINGS

so are you saying you feel sorry for the players?........ because they have to follow such HARSH rules?


----------



## redrum781

no,
but i don't see how a wristband on your wrist or 4-5in higher on your forearm will make the game better


----------



## KINGofKINGS

david is trying to get rid of the "thug look".... i dont blame him one bit---


----------



## Trigga

retarded...thats what it is, ok i the suit thing is ok i guess ccause u gotta look professional..BUT A HEADBAND!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

there are 3-4 teams that have the no headband rule... its not just the bulls.... its just BIG BAD BEN that has to make it a BIG issue--- if you noticed they even stopped talking about it- must not have been such a big deal after all--- the players need to focus on their play and less on how all their "bands" look on their body


----------



## Trigga

I dunno...thats some bullshit...thats what sweatbands are for...when ur playin sports


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and thats what rules are for..... to follow-

on another note triggz- which of the FOUR teams in the east with WINNING RECORDS is going to win the finals for you???? lol! thats right FOUR TEAMS WITH WINNING RECORDS!!! LOL


----------



## stitchgrip

any good games coming up on espn or something worth watching espn.com isnt working for me


----------



## KINGofKINGS

double header on tnt tonight---- forgot the first game... 2nd game is sa @ no/okl..... should be a good one but sa played last night- back to backs are their worst enemy---

so what team is gonna take allen iverson? seems like noone wants him, I know I wouldnt---


----------



## Trigga

if it was last year id say raptors would need him but i think tj ford is a better fit..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

iverson is a 2... not a 1--- he wouldnt play in toronto


----------



## Trigga

he can play 1


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah he can, his natural position is 2.... if he were on a team with tj he would be a 2.... would be the quickest/fastest backcourt in the league


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> double header on tnt tonight---- forgot the first game... 2nd game is sa @ no/okl..... should be a good one but sa played last night- back to backs are their worst enemy---
> 
> so what team is gonna take allen iverson? seems like noone wants him, I know I wouldnt---


The back to back ought to make it even, Should be a good game. New Orleans just beat the plummeting Cavs.


----------



## Devon Amazon

How bout them suns!

Championship year?

Or will the rusty old spurs yawn thier way into the finals again


----------



## Fargo

Wow, New Orleans is too beat up to even give the Spurs a game.


----------



## Trigga

Devon Amazon said:


> How bout them suns!
> 
> Championship year?
> 
> Or will the rusty old spurs yawn thier way into the finals again


Doubt it EASTERN CONFERENCE ALL THE WAY


----------



## KINGofKINGS

sa put on a show last night, especially considering it was their 4th game in 5 nights!

devon- i dont think sa looks too "rusty"--- phoenix can keep scoring 160 while giving up 150---- lets see how far that gets them in may---- has worked GREAT for them in the past

trigg--- are you kidding me? WHO from the east is gonna win the championship? honestly! there are 4 teams in the east that have winning records--- thats right 4! pathetic if you ask me...


----------



## Fargo

The only teams in the East with a shot are either Washington - if they learn to win on the road - and Orlando, if they were to become healthy again. Both teams lack experience though. The Cavs have no chance with their lame perimeter shooting and non-existent fast break. Detroit is not deep enough.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

fargo---- PAAAAAAAAALEASE! Washington is an "ok" team at best--- I watched Orlando for the first time last night and I have no idea how they have the record they do---? I have to attribute it to youth and the fact that its early in the year and they are in the east--- I love Dwight Howard, hes a beast but thats where it stops.... I wouldnt be surprised at all to see them slip up midway through the year when them youngins realize they spent all of their energy in the first 2 months of the season---- in other words i WAS NOT impressed at all with orlando---


----------



## Jewelz

My sources tell me Nuggets are close to pulling the trigger on the Iverson deal...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i think he would fit in well with denver.... people will jump on their bandwagon right away and call them a contender, but they will still be pretenders even with AI


----------



## stitchgrip

its in the west all the way thats where all the bad ass teams are at. and tonight we will see if the suns can keep their streak up that would be sweet. nash is actually getting better from last year and he was the mvp last year. people are already talking about how if he dosent get hurt and keeps this up he might end up with a 3 timer.


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahaha suns 13th


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i like nashy stitch... dont get me wrong--- i think he deserves the mvp's but it wouldnt hurt to play a little D once in a while... steve plays NONE!


----------



## redrum781

alright, we finally won one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
the rockets game was good last night, yao is really getting good
suns tonight and i will be there......suckers


----------



## stitchgrip

nice i think the reason that steve dosent play defence is because the suns dont have any hahaha. i will admit that we rely on our 3s and our high scoring to get us through.
red rum i hope your ready to loose hahahahaha jk


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> fargo---- PAAAAAAAAALEASE! Washington is an "ok" team at best--- I watched Orlando for the first time last night and I have no idea how they have the record they do---? I have to attribute it to youth and the fact that its early in the year and they are in the east--- I love Dwight Howard, hes a beast but thats where it stops.... I wouldnt be surprised at all to see them slip up midway through the year when them youngins realize they spent all of their energy in the first 2 months of the season---- in other words i WAS NOT impressed at all with orlando---


First of all, Washington is one of the hardest places to win in the NBA. They need to learn how to win on the road - that's why they're 500. Though I didn't say they were of the calibre of the West, but they sure handled the Mavs at home. Orlando is missing their starting point guard, shooting guard, and small forward. No wonder you're not impressed. Let's take away those 3 from SA or the Suns and see how they do.


----------



## stitchgrip

take those away from the suns or any team for that matter and they will suck whats you point


----------



## Fargo

stitchgrip said:


> take those away from the suns or any team for that matter and they will suck whats you point


The point is that KOK said Orlando wasn't that impressive and I was saying why. They started slumping as soon as the injuries set in. That's the point. And Nash sucks on defense.


----------



## stitchgrip

hes 6'3 give him a break


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> take those away from the suns or any team for that matter and they will suck whats you point


The point is that KOK said Orlando wasn't that impressive and I was saying why. They started slumping as soon as the injuries set in. That's the point. And Nash sucks on defense.
[/quote]

The suns dont need to play D. If the suns had Amare last year the outcome of the playoffs would have been different. With Amare and marion healthy, That gives them all the d they need. This is the year for the suns. After this year is over and the suns win the championships all the critics and non believers wil have to reconize that a championship can be won off of a run and gun system. Besides B-ball is much more exciting with teams that have high tempo offences and score a sh*t load of points.


----------



## RB 32

GO LAKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redrum781

whats up with the brawl


----------



## RB 32

redrum781 said:


> whats up with the brawl


----------



## Guest

That was weak...Carmelo gives him the ol' hit n run...

Another reason I prefer hockey :laugh:


----------



## Trigga

RAPTORS WON!!!!!!!!!!!

silly goldenstate...basketball in the NBA is for REAL teams


----------



## KINGofKINGS

fargo-
who for orlando is out? i dont even know.... and Grant Hill doesnt count--- his middle name is injured---


----------



## stitchgrip

besides watching the suns is way more fun than any other team in the nba the games are much faster pace


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i prefer to watch a team play at both ends of the floor.... like the spurs-- no 2 in the league in offensive points and no 2 in points allowed.... also no 1 in pt differential at just under 10...


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> i prefer to watch a team play at both ends of the floor.... like the spurs-- no 2 in the league in offensive points and no 2 in points allowed.... also no 1 in pt differential at just under 10...


The spurs are a good team. Although they are less exciting to watch imo. Ever been to a suns game? I go all the time in phoenix... its crazy in that building.. I have also been to a spurs game in san anton and its no where as intense.


----------



## Devon Amazon

hitler said:


> i prefer to watch a team play at both ends of the floor.... like the spurs-- no 2 in the league in offensive points and no 2 in points allowed.... also no 1 in pt differential at just under 10...


The spurs are a good team. Although they are less exciting to watch imo. Ever been to a suns game? I go all the time in phoenix... its crazy in that building.. I have also been to a spurs game in san anton and its no where as intense.
[/quote]
The spurs havnt changed in years!!!

I was a massive NBA fan in my early teens, during the charles barkley, dennis rodman, michael jordan, scottie pippin days..

The spurs were always a boring team to watch

Big man dominating in the middle (david robinson) supported by a group of non athletic jump shooters.
They were a very good team back then, and they still are..but id rather watch the suns (or 90% of the other teams) play


----------



## Jewelz

Jewelz said:


> My sources tell me Nuggets are close to pulling the trigger on the Iverson deal...


Ooooh, and they did !


----------



## Trigga

serious?


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahha well to bad the suns game got posponed tonight due to weather but im glad they got the 15 in a row and set a new record


----------



## Trigga

umm weather?? i dont know how u arizonians play basketball...but we play INDOORS


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahahaha i think we were supposed to play denver


----------



## Trigga

denver is gonna be good when they get melo back


----------



## hitler

Now that got Mr. ball hog and carmello.. I want to see them fight over who gets to hold the ball more!!


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahaha ya


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> i prefer to watch a team play at both ends of the floor.... like the spurs-- no 2 in the league in offensive points and no 2 in points allowed.... also no 1 in pt differential at just under 10...


Hey KOK, the Wizards are getting better on the road. Of course they'll lose in Phoenix tonight on the back to back, but they'll be 500 on their road trip, and man they're offense just decimated the Kings last night. They're still not up to West Coast speed, but I think they can hang with the Pistons or any one else in the East anyway.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im not hatin on wash- i like gilbert, its just that you mentioned them and orlando as possible contenders--- thats not where i agree, i think the wizards can make some noise but they are still a player or two away---


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> im not hatin on wash- i like gilbert, its just that you mentioned them and orlando as possible contenders--- thats not where i agree, i think the wizards can make some noise but they are still a player or two away---


Well, with the Cavs looking worse than last year, and Shaq a question mark for later, the Wizards have as much of a chance as the Magic in the East if it came down to a Detroit series. I'm still trying to figure out if Chicago is for real.


----------



## stitchgrip

my personal pics for tonight
GOLDEN STATE v orlando
UTAH v charlotte


----------



## Trigga

yea an the raptors...dont forget about those guys....

who sees them making the playoffs


----------



## stitchgrip

ATLANTA v indiana
LA v nj
NY v Chicago
PHILADELPHIA v boston
MEMPHIS v oklahoma
MINNESOTA v milwaukee
SAN ANTONIO v houston
DALLAS v la clippers
DENVER v Sacramento 
TORONTO v portland
and last but not least PHX vWashington

ahhh trigga you posted in the middle of my predictions hahaha


----------



## Trigga

stitchgrip said:


> ATLANTA v indiana
> LA v nj
> NY v Chicago
> PHILADELPHIA v boston
> MEMPHIS v oklahoma
> MINNESOTA v milwaukee
> SAN ANTONIO v houston
> DALLAS v la clippers
> DENVER v Sacramento
> TORONTO v portland
> and last but not least PHX vWashington
> 
> *ahhh trigga you posted in the middle of my predictions hahaha*












My picks

indiana
nj
Chicago
boston
MEMPHIS 
milwaukee
SAN ANTONIO 
DALLAS 
DENVER
TORONTO 
PHX


----------



## Fargo

OMG, I come home and the Rockets are beating the Spurs on the road.


----------



## stitchgrip

yeah im watching that their getting their asses handed to them


----------



## stitchgrip

wow i thought san an would win that easy they got killed


----------



## stitchgrip

phx is getting beat down pretty bad tho looks like nash is hurt to


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahahahahahaha over time


----------



## acestro

Arenas is the real deal.

f*ck the Iverson news, Gilbert is friggin will-power incarnate.

Very few players like that. (and all this coming from a Pistons/Bulls fan)


----------



## Fargo

The Wizards beat Pheonix down two guys as well. 3-1 on the West Coast trip.


----------



## acestro

I think the one big thing that stands in Arenas' way is consistency. He should be the leading scorer in the NBA.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

... and the one thing that stands in the wizards way is it looks like they need gilbert to score 90 points in a game to win-


----------



## stitchgrip

yep i guess all good things must come to an end eventually but o well they set the record and as long as they keep playing the way they do it isnt to bad


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... and the one thing that stands in the wizards way is it looks like they need gilbert to score 90 points in a game to win-


No, only 54 against a team like Phoenix,







but against the Cavs only about 30 and against the Pistons only about 40. I love the fact he kicked ass in front of the coaches that turned him down for the USA team.


----------



## redrum781

the kings gave iverson a good welcome......lol :rasp:


----------



## acestro

Fargo said:


> ... and the one thing that stands in the wizards way is it looks like they need gilbert to score 90 points in a game to win-


No, only 54 against a team like Phoenix,







but against the Cavs only about 30 and against the Pistons only about 40. I love the fact he kicked ass in front of the coaches that turned him down for the USA team.
[/quote]

I know. And did you see how he tried to avoid talking about it and then he mentioned (at the end) how he still owes.... who else was it? Dang I cant remember. But he's calling his 'shots' so to speak....


----------



## Jewelz

acestro said:


> ... and the one thing that stands in the wizards way is it looks like they need gilbert to score 90 points in a game to win-


No, only 54 against a team like Phoenix,







but against the Cavs only about 30 and against the Pistons only about 40. I love the fact he kicked ass in front of the coaches that turned him down for the USA team.
[/quote]

I know. And did you see how he tried to avoid talking about it and then he mentioned (at the end) how he still owes.... who else was it? Dang I cant remember. But he's calling his 'shots' so to speak....
[/quote]

Nate McMillan...

I think I'll go play NBA 2K7 on my 360 now as Wizards against Portland and I'll be sure to select those weird looking unis they had on last night


----------



## acestro

Aw man I totally dig those unis. I'm biased though, they match my local football team (Saints).









and thanks! It was Nate.


----------



## Jewelz

Boy, was that a spirit-crushing experience or what.. the unis aren't even in the game and I got my ass kicked by Darius Miles


----------



## acestro

someday I'll get that system and that game.

maybe when they incorporate those crazy uniforms...


----------



## Guest

Do you guys have a pic of these uniforms? I wouldnt mind seeing what they look like.


----------



## Jewelz




----------



## Trigga

thats worse than the old houston rockets jersey


----------



## acestro

There are way worse jerseys. The hornets had some ugly ones, the mavs have too...

I dig these jerseys, but what an odd pic of Arenas.


----------



## redrum781

i don't know who i hate more....the lakers or the team that o'neil is on


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Jewelz said:


> ... and the one thing that stands in the wizards way is it looks like they need gilbert to score 90 points in a game to win-


No, only 54 against a team like Phoenix,








but against the Cavs only about 30 and against the Pistons only about 40. I love the fact he kicked ass in front of the coaches that turned him down for the USA team.
[/quote]

I know. And did you see how he tried to avoid talking about it and then he mentioned (at the end) how he still owes.... who else was it? Dang I cant remember. But he's calling his 'shots' so to speak....
[/quote]

Nate McMillan...

I think I'll go play NBA 2K7 on my 360 now as Wizards against Portland and I'll be sure to select those weird looking unis they had on last night :laugh:
[/quote]

2k7 is by far the greatest SPORTS title for a videogame EVER! imo...


----------



## redrum781

leaving to watch the sixers in 2 hours?


----------



## Trigga

picz?

GOD DAMN IT JEWELZ RESIZE THE PICTURES!!!!







THE MARGINS ARE SO FUCKED UP


----------



## Jewelz

Hey what do I look like ?

Resize 'em yourself, smart guy


----------



## Trigga

loll...ahhhhh...alright w.e only 8 more posts in this page newayz!


----------



## Fargo

Denver's loaded with injuries and no Anthony, and Iverson is loading up on assists. No, this Iverson thing just won't work out.


----------



## redrum781

i am leavein for the game i a minute
kings and warriors

GO KINGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## redrum781

up by 30 THE WHOLE GAME


----------



## stitchgrip

well the suns are doing pretty good even tho their stats dont reflect it they have won 20 of their last 23 games but o well. dallas is kicking ass this year i really think they will be the team to beat over san an


----------



## redrum781

leaving to watch the knicks get there butts kicked!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Spurs lose to Cavs!!!


----------



## hitler

the suns game was a good one. the suns were getting their ass kicked and then in the forth barbosa hit the game winning 3. good game


----------



## redrum781

how bout artest......39 career high


----------



## Fargo

http://www.transworldnews.com/NewsStory.as...et=Default.aspx

Had to fill in space to get rid of that page.

NBA Scores from Jan. 3; Gilbert Arenas, LeBron James, Kevin Garnett, and Carlos Boozer lead their teams to wins.

Monroe, Ga. 1/4/2007 9:42 AM GMT (FINDITT) 
Gilbert arenas hit a three-pointer at the buzzer to lift the Washington Wizards (18-13) past the Milwaukee Bucks (16-16)108-105. Arenas finished with 32 points and 11 rebounds while Caron Butler scored 29 points, 7 rebounds, and 9 assists in the win. Michael Redd scored 27 points in the loss for Milwaukee.

The Phoenix Suns (23-8) held off a late rally by the Toronto Raptors (13-19) to win 100-98. The Suns had six players score in double figures, Raja Bell scored 17 points and had 8 rebounds and Steve Nash had 15 points and 9 assists in the win. Chris Bosh led the Raptors with 26 points and 14 rebounds.

LeBron James scored 32 points, Zydrunas Ilgauskas had 27 points and 11 rebounds, and Drew Gooden had 13 points and 12 rebounds as the Cleveland Cavaliers (19-12) beat the Boston Celtics (11-20) 107-104. Al Jefferson had 18 points and 12 rebounds while Tony Allen had 22 points in the Celtics loss.

The LA Clippers (15-17) held a 27 point lead after three quarter sand went on to cruise past the Miami Heat (13-18) 110-95. Elton Brand scored 28 points and had 6 rebounds and Chris Kaman had 20 points and 6 rebounds for the Clippers. Jason Kapono led the Heat with 19 points.

Kevin Garnett scored 27 points and pulled down 17 rebounds and dished out 7 assists and Mark Blount scored 28 points and the Minnesota Timberwolves (15-15) held on to beat the San Antonio Spurs (23-10) 103-101 in overtime. Manu Ginobili led the Spurs with 26 points and Tim Duncan finished with 24 points and 13 rebounds.

Mike Miller scored 33 points and had 7 assists, Stromile Swift had 26 points and 9 rebounds, and Pau Gasol had 24 points and 14 rebounds as the Memphis Grizzlies (8-25) lit up the scoreboard in their 144-135 victory over the Golden State Warriors (17-17). Damon Stoudemire had 18 points and 16 assists for the Grizzlies. Matt Barnes led the Warriors with 36 points and Baron Davis had 22 points and 13 assists.

The Houston Rockets (20-12) got 31 points, 6 rebounds, and 7 assists from Tracy McGrady as they beat the Seattle Supersonics (13-21) 103-96. Dikembe Mutombo had 12 rebounds for the Rockets and Chuck Hayes grabbed 8 rebounds in the Rockets win. Ray Allen had 32 points in the Seattle loss.

Carlos Boozer scored 27 points and grabbed 14 rebounds, Mehmet Okur had 21 points and 7 rebounds, and Matt Harpring added 20 points as the Utah Jazz (23-9) beat the Philadelphia 76ers (9-23) 98-87. Deron Williams finished with 14 assists for the Jazz. Andre Miller led the 76ers with 17 points and 7 rebounds.

The New York Knicks (14-21) got 27 points and 10 rebounds from Eddy Curry, 25 points from Jamal Crawford, and 14 rebounds from David Lee in their 99-81 blowout of the Portland Trail Blazers (13-20). Zach Randolph had 15 points and 9 rebounds for the Trail Blazers.

www.finditt.com


----------



## KINGofKINGS

FINALLY a regular season game the spurs can get a little excited for TONIGHT!!! Mavs win streak ends at 12 at the at&t center...


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> FINALLY a regular season game the spurs can get a little excited for TONIGHT!!! Mavs win streak ends at 12 at the at&t center...


I'd have to agree. On the back to back, Dallas will lose, but that's never a given with these two teams. When they're both rested, you can never predict. Truly one of the great sports rivalries right now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah i get an adrenaline rush when i think of the possibility of another playoff matchup--- never seen anything like last years best of seven--- SA SHOULD have won that series and another title, but they didnt...


----------



## Fargo

Fargo said:


> FINALLY a regular season game the spurs can get a little excited for TONIGHT!!! *Mavs win streak ends at 12 at the at&t center...*


*I'd have to agree. On the back to back, Dallas will lose*, but that's never a given with these two teams. When they're both rested, you can never predict. Truly one of the great sports rivalries right now.
[/quote]


----------



## Guest

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah i get an adrenaline rush when i think of the possibility of another playoff matchup--- never seen anything like last years best of seven--- SA SHOULD have won that series and another title, but they didnt...


You sure thats not just the roids?


----------



## Trigga

Ahh the raptors put a good fight


----------



## KINGofKINGS

SA needs fransisco elson back!!! he is the key to this teams title hopes this year--- hes the "dirk stopper" thus giving bowen the freedom to gaurd howard- and then they can pretty much put manu anywhere they want--- it was a boring game for me- sa isnt playing with any fire, it will come tho sometime after the allstar break!!!


----------



## Fargo

Barring injuries, I don't think any one can meat the Mavericks this year. In the East, I'm sticking with Washington, 14-4 since the start of December, and tied with Orlando for first place.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Fargo said:


> Barring injuries, I don't think any one can meat the Mavericks this year


----------



## Fargo

ATLANTIC W L PCT GB 
Toronto 15 19 .441 - 
New Jersey 14 19 .424 ½ 
New York 15 21 .417 1 
Boston 12 21 .364 2½ 
Philadelphia 9 24 .273 5 ½

Check out Philly, 9-24, and only 5.5 games out of first place.


----------



## Guest

Worst division EVAR.

I think the Raps will take it...Jersey seems to be the only real threat, even if they have team killer VC.


----------



## redrum781

going to watch LeBron in a half an hour

we need to start winning or no playoffs and we have made it 5 or 6 years in a row


----------



## Trigga

RAPTORS


----------



## acestro

Iverson is playing quite well, it will be interesting to see the chemistry with him and 'melo....

Spurs are still going really really strong...



KINGofKINGS said:


> SA needs fransisco elson back!!! he is the key to this teams title hopes this year--- hes the "dirk stopper" thus giving bowen the freedom to gaurd howard- and then they can pretty much put manu anywhere they want--- it was a boring game for me- sa isnt playing with any fire, it will come tho sometime after the allstar break!!!


A healthy Manu is the key. That guy is nuts (and unlike many NBA players has a gold medal







)

Arenas... ice cold tonight! But Wiz still win.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ace- yes! manu is key, however, I and the other spurians(?) are already expecting him to deliver... and he will---- with tp, manu, and timmy the spurs have the best trio in the league.... its the rest of the guys that arent living up to par consistenitely enough--- horry is sh*t, finley cant make a wide open shot to save his life, bowen although deadly from down town at times can be a huge offensive liability, udrih is weak, barry has been strokin it but cant play a lick of D..... we need to package 2 or 3 of these guys together for maggette---- or sign C WEBB!!!! or both!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Do the Cavs have a prayer against the Suns? It will be interesting to see if they can at least hang with them. Hell, the Wizards beat the Suns in Phoenix, but Cleveland lacks firepower. How about those Rockets with Mutombo?


----------



## Guest

I havent heard a lot from Lebron lately...hows he playing?


----------



## Fargo

Cavs get embarassed on Thursday game of the week. Funny, Wizards had no problem going into Phoenix.


----------



## stitchgrip

take into consideration that phx has only lost what one or two since their first six at the beginning of the season they should have the BEST record in the nba


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^^ yeah they bust their chops trying to win as many reg season games as they can.... up and down the floor- thats why by the start of the playoffs their burnt out-


----------



## Guest

Arenas damn whered this guy come from?


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Arenas damn whered this guy come from?





> 1999-2001
> Arenas played two seasons at the University of Arizona, averaging 15.8 points, 3.8 rebounds and 2.2 assists in 70 games (early entry candidate following his sophomore season). Ranked 25th on the Arizona career scoring list (1,105 points) when he left school, becoming just the sixth player in school history to reach the 1,000 point plateau as a sophomore.





> Lesson 1: What is Gilbertology? http://www.gilbertology.net/2006/11/25/les...s-gilbertology/
> November 25th, 2006 · No Comments
> 
> Gilbertology is the study of Gilbert Arenas, All-Star and starting point guard for the Washington Wizards.
> 
> The word "Gilbertology" was first heard from Washington Wizards head coach Eddie Jordan in late April, 2005 before a playoff game against the Chicago Bulls when describing Gilbert's odd behavior on and off the court. "He's not moving to the beat of a different drummer," Jordan said. "He's moving to a different beat."
> 
> The suffix "-logy" means "study of", derived from the Greek, and the stern "Gilbert-" meaning "bright promise", of Old French origin.
> 
> Because Gilbertology is such a new discipline, it is difficult to define, even for professional Gilbertologists. Many of the studies and findings are purely based on observations and quotes of Gilbert Arenas and his peers.
> 
> In Lesson 2, we will go deeper into Gilbertology by exploring where Gilbert's unorthodox upbringing and what could have been a cause into his "uniqueness".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbert_Arenas



> Both a point guard and shooting guard, Arenas previously played for the Golden State Warriors, who drafted him in the second round (31st overall) of the 2001 NBA Draft out of the University of Arizona. Although the Warriors did not enjoy much team success during Arenas's tenure with them, he quickly established himself as one of the league's bright young talents. In 2003, his second year in the league, Arenas was selected to receive the NBA Most Improved Player Award. After that season, Arenas was one of the most sought-after free agents of the NBA off-season. He signed with the Washington Wizards, reportedly after flipping a coin to decide among several teams, including the Wizards, Warriors, and the Los Angeles Clippers.[3]
> 
> Arenas had a disappointing first season with the Wizards, battling a strained abdominal muscle injury all season. Arenas enjoyed great success in his second season in Washington. He teamed up with shooting guard Larry Hughes (22.0 points per game) in 2004-05 to give the Wizards the highest scoring backcourt duo in the NBA and was selected to his first NBA All-Star Game. He guided the team to a 45-win season and its first playoff berth since 1998. Arenas led the team in scoring with 25.5 ppg, and finished seventh in the league in that category. He also finished sixth in the league in steals per game in 2004-05 with 1.74 (Hughes led the league with 2.89 steals per game) . . . .Arenas had a career year during the 2005-06 season in which he averaged 29.3 points, which ranked fourth among the scoring leaders, two steals (also fourth), and 6.1 assists per game.


----------



## Trigga

How are the good old raptors doing...havent watched a game in a WHILE


----------



## redrum781

the raptor just spanked us

the kings lost 6 or 7 in a row now


----------



## Fargo

Toronto is the class of the Atlantic.


----------



## hitler

This is a good article.. I agree that the suns are on the verge of greatness.. A dream come true for a native arizonan who has patiently been waiting for the suns to be able to get that title that escaped our grasp in the early 90's. this is definitly the year of the sun. As long as their are not any injuries. For all you non believers just wait til june comes and i assure you that the suns get their revenge on the damn mavericks and then claim the championship... life will be good

espn.com

By Bill Simmons
Page 2

Since I haven't written an NBA column in five weeks, thousands of frustrated basketball fans have been flooding me with e-mails and demanding their hoops fix. All right, maybe it hasn't been thousands, more like hundreds. Or maybe it was just six readers, my buddy House and Marc Stein. But still, it FELT like thousands of readers. That's the important thing.

Jonathan Daniel/Getty Images
The Sports Guy is forced to watch the college game if he wants to root for the Celtics.Just know that I haven't been ignoring the NBA. I'm just a little depressed because the Celtics stink again. Fortunately, we stink to the point that we're now the leading contenders for the Kevin Durant-Greg Oden Sweepstakes. (Yeah, I know I put Durant first even though Oden is the consensus No. 1. Just know that I factored in the upcoming March Madness tournament when Durant averages a 35-13 for two straight weeks and nearly wins the national title by himself, followed by three straight months of, "Wait, this guy is a rich man's KG, he might be better than Oden!" stories and features. If you don't believe me, watch Durant for a few games. He's going to be very, VERY famous some day. You can say you knew him when.) Now I'm openly rooting against the Celtics and TiVo-ing every game involving everyone on Chad Ford's top 350.

Anyway, since I'm trapped in Celtics Hell, I needed something to carry me through the dregs of the NBA regular season. And you know what's kept me going?

The Phoenix Suns.

I watch all of their games. I rewind plays to see what they're doing and how they're doing it. I learn about basketball from them. I revel in their splendidry, and I don't even think splendidry is a word. They're the most consistently entertaining basketball team in 20 years. They have a chance to be historically good. You could be bouncing your grandkids on your lap someday and telling them that you watched the 2007 Suns.

Naturally, nobody's talking about them. Everyone's tired of hearing about Nash at this point, and since they don't have the best record in the league, there isn't any urgency to make a fuss about them. But if you care about basketball at all, if the sport has ever meant anything to you, if you remember the Magic-Bird Era fondly in any way, if you're remotely interested in watching a professional sports team peak ... then you need to follow the Suns. They're sniffing at true greatness. I'm not saying it will happen, just that it could. You never imagined that an NBA team could score 111 points a game, shoot 51 percent from the field, shoot 81 percent from the line, make 40 percent of its 3s, double as the best transition team since the Showtime Lakers and still manage to be half-decent defensively, right?

Well, it's happening. And it's an exceedingly relevant development for two reasons:

1. We're in a weird time in sports right now. There isn't a dominant football, baseball, basketball or hockey player. There isn't a dominant boxer. Our two transcendent athletes are a tennis player (Roger Federer) and a golfer (Tiger Woods). We haven't seen a dominant team since the Patriots rolled off 31 of 33 victories during their last two Super Bowl seasons ... and as much I loved that team, there was never a point where you could have definitively said, "That team is playing on a higher plane than everyone else." Ever since MJ retired (the second time) and the Yankees got old, there's been a greatness drought with team sports.

2. The last great basketball teams were the Lakers and Celtics from the mid-'80s. Both were blessed with selfless superduperstars (Bird and Magic), genuine Hall of Famers (McHale and Parish for Boston; Worthy and Kareem for the Lakers) and valuable role players (DJ, Ainge and Walton for Boston; Cooper, Scott and Green for the Lakers). And both teams reached heights that haven't been approached since. They were the last two teams that dominated in a competitive league and routinely submitted those occasional "not only are we winning this game by 25 points, just send the tape to Springfield after it's over" games.

In a related story, the Suns are 26-2 in their last 28 games. Here were their two losses:

Dec. 22: They lose to the Wizards in OT (144-139) in a game that Arenas tied with a 3-point play in regulation, then Nash missed a wide-open 3 that could have ended it.

Dec. 28: They lose in Dallas by two (101-99) when Nowitzki made a jumper with 0.1 seconds left.

With two reasonable breaks (Nash making the 3-pointer, Nowitzki missing the jumper), the Suns could be working on a 28-game winning streak right now. I've mentioned that to three people over the last 48 hours and all of them said the same thing: "Wait a second ... whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??????"

It's true. You can look it up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andrew D. Bernstein/Getty Images
Balancing the psyche of Shawn Marion is just one of the tricks up Steve Nash's sleeve.I didn't see this one coming. When the Suns were limping along to a 1-5 mark in early November, I wrote that Amare Stoudemire's up-and-down comeback was screwing them up. Seeing them in person against the Clippers that week, they looked about as happy as the family from "Little Miss Sunshine." How can you not have fun when you're playing with Steve Nash???? It's almost un-American. Umm, un-North American.

Just when things were looking bleak enough that a major trade seemed possible, four things happened that turned Phoenix's season around. First, the Suns stopped bringing Stoudemire off the bench, started him at center and rolled the dice with his "sore" knee. And guess what? He stopped sulking and started busting his butt on both ends. (Note: Stoudemire even admitted as much in Jack McCallum's story in Sports Illustrated a few weeks ago.) Second, they won a memorable triple-OT game in Jersey that kicked them into another gear. Every season has a defining game that gets a great team going -- for the '86 Celtics, it was the Christmas Day game when they blew a 25-point lead to the Knicks on national TV, spent two days sulking about it, then went on the NBA version of a cross-country killing spree (winning 20 of their next 22, including both Lakers games). The 161-157 game did that for the Suns. Third, Mike D'Antoni buried Marcus Banks (an indefensibly bad free-agent signing) and made Barbosa the backup point, which enabled the Suns to play quality guards at all times. And fourth, Diaw and Marion conceded the high post (and all those high screens with Nash) to Stoudemire and figured out other ways to get their stats.

If there's a potential land mine, it's the Marion-Stoudemire rivalry, an ongoing problem (as McCallum described in his book about the Suns) because of Stoudemire's enormous ego and Marion's insecurities about his underappreciated career (even though his talents are indisputably essential to everything the Suns do). If this were a rock band, Marion would be the drummer -- the guy who's killing himself every night and resigning himself to a couple of solos per concert. In fact, one of the reasons I couldn't endorse Nash's previous MVP candidacies was because no Phoenix star could be more "valuable" than any other Phoenix star; such a premise belittled the contributions of Stoudemire two years ago and Marion last season. Without Marion, the Suns wouldn't be the Suns.

STATS DON'T LIE 
According to STATS INC, the Suns rank in the top-3 in the following offensive categories:

Field Goals made (1st)
Three-pointers made (1st)
Free throw percentage (1st)
True shooting percentage (1st) 
Two-point field goal percentage (1st)
Three-point percentage (2nd)
Assists (1st)
Assists/turnover ratio (1st)
Points per game (1st)
Fast break points (3rd)

Anyway, the Stoudemire-Marion issue could have killed this team -- hell, it still might -- but something funny happened while they were sorting everything out: Phoenix couldn't stop winning. After the 3-6 start, the Suns won an astonishing 15 straight, dropped two of three, then won another 10 straight (and counting). Once they started rolling over everybody, Marion accepted his new role as the drummer. For now. Let's see how he feels in five months. But as long as he's happy, Phoenix's top six players surpass anything we've seen since Magic-Kareem-Worthy-Cooper-Scott-Thompson/Green or Bird-Parish-McHale-Johnson-Ainge-Walton. Just look at these guys. It's insane.

Barbosa: He'd be the best guard on more than half the teams in the league right now ... unstoppable off the dribble and a first-team member of the Streak Scorer All-Stars ... learned to run the offense just competently enough that they could bury Banks ... they'll even run plays for him in crunch time (like the 3 that beat the Bulls) ... I think he's one of the best 40 players in the league, a slightly more efficient version of Ben Gordon ... by the way, he's their sixth man.

Diaw: Killed them in the first few weeks by showing up out of shape, now he's fine ... plays three positions and guards the best opposing low-post player, doubles as the second-best passer on the team (5.5 assists a game!), doesn't care about shots, moved to the wing for Stoudemire's sake and remained just as effective ... one of the most underrated back-to-the-basket guys in either conference, although the Suns rarely go to him in the low post ... also one of the only people I've ever liked from France ... shooting an eye-opening 54 percent this season ... I think he's one of the best 45-50 players in the league ... somewhere, Steve Belkin is reading this and saying to himself, "See, I told you Diaw and two No. 1s was too much!"

Bell: Doesn't care about shots, nails open 3s (42 percent) and covers the best opposing scorer every game (although his defense is slightly overrated -- quicker guys like Gordon give him problems) ... he's also their fiercest competitor ... if they don't need his defense in crunch time, they'll play Barbosa over him and he won't complain about it ... I once wrote that he played like Bruce Bowen after four drinks -- I'd like to revise that to "Bowen after two shots of tequila and a slap to the face" ... and if that's not enough, he clearly aggravates Kobe, which counts for something.

Marion: If you had to pick one forward in the NBA to run the floor with Nash, this would be the guy ... as long as he's happy, playing hard and feeling even mildly appreciated, the 2007 Suns are unstoppable ... I think he's one of the best 20 players in the league ... by the way, did you ever think that Shawn Marion would go down as the greatest UNLV player in NBA history?

Barry Gossage/Getty Images
Looks like huge egos and microfracture surgery can't keep the Suns down.Stoudemire: I'd say he's about 87 percent back, which makes him the second-best center alive (behind Yao and tied with Dwight Howard) and a top-20 player ... totally attuned with Nash on those pick-and-rolls ... improved his team defense and became an asset as a shot-blocker ... averaging a 20-10 over the past six weeks and starting to show "force of nature" signs again ... living proof that you CAN come back from microfracture surgery (although I still wouldn't recommend it).

Nash: I wouldn't have voted him MVP the past two years (when he did win), but I'd absolutely vote for him this year (when he won't win because nobody's prepared for a world where Steve Nash is a three-time NBA MVP). Here's the case for Nash in three parts:

A. When the Suns were threatening to implode early in the season, by all accounts, he kept them together almost singlehandedly (on and off the court). There isn't a more authentic leader in the league. He's the anti-Zach Randolph.

B. The more he plays with the same teammates, the better he gets. Now he's starting to resemble Gretzky during his Edmonton days -- not only does he keep finding guys for layups, dunks and wide-open 3s, he's finding them at consistently impossible angles. I have never, ever, EVER seen anyone run the point guard position like this on a day-to-day basis. Not even Magic and Isiah. If we ever kept track of assists that directly created a layup or dunk for a teammate, he'd be heading toward an all-time record.

C. Two months ago, I joked that Deron Williams looked like he went to John Stockton Summer Camp ... then it turned out that he actually DID spend the summer being tutored by Stockton. Now I'm wondering if Nash went as well. He rarely smiles and he barks at the refs more than he ever did. He gets testy with opposing players and teammates. Just like Stockton, he sets moving picks and trips defenders coming off screens (most famously to set up Barbosa's 3 that won the Chicago game). I don't want to say he's going to the dark side like Danny LaRusso during the Terry Silva Era, but there's definitely a nasty edge to his game that I can't remember seeing before.

Here's what happened: When Dallas eliminated Phoenix last spring, Nash probably spent a few weeks mulling over his career and everything that happened. He thought about the two MVP awards, realized he couldn't accomplish anything more other than winning a title, then thought long and hard about how to do it, ultimately cutting off his hair (feel the symbolism, baby!) and getting in the best shape of his life (remember, he wore down the last two springs). Then he showed up for training camp, realized the Marion-Stoudemire soap opera would be an ongoing problem, realized Diaw was woefully out of shape, realized Banks wasn't going to help at all ... and something snapped inside him. Exit, nice Steve Nash. Enter, icy Steve Nash. And he's been playing pissed off ever since. Eventually, everyone else fell in line.

Well, guess what? THAT'S AN MVP! That's what I'm looking for! Finally!

Barry Gossage/Getty Images
Losing to the Mavs last year did make Nash sad, it got him angry.It's been a virtuoso season for him. Borrowing the same tactic that once worked so well for Magic, Isiah and Stockton, Nash uses the first 40-42 minutes to get everyone else going, then takes over in crunch time and looks for his own offense if the Suns need it. Sometimes he'll defer to a scorching-hot Barbosa, sometimes he'll feed Amare on those high screens, sometimes he'll post Diaw if there's a mismatch to be exploited, sometimes he'll slash-and-kick to Bell or Marion, but if he can get his own shot, and it's a good one, he's taking it. Over anything else, that subtle change in Nash's mind-set -- basically, a complete refusal to accept anything less than a championship, even if it means some occasional selfishness -- kicked this Phoenix team into another gear. Remember when Nash scored 48 in the playoff loss to Dallas two years ago? He was horrified and even a little embarrassed afterward, right?

Now, he'd probably be pissed that he didn't get 50.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's the biggest difference between the 2006 Suns and the 2007 Suns, with Nash's haircut symbolizing everything -- they play with a chip on their shoulder. They want to run teams off the floor. They want to break their will. For instance, Cleveland came to Phoenix last Thursday for a nationally televised game, and since the Cavs had been playing well and showing signs of running away with the East, it looked like a good test for the cruising Suns. Instead, it turned into a nonstop layup line. By the end of the first half, Phoenix was winning by 26. And I learned three things from that game:

1. The Suns dismantled Cleveland effortlessly, like they were plucking wings off a butterfly or something. I don't even think they shifted past third gear the entire game. That was truly scary -- not for me but for everyone else in the league.

2. The Cavs were demolished to the degree that they can't be taken seriously for the rest of the season. This game was more one-sided than the Awvee Storey-Martynas Andriuskevicius fight.

3. There was one moment when everything kicked into a higher gear for the Suns and they started rolling off easy basket after easy basket -- really, it was breathtaking to watch -- and eventually, their fans stood up and just kept cheering and cheering, even during a break in the action, just to profusely thank the players for what was happening. And I was sitting on my sofa thinking, "During the Bird Era, this happened ALL THE TIME. They'd get it going, great things would happen, and we'd stand up and cheer and cheer because we couldn't think of another way to adequately express how fortunate we were other than to just start throwing money on the court. And now, it's happening in Phoenix and I'm jealous as hell."

Which brings me to my main point ...

It's nearly impossible to compare players and teams from different eras because the game continues to evolve in ways that nobody ever imagined. Tuesday night, I watched a triple-OT game between Texas and Oklahoma State where a 6-foot-11, 190-pound forward (the outrageously talented Durant, my current basketball obsession other than the Suns) scored 37 points on an eclectic mix of 25-footers, spin moves, jump hooks and drives to either side. He did everything facing the basket. He looked like a 6-foot-11 Tracy McGrady. Trust me when I tell you this: We've never seen anyone remotely resembling Kevin Durant on a basketball court before. If you stuck him in a time machine and transported him back to the Russell-Chamberlain Era, he'd probably average 55 points a game. Just the mere thought of his putting on a Celtics jersey makes me want to start sobbing with joy.

Barry Gossage/Getty Images
No one will be able to ignore the Suns this spring.Anyway, because the game keeps evolving and improving, you can only compare the impact of players and teams relative to the time in which they played. Would the '86 Celtics have beaten the '96 Bulls in a seven-game series? Too difficult to say. For instance, Pippen would have guarded Bird in that series, and there wasn't anyone remotely resembling Scottie Pippen in 1986. So how could you know? Compare their relative impacts and it's a different story. The '86 Celtics were greater than the '96 Bulls because they excelled against tougher competition, they were invincible at home (50-1 at home if you include playoff games) and their top-six was better than Chicago's top-six. You will never convince me otherwise. But the one thing that separated those mid-'80s Celtics and Lakers teams from everyone after them was that sixth gear: You never knew when they would throw together one of those four-minute stretches, turn the game into a layup line and blow somebody off the court.

(In fact, that Celtics team was so loaded that they screwed around during games, almost like musicians jamming near the end of a song. During a recent NBA TV interview with Bird for the Legend's 50th birthday, Bill Walton and Bird reminisced about the time Bird set goals for their West Coast trip, decided he would average 42 points a game for the trip, then got bored midway through and decided to shoot all left-handed shots in Portland. And he did just that. This actually happened.)

Now the Suns are approaching that hallowed level and I never thought we'd see something like that again -- not with 30 teams, not with a salary cap, not with the lottery system, not when teams are so much smarter about not giving away future lottery picks for the likes of Don Ford and Gerald Henderson. If the Suns stay healthy, they should win 67-70 games and nobody should touch them in the playoffs except for Dallas, the one contender that can dictate a specific tempo and force its opponents to abide by it. Still, I can't imagine the Suns blowing a seven-game series -- not with their style of play (impossible to stop), not with the way they shoot free throws (everyone in the top six is over 80 percent except for Diaw), not with everyone they can throw at Nowitzki, not with Nash's new and improved killer instinct. Even their team defense has improved to the point that Barkley doesn't dismiss them anymore. They're a juggernaut with a terrific coach and no real holes other than a thin bench.

Of course, the Suns can guarantee immortality with one move: Thanks to the Diaw-Johnson trade, they own Atlanta's 2007 No. 1 pick unless it falls in the top three. Say they packaged that pick with Kurt Thomas' expiring contract and/or Banks' contract for one more blue-chipper. What would happen if they added Rashard Lewis or Mike Miller, gave one of them James Jones' minutes (20-25 a game), then went seven-deep the rest of the way? Starting Nash, Stoudemire, Diaw, Bell and Marion, with Miller/Lewis and Barbosa coming off the bench, nobody would play more than 38 minutes or less than 25, and there wouldn't be a bad shooter or a bad all-around player in the bunch. Five of the seven players would be shooting over 40 percent from 3-pointers. They could go small, they could go big, they could play fast or slow, they could do anything they wanted. They'd be the Dirk Diggler of NBA teams.

Look, my NBA life is in complete shambles. My beloved Celtics might be the worst team in the league and I spend far too much time thinking about an 18-year-old kid in Austin who could save them some day. The Clippers are playing such uninspired, mediocre basketball that it's not even fun to attend their games, even as an unbiased observer. My favorite commissioner has endured some rare misfires and was recently pulled over for being drunk with power. The whole season has been a disaster. Other than Gilbert Arenas screaming "Hibachi!" and Isiah making one last boneheaded trade, all I have to look forward until next June's draft are the Suns and their quest for greatness.

So for my sake, make one more move, Phoenix. You owe it to Nash, you owe it to D'Antoni and the Suns fans, you owe it to me, and you owe it to every other diehard basketball fan who loves this game and never imagined we would see another invincible team. All 19 of us.


----------



## redrum781

wow....now my eyes hurt

i am going to visit soon......around sun city...home of the golf cart :laugh:


----------



## hitler

redrum781 said:


> wow....now my eyes hurt
> 
> i am going to visit soon......around sun city...home of the golf cart :laugh:


yeah no kidding... that is the home of the golf cart and snow bird!


----------



## Trigga

raptors are killin it!! playoffs this year!!


----------



## Devon Amazon

I just read that whole article on the suns..

Good read, thanks hitler









Lets hope alot of it is true


----------



## hitler

Devon Amazon said:


> I just read that whole article on the suns..
> 
> Good read, thanks hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope alot of it is true


I didnt know that marion and soutamire had a problem together... I hope that sh*t pans out so we can get to the finals.


----------



## fliptasciouz

wow nice thread







but i think when it comes to playoffs, i see spurs taking it all


----------



## hitler

fliptasciouz said:


> wow nice thread :nod: but i think when it comes to playoffs, i see spurs taking it all


the spurs have a shot.. if they can stay healthy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i dont quite know what to think about my spurs at this point....? they are always a team that turns it on when it counts.... BUT they might need to make a move before the trading deadline to get younger/more athletci at the 3 spot?


----------



## Trigga

haha KoK still wanna make that bet ?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

trigga you dumbass! you STILL think the champs are gonna come from the east huh? WHO???


----------



## Devon Amazon

It will either be Phoenix, San Antonio or Dallas

I would be willing to put money on that


----------



## stitchgrip

what up fellas its been a while but i think phoenix has more than proved that they are the best or damn near it


----------



## Trigga

The raptors are gonna take the east :nod:


----------



## SNAKEBITE

suns taking it allllll the way...lakers aint doing it they cant even win a game


----------



## Trigga

ALL STAR GAME COMIN UP


----------



## Fargo

Trigga said:


> The raptors are gonna take the east :nod:


I don't know, but God help the team that plays them in the 1st round. They may upset a frontrunner.


----------



## Fargo

http://www.dhonline.com/articles/2007/02/1...01_hardaway.txt

NBA banishes Hardaway for anti-gay comments
By MELISSA MURPHY
AP Sports Writer

The NBA banished Tim Hardaway from All-Star weekend in Las Vegas because of his anti-gay remarks.

Hardaway, who played in five All-Star games during the 1990s, was already in Las Vegas to make a series of public appearances this week on behalf of the league. But after Hardaway said, "I hate gay people'' during a radio interview, commissioner David Stern stepped in.

"We removed him from representing us because we didn't think his comments were consistent with having anything to do with us,'' Stern told reporters Thursday at the opening of a fan festival at a Las Vegas casino, part of the NBA's All-Star weekend.

Stern said he had not spoken with Hardaway, who left Las Vegas on Thursday, but he planned to do so.

While Stern said a discussion about openly gay players could be part of future rookie orientation programs, he doesn't see a need to address the league.

"This is an issue overall that has fascinated America. It's not an NBA issue,'' Stern said, pointing to the ongoing debate over gay marriage at the state and federal levels.

"This is a country that needs to talk about this issue,'' he said. "And, not surprisingly, they use sports as a catalyst to begin the dialogue.''

Hardaway apologized for his comments, which came a week after John Amaechi became the first former NBA player to say he was gay.

"As an African-American, I know all too well the negative thoughts and feelings hatred and bigotry cause,'' Hardaway said Thursday in a statement issued by his agent. "I regret and apologize for the statements that I made that have certainly caused the same kinds of feelings and reactions.

"I especially apologize to my fans, friends and family in Miami and Chicago. I am committed to examining my feelings and will recognize, appreciate and respect the differences among people in our society,'' he said. "I regret any embarrassment I have caused the league on the eve of one of their greatest annual events.''

The NBA brings in many former players to take part in various All-Star events. Hardaway had already represented the league in Las Vegas earlier this week at a Habitat for Humanity event and a fitness promotion. The former U.S. Olympian was also scheduled to be an assistant coach at a wheelchair game Thursday night and later appear at the fan-oriented Jam Session until Stern told him he was no longer welcome.

"His views are not consistent with ours,'' Stern said.

Amaechi, who spent five seasons with four teams, came out last week in advance of the release of his autobiography, "Man in the Middle.'' He is the sixth professional male athlete from one of the four major U.S. sports - basketball, baseball, football, hockey - to openly discuss his homosexuality.

"David Stern has sent a clear message,'' Amaechi said on Good Morning America on Friday. I'm very pleased that the NBA put their money where their mouth is.''

Though Stern said last week a player's sexuality wasn't important, Hardaway disagreed Wednesday on a Miami radio show.

"First of all, I wouldn't want him on my team,'' the former Miami Heat star said. "And second of all, if he was on my team, I would, you know, really distance myself from him because, uh, I don't think that is right. I don't think he should be in the locker room while we are in the locker room.''

When show host Dan Le Batard told Hardaway those comments were "flatly homophobic'' and "bigotry,'' the player continued.



> "You know, I hate gay people, so I let it be known. I don't like gay people and I don't like to be around gay people,'' he said. "I'm homophobic. I don't like it. It shouldn't be in the world or in the United States.''


Hardaway also said if he did find out that a teammate was gay, he would ask for the player to be removed from the team.

Hardaway apologized later Wednesday night in a telephone interview with WSVN-TV in Miami, but the furor over his remarks continued Thursday.

"I don't need Tim's comments to realize there's a problem,'' Amaechi told The Associated Press in a phone interview Thursday. "People said that I should just shut up and go away - now they have to rethink that.''

Two major gay and lesbian groups denounced Hardaway's remarks.

"Hardaway's comments are vile, repulsive, and indicative of the climate of ignorance, hostility and prejudice that continues to pervade sports culture,'' said Neil Giuliano, president of the Gay & Lesbian Alliance Against Defamation. "And by apologizing not for his bigotry, but rather for giving voice to it, he's reminding us that this ugly display is only the tip of a very large iceberg.''

Said Matt Foreman, president of the National Gay & Lesbian Task Force: "Hardaway is a hero to thousands of young people. And that's what makes his comments so troubling. Sadly, his words simply put the pervasive homophobia in the NBA on the table.''

Amaechi, who detailed his life in "Man in the Middle,'' hoped his coming out would be a catalyst for intelligent discourse.

"His words pollute the atmosphere,'' Amaechi said. "It creates an atmosphere that allows young gays and lesbians to be harassed in school, creates an atmosphere where in 33 states you can lose your job, and where anti-gay and lesbian issues are used for political gain. It's an atmosphere that hurts all of us, not just gay people.''

Amaechi taped a spot Thursday for PBS' gay and lesbian program "In the Life.'' He said the anti-gay sentiment remains despite Hardaway's apology.

"It's vitriolic, and may be exactly what he feels,'' he said. "Whether he's honest or not doesn't inoculate us from his words. It's not progress to hear hateful words.''


----------



## SNAKEBITE

if he feels that way let him speak his mind but i dont know he should of kept it to himself since hes represent the NBA


----------



## Guest

Anyone remember Penny Hardaway?


----------



## hitler

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone remember Penny Hardaway?


yeah sprite stole that little doll from the penny commercials.


----------



## Trigga

hEART braking loss against the cavs for the raps...good game tho overall


----------



## Trigga

Won two games and lost to SA...got man handled...

SHUT UP KOK lolll


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah, i saw they were playing the raps and didnt even bother tuning in... lol-

was that another "heart-breaking loss"?


----------



## Trigga

nope..we got demolished...o well we destroyed houston..


----------



## ICEE

this is sweet i never new this was here im a big sports fan


----------



## KINGofKINGS

spurs are starting to play like they care..... sssssssssssshhhhhh!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

12 in a row..........................and counting....................


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Lebron James -----> best ever
Dallas Mavericks are out of everyones league. The way they play together is ridiculous. Parker is too worried about keeping Eva happy, never was good anyways. Shaq has began to play a game called shaqsketball which he hasnt played in a while. NBA is rolllin, and I can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^ yeah lebron is "the best ever"?.... hes never even been to the finals? the greatest of all athletes are measured by how many championships they have won and bron bron hasnt even been there--- dont get me wrong hes got a world of talent, but the best ever--- doubt it dude-


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Hes 21 years old. You've been keeping fish longer than hes been allowed to drink legally.. Remember that. The league is weaker than it was when Michael was in it, I'll give you that but once Lebron gets his Scottie, he will win his fair share of championships.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

....and until lebron finds "his scottie" and wins a few championships dont call him the best ever, because he is not


----------



## hitler

did anyone watch that suns-mavericks game last nite. Im telling you that the west finals are going to be bad... This time sun take out the mavericks and on to the championships.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

"IF" the Suns get past SA in the second round they will not beat Dallas--- The western conference representitive will be out of the state of texas... sorry to say for pho fans-

I watched that game wed night and was impressed- but to a neutral fan dallas clearly looked like the better team- it was like they said, "Here you guys need this one more than we do.... go ahead and take it"


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> "IF" the Suns get past SA in the second round they will not beat Dallas--- The western conference representitive will be out of the state of texas... sorry to say for pho fans-
> 
> I watched that game wed night and was impressed- but to a neutral fan dallas clearly looked like the better team- it was like they said, "Here you guys need this one more than we do.... go ahead and take it"


that game was back and forth. The suns had a twenty something led after the first. And the out scored them in the fourth. dallas is not clearly better. Dallas will play SA in the second round. Dallas has best record, then phoenix, then SA. Number 1 will play number 3 before number 2. The suns will not play a texas team until the west finals.

BTW did you see how frustrated Dirk was during that game... he was acting like a whinny bitch.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dude- im not positive, but im pretty sure that pho and sa will meet in the second series...

1 vs 8
4 vs 5

2 vs 7
3 vs 6.... this way dallas being the no 1 seed has the benefit of not seeing a 2 or 3 seed until the wcf?


----------



## hitler

maybe your right. I cant recall the exact way the playoff tree goes.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well regardless the playoffs are going to be alot of fun--- all i know is my spurs are going to have to go through both pho and dallas being the lower seed! how are they going to do it? im having doubts-


----------



## hitler

I think we can both agree that whoever wins the west will win the championship. The east has no chance.


----------



## ICEE

Pistons they have a chance who cares about dallas or phoenix go DETROIT


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dallas or phoenix would run detroit out of the gym....


----------



## eiji

no doubt, mavericks and suns are the sh*t now... i bet suns will make it to finals


----------



## ICEE

I hate west coast conference go Detroit, Cleveland, LOL East Coast R going to be sweet with ODEN, and DURANT


----------



## eiji

before i love the east when jordan was still playing... but now...WEST rules man... East sucks as of moment...


----------



## ICEE

nash is good but chaunchey is better


----------



## hitler

coutl said:


> nash is good but chaunchey is better


how many MVP's has chaunchey won? your out of your mind that that dude is better then Nash.. Nash is the best PG in the league.


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> I hate west coast conference go Detroit, Cleveland, LOL East Coast R going to be sweet with ODEN, and DURANT


Judging by how Oden played against Xavier, I'd say he could use another year of college. I've gotta say though that Dallas beating Detroit on Sunday was f*cking awesome. Seeing Murray laying on the ground after the Pistons lost was a great thing.


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> BTW did you see how frustrated Dirk was during that game... he was acting like a whinny bitch.


The truth is that when white players get frustrated on the court they look like bitches. It's something about the way they complain. Black players argue every call and never stop whining the entire game, but somehow we assume that's normal. Then someone like Dirk gets upset and he looks like a fairy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah, to call dirk out as a whiny bitch is a bit unfair... watch the players real close next time- after EVERY whistle there is someone whining- everyone on the floor is a whinny bitch


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah, to call dirk out as a whiny bitch is a bit unfair... watch the players real close next time- after EVERY whistle there is someone whining- everyone on the floor is a whinny bitch


The Pistons are the whinnyest bitches of them all. They get all the calls at home, and yet they still complain when the refs get it right. Rasheed Wallace is the ringleader of the whiney bitches. Actually, I'd say Steve Nash of Phoenix is the most sportsmanlike when it comes to the calls. He makes up for a bad call by busting up the other team.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^^ right right, BUT the "no-nonsense" approach by the refs this year has helped ALOT as the complaining to officials was getting out of control.... almost embaressing...


----------



## ICEE

well then durant instead of oden ya dirk is a whiny b!tch


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland Cavaliers suck! Lose to Denver at home.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well the cavs are in the eastern conference....


----------



## eiji

talking like denver is strong...they suck too


----------



## KINGofKINGS

actually i didnt even mention denver...


----------



## Guest

Raps beat them...oh wait they are losing to the Celtics :yikes:


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> talking like denver is strong...they suck too


Which is why the Cavs suck even harder.


----------



## Fargo




----------



## TFMBIGDOG99

Oden isnt as good as everyone thinks he is. I played against him at a tournament I had down in Ohio last summer, big body, changed the game but didnt really show me 3 time mvp, 4 championships, top center in the league calibre player everyone makes him out to be. Some players I know of that will be more impressive are OJ Mayo(headed to USC), Derrick Rose(MEMPHIS COMMIT), and finally what I think will be the next Lebron, a kid out of D.C I have played with and against. Michael Beasley, this kid was ready for the NBA in the 10th grade, I promise you that....Hes going to Kansas State for one year, and hes gone. Personally told me, and the team.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

your lost again dude^--- this is the NBA thread.... where we talk about "current" nba teams and players--- the greg oden thread is in the main lounge-

fargo- i really dont see chicago as a real threat- they have NO interior offense and no "go to" guy on the team--- only two teams in the east are mia and det.... thats it- the rest are pretenders


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> your lost again dude^--- this is the NBA thread.... where we talk about "current" nba teams and players--- the greg oden thread is in the main lounge-
> 
> fargo- i really dont see chicago as a real threat- they have NO interior offense and no "go to" guy on the team--- only two teams in the east are mia and det.... thats it- the rest are pretenders


I kind of thought Dang was becoming a go to guy, but you may be right. I actually hope you're right. The way I see it right now.

top tier: Dallas and Phoenix

2nd level: San antonio, Detroit, Houston, Miami with Wade.

3rd level: Chicago, Cleveland, Washington, Toronto.

None of this matters though once the playoffs start. I look forward to a Dallas/San Antonio rematch this year.


----------



## Guest

Toronto will be a second tier team in a few years. This year they have (and still are) battling key injuries, not that its an excuse, but when your top two guys only play a couple games together all season somethings goin to give :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo- I will agree with you on something..... Dallas Vs SanAntonio will be great- best rivalry in the NBA currently!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

does anyone else think the suns are running out of gas? not a good time of the year for that.... They better sharpen that D up- giving up 100+ points to the 9th seed in the west isnt the best thing, especially when thats at the end of the THIRD QUARTER!!! lol- I do want to see GS and Dallas in the first round-


----------



## Devon Amazon

Yeah im worried, they have lost alot recently

Maybe they are taking it easy with the playoffs coming up

maybe they are running out of steam.

I hate to say it but ill be worried if they face SA in the playoffs


----------



## Guest

Anyone see Mo Petes shot in the Raptors game tonight?


----------



## Pfrenzy

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone see Mo Petes shot in the Raptors game tonight?


i missed it


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> does anyone else think the suns are running out of gas? not a good time of the year for that.... They better sharpen that D up- giving up 100+ points to the 9th seed in the west isnt the best thing, especially when thats at the end of the THIRD QUARTER!!! lol- I do want to see GS and Dallas in the first round-


I want the GS/Dallas matchup as well. Now come on, the Suns could simply be taking it easy before the playoffs. Florida and UCLA played like sh*t before the tournaments started; now they're in the final 4. It's a whole new season in a few weeks. You still think Chicago ain't that good. They beat Detroit this week. I know one thing. Chicago is gunna beat the sh*t out of Cleveland today.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

LOL- you guys are funny... the suns dont know how to "take it easy"... and i doubt thats there train of thought with sa creeping up on them for the 2 seed... cmon guys!--- see a veteran team like sa "takes it easy" early in the year and now they are like "LOOK AT ME NOW BITCH!"


----------



## Fargo

All I'm saying is that it's not worth any injuries to play your heart out before the playoffs. SA, Dallas, and Phoenix have proven that when playing each other the home court doesn't mean a whole lot. What matters is who's playing better defense, getting the boards, producing off the bench, and hitting from the perimeter. Dallas beat SA on the road last year in game seven by shooting around 60% from the field in that game They still almost lost. They lost game 6 at home. Phoenix just beat Dallas on the road. Now they'll probably lose Sunday at home. The lucky team will be the one that can play only one of these two teams instead of both. Duncan's looking ready for the playoffs.


----------



## ICEE

GO CAVS AND BULLS YAYAYAYYAyAY PLAYOFFS BAYBE


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> All I'm saying is that it's not worth any injuries to play your heart out before the playoffs. SA, Dallas, and Phoenix have proven that when playing each other the home court doesn't mean a whole lot. What matters is who's playing *better defense*, getting the boards, producing off the bench, and hitting from the perimeter. Dallas beat SA on the road last year in game seven by shooting around 60% from the field in that game They still almost lost. They lost game 6 at home. Phoenix just beat Dallas on the road. Now they'll probably lose Sunday at home. The lucky team will be the one that can play only one of these two teams instead of both. Duncan's looking ready for the playoffs.


Phoenix doesnt play defense tho... And I agree with your post, but dont come on here and say that they are "taking it easy"--- you dont take it easy until you have home court locked- dallas can take it easy... thats about it-


----------



## ICEE

cavs and bulls OT aswome game looks like bulls r gonna win


----------



## ICEE

cavs win 112-108 in OT great game


----------



## Fargo

OMG, the Cavs lost to Boston without Pierce playing. Lebron didn't play either, but come on - the Celtics without Pierce?


----------



## hitler

Did anyone watch the suns demolish the mavericks today? man that was a great game... total domination in the second half by the suns...


----------



## Devon Amazon

hitler said:


> Did anyone watch the suns demolish the mavericks today? man that was a great game... total domination in the second half by the suns...


Yep, awesome!

Suns fan or not if your a basketball fan you have got to love they way they play!


----------



## Fargo

I thought the Suns were going down, according to some people. Interesting way to fall apart, beating Dallas.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

the suns are going down...


----------



## Fargo

You know if the standings stay the way they are, Phoenix will play SA in the 2nd round.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I want pho in the second round... I just hope sa can somehow switch seeds with them and get the home court... we will see tho- not lookin to good after the loss to the pacers last night--- big game thursday night- should be interesting-


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> I thought the Suns were going down, according to some people. Interesting way to fall apart, beating Dallas.


you must have been watching another game... the suns are not falling apart... SA has no chance in the playoffs and neither do dallas... you guys can hate all you want..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^it sounds like your "hating" just as much as "us guys"?


----------



## Fargo

Everyone can talk all the sh*t they want about whose team is better. The season starts over in a few weeks, and you can throw out everything, including Phoenix's win against Dallas. Let's see who hits the big shots when it's all on the line.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

....or who makes the big stops when its all on the line, wont be phoenix- ill tell ya that...


----------



## eiji

yeah, phoenix is a great scoring team, but in defense they suck big time...IMO


----------



## Guest

You guys think the Raps have a shot at the East?


----------



## ICEE

no chance for the raptors


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> ....or who makes the big stops when its all on the line, wont be phoenix- ill tell ya that...


That's exactly it. People make way too big a deal of the regular season. Anyone knows that when the money's on the line, it takes a certain calibre of player to make good stops and score in the clutch. Phoenix could do it, but they'll have to shoot like they did against Dallas last Sunday. Any of the big 4 could take the West. The only thing I can say with certainty is that the Cavs will lose early.


----------



## ICEE

Cavs r to good to lose early Lebron will take them to conference finals and then beat detroit anyway Dallas will win the West I think


----------



## Guest

Too good? I mean, this is CLEVELAND we're talkin about (no offense :laugh: the Indians should be strong this year).


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> ....or who makes the big stops when its all on the line, wont be phoenix- ill tell ya that...


it sure wont be the aging spurs either. so the suns dont play defense....so what, they have better records then every team but the mavericks so I guess defense doesnt really matter when they kill teams all the time... 14 losses is not bad for a "no defense" team.


----------



## ICEE

Cleveland never gets any credit and yet they almost beat the Pistons last year


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hitler said:


> ....or who makes the big stops when its all on the line, wont be phoenix- ill tell ya that...


it sure wont be the aging spurs either. so the suns dont play defense....so what, they have better records then every team but the mavericks so I guess defense doesnt really matter when they kill teams all the time... 14 losses is not bad for a "no defense" team.
[/quote]

defense DOES matter in the post season... thats why I have 3 championship spurs dvds and you have NONE!


----------



## ICEE

Go DALLAS


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and i dont know who has 14 losses? but phoenix has 18?


----------



## hitler

still less then sa... well you better enjoy your dvd's cause they wont be getting there this year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I do enjoy them... especially the 05 dvd where Sa was the underdog(slightly) against pho in the western conference finals and even tho pho had homecourt sa went in and ran them out of their gym while nearly sweeping the suns before beating them in 5... it was special- how many championship banners does a suns fan have? thats right... the same as a mavs fan- NONE--- So to put it lightly... Sa has more championships than dallas and phoenix combined! actually they have 3 more...


----------



## Guest

But that doesnt change the fact that most of thier fans have to live in San Antonio :laugh:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I dont get what you are saying DB... Are you trying to tell me that because I wasnt born in SA that I cant be a fan!!!!!! lol, palease! dont be so narrow minded


----------



## Guest

No..I was saying that San Antonio sucks...I actually havent been there, it was just a joke. Kinda like feeling sorry for Minni Viking fans


----------



## KINGofKINGS

the few times ive been to texas.... i have enjoyed my time.... Dont mess with Texas?


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Cleveland never gets any credit and yet they almost beat the Pistons last year


that was last year. When teams get that close, they're supposed to be proactive - that is, pick up that player or two that will get you over the edge. Cleveland did none of that. They drafted two rookies that normally ride the pine and kept an aging suck-ass point guard in Eric Snow as well as a lame defensive/foul prone Ilgauskas at center. I've watched them all year; they're going nowhere.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dont forget to mention drew gooden... any team that has him starting as their pf is junk...


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland's best shooting guard is sitting on the bench. Shannon Brown was great at Michigan State and has all the tools to be solid as a shooting guard off the bench. But 13 year offensively impotent Eric Snow just has to play. Everyone knew the Cavs had a perimeter shooting problem, and they made no trades to correct the problem. Who the hell is their brain trust any way?

As far as Drew Gooden goes, there's nothing wrong with him coming off the bench, but if your center is average, you need a guy at power forward starting that intimidates opponents and acts as a scoring threat. In the end, it's all whether coaches breed a winning attitude in their teams. Detroit, SA, Dallas, Miami, and Phoenix have a certain attitude about winning.


----------



## Trigga

Raptors are taking the east if they can beat the heat....finalists for sure IMO


----------



## ICEE

No way Trigga


----------



## KINGofKINGS

trigg get off the raps man... sure, maybe they CAN beat any team in the East? But they can also lose to any team in the east- I wouldnt get my hopes up too high here-- IMO


----------



## Guest

KINGofKINGS said:


> trigg get off the raps man... sure, maybe they CAN beat any team in the East? But they can also lose to any team in the east- I wouldnt get my hopes up too high here-- IMO


Why? The Raps were supposed to finish the year with a shot at the lottery...now they are in contention for the East. The city of Toronto has supported this team more than some American cities support their teams even though they've been awful for the last 6 years. I think it's fair that we get our hopes up sir.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ok sir ... im gonna rain on your parade but someone needs to- the only reason the raps are contending with anything in the east is because its the east and the division is as weak as it has EVER been... reality check people of toronto- youll win your first series more than likely... after that- its over


----------



## Guest

Cant complain about that!


----------



## ICEE

Wow thats a big staement ull win your first series theyll be lucky if that happens


----------



## Guest

True. The funny thing is every year fans from the west say that ths is the year, that the East is terrible. But eastern teams always seem to have a legit shot...whether its Det. or Miami.

I wonder when we'll see the turnover, like what has happened in the NHL. The east was way better for a long time, but all the young talent was going to the west teams and now the tables are starting to turn.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Db- so a second round playoff exit is a success for you? hmm...

and of course there will be a team or 2 from the east that will have a shot... but it wont happen- last year the heat won because they were playing the mavs and not spurs- if ginobili doesnt foul dirk giving up the 3 point play in game 7 its another championship for tim... the other title before that won by the east was the pistons and the only reason they won that was because d fisher for the lakers hits the shot with .4 left against sa---


----------



## fegidero

those are good reasons


----------



## Fargo

All right, enough! What's everyone's take on the Spurs/Suns match-up tonight?


----------



## ICEE

I would say the east has better young tallent though West seeems all old


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well i hope to god that the spurs win just so i dont have to read your guys's sh*t in the am.... with that being sad i dont really no what to expect? dont know what sa team will show up? both teams are playing pretty well right now and a sa win would bring them within 2 games of phoenix for the 2 seed...... so yeah...... its a pretty big game-



coutl said:


> I would say the east has better young tallent though West seeems all old


alright- cant we put this east-west talk to rest until june? i mean its irrelevant right now- and if you honestly dont think the west is the superior conference... you really shouldnt be posting in here because you dont know basketball!


----------



## Fargo

I'm not a Spurs fan, but I hope that the Suns get their asses kicked.


----------



## Guest

I'll take the Suns. Captain Canada will be first star.


----------



## hitler

The suns will win.. Should be a interesting game for sure.


----------



## Fargo

I hope I'm wrong, but I think the Cavs are going to get spanked by the Heat.


----------



## Fargo

Spurs look a lot better than the Mavericks did against Phoenix. Amazing what a little defense will do.


----------



## Devon Amazon

SA won, held phx to 84 points!

I didnt see the match so cant really comment, im guessing watching videos of the spurs in the lead up to the game bored the suns into a trance


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Devon Amazon said:


> SA won, held phx to 84 points!
> 
> I didnt see the match so cant really comment, im guessing watching videos of the spurs in the lead up to the game bored the suns into a trance


Well, you can use that as an excuse when the Suns exit the playoffs in the second round- I really dont get why people think the Spurs are boring? They play team ball- spread everybody out and get that ball movin... Parker is the fastest dude in the league sideline to sideline, "GINOBILI" is a blast to watch knife through defenses with no fear, Duncan has the most complete all around game maybe ever? and then you have maybe one of the best collections of three point shooters assembled bombing away from downtown--- and how many times do I have to say it Suns fans.... DEFENSE!

Lets not forget the Spurs were without a starter in Barry and a key reserve in Horry... Me thinks Phoenix is in trouble?


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> Me thinks Phoenix is in trouble?


Did you think dallas were in trouble when phoenix beat them the last 2 times out in the regular season?

I Bet you didnt.

I agree TD may well jump hook the suns out of the playoffs, i just pray it doesnt happen


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> Well, you can use that as an excuse when the Suns exit the playoffs in the second round- I really dont get why people think the Spurs are boring? They play team ball- spread everybody out and get that ball movin... Parker is the fastest dude in the league sideline to sideline, "GINOBILI" is a blast to watch knife through defenses with no fear, Duncan has the most complete all around game maybe ever? and then you have maybe one of the best collections of three point shooters assembled bombing away from downtown--- and how many times do I have to say it Suns fans.... DEFENSE!
> 
> Lets not forget the Spurs were without a starter in Barry and a key reserve in Horry... Me thinks Phoenix is in trouble?


All right relax, the playoffs haven't started yet. But it seems that SA has trouble with Dallas and Phoenix has trouble with SA and Dallas has trouble with Phoenix. WHen the playoffs start, everything will probably reverse. I do have to hand it to SA's coaching staff though. They looked great out there, and they do seem to have the best balance going into the playoffs. Without Barry and Horry they're playing like a team ready to take it all. I hope they trash Phoenix in the playoffs because I want another SA/;Dallas series. On a side note, the Cavs lost to Miami as everyone expected.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Devon Amazon said:


> Me thinks Phoenix is in trouble?


Did you think dallas were in trouble when phoenix beat them the last 2 times out in the regular season?

I Bet you didnt.

I agree TD may well jump hook the suns out of the playoffs, i just pray it doesnt happen
[/quote]

no dallas wasnt in trouble when pho beat them... phoenix HAD to have that game- Dallas has all but clinched the number 1 seed--- as a Spurs fan I know how a team plays when they have homecourt wrapped up and its late in the year- Dallas will be fine because they can get stops once in awhile- phoenix's only hope for good D is if the opposing team misses shots(like the spurs were doingearly last night)........ did anyone notice bowen guarding nash last night? basically took him out of his game-


----------



## hitler

I hate saying it but the spurs played great last nite and made the sins play their kind of ball. However, the game could have changed in the last 2 mins when phoenix was only down 4 points. If the suns didnt mess up lke when barbosa was driving to thew hoop and didnt try to jump to lay it up, that would have been a easy foul, then when nash passed to amare and he didnt see the ball. that was enough to tie the game. The suns plaed excellent defense in the last minutes of the game to bring it close. If the suns were on their shooting like they are usually they would have won that game. all that aside I congrat sa for a great game played and I am definitly looking forward to round 2 of the playoffs.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

"If the Suns were shooting like they usually do they would have won the game"? maybe? but if my aunt had a set of hairy balls she would have been my uncle?


----------



## ICEE

lol The Cavs will spank the heat


----------



## Fargo

Actually I predicted the opposite. I was particularly impressed by Zydrunas Ilgauskas' air-ball with the game on the line. He really earned his money last night. At one point, the Heat drew 3 fouls on him in one minute. What will it take for the Cavs to let some superfluous people go and get a real free agent.


----------



## acestro

essentially meaningless games, no matter what anyone says. The playoffs are near, teams just need to have some kind of chemistry and conditioning for this stretch (unless you're battling for the 7 and 8 spots).

The Lakers and Nuggets are upset teams to watch. I think this will be a good playoffs, for all the West games and all but the first round for the East. I figure those first round East games (besides maybe Miami) will not be close.


----------



## ICEE

I think that Lakers r not balanced but i agree with acestro watch out for the nuggets


----------



## hitler

coutl said:


> I think that Lakers r not balanced but i agree with acestro watch out for the nuggets


nuggets can be tough... The team I think is going to surprise some people is Utah.


----------



## ICEE

O ya i forgot about UTAH they started so good nice Hitler


----------



## Guest

Its hard to believe they were entertaining offers for AK47 earlier this season...


----------



## ICEE

Ak47 isnt that good i thought they shoulda got rid of him


----------



## KINGofKINGS

watch out for the nuggets?... lol! um watch out for what exactly? one win against dallas? or if they play phoenix... maybe 2 wins!!! WOOOOOOOHOOO!


----------



## ICEE

Evryones riding Phoenix Dallas boat i hope Dirk and Nash get hurt


----------



## KINGofKINGS

everyone is riding their boat because they are that good- take your blinders off- the playoffs are a 7 game series, 99% of the time the better team will win

and i hope dirk and nash get hurt to... it would make the road to a 4th trophy for sa that much easier-


----------



## ICEE

I like Ginobli he is good id rather see SA win then Phoenix or Dallas


----------



## Fargo

I think Dallas is in trouble with injuries. Howard's ankle gave out again last night. In a 7 game series this will be a problem. Honestly, after they clinch home court, I would rest Howard and the power forward until the playofs.


----------



## ICEE

The Power Forward i think u r reffering to is Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Fargo

No, I meant Erick Dampier, whom they need for interior defense. You saw what happened against the Suns. I guess he's listed as a Center.


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> "If the Suns were shooting like they usually do they would have won the game"? maybe? but if my aunt had a set of hairy balls she would have been my uncle?


And if you didnt have a pro wrestler dressed as a viking as an avatar you may be taken seriously round here


----------



## ICEE

O yes Eric Dampier he is key in a dallas run in the playoffs hes so big and is pretty good at D


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Devon Amazon said:


> "If the Suns were shooting like they usually do they would have won the game"? maybe? but if my aunt had a set of hairy balls she would have been my uncle?


And if you didnt have a pro wrestler dressed as a viking as an avatar you may be taken seriously round here








[/quote]

and if i cared what the members of pfury thought of my avatar(in particular mr amazon) i would change it- ........what? its ok man, i would resort to personal jabs at avatars to if I knew my team was in a world of trouble- I expect nothing less actually-


----------



## Fargo

Lakers suck, seriously.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

WOW! The NBA thread is ALIVE!!! haha- my posts sure can shut people up-

YES!, the lakers suck...in particular kobe sucks--- PASS THE DAMN BALL!


----------



## eiji

He wont, coz he's MR. DO IT ALL.... (needs the MVP award badly)...


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> haha- my posts sure can shut people up-


I made fun of you, you moaned about it

I could have carried on making fun of you or apologised...i chose to do neither!

Nothing much has happened in the NBA recently, thats why its been quiet, And yes, the lakers suck

When is the draft? and who has the top picks?
Am i right in thinking the suns have a top 10 pick this year?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

fish lover said:


> haha- my posts sure can shut people up-


I made fun of you, you moaned about it

I could have carried on making fun of you or apologised...i chose to do neither!

Nothing much has happened in the NBA recently, thats why its been quiet, And yes, the lakers suck

When is the draft? and who has the top picks?
Am i right in thinking the suns have a top 10 pick this year?
[/quote]

"I made fun of you, you moned about it"... LOL- ok

"I could have carried on making fun of you"? What were you going to attack next?.... My avatar? Oh wait you have been doing that for atleast a year now....

"Not much is happening in the NBA right now"?... are you kidding me? EVERYTHING is happening in the NBA right now- the playoffs start in 2 WEEKS! How in the hell are the Suns getting a top pick with the second best record in the NBA?


----------



## eiji

dude... you misunderstood my post, what i mean is, he's being selfish because he wants to garner the most points etc to have an MVP (or a chance at least) coz he never got any, other than all-stars MVP...


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> WOW! The NBA thread is ALIVE!!! haha- my posts sure can shut people up-
> 
> YES!, the lakers suck...in particular kobe sucks--- PASS THE DAMN BALL!


Remember when Cobe was recovering from his injury and having to pass the ball a lot more, and the Lakers were beating teams like San Antonio and playing much better. Then Cobe's injury got better and he started scoring too much and now the Lakers suck.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

um i think hes being selfish..... because he is..... selfish?...


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> How in the hell are the Suns getting a top pick with the second best record in the NBA?


I was looking at the NBA draft site, it has a mock 07 draft and it shows the suns with the 4th pick, i didnt know if this was random or whether they had picked up a top pick in the quentin richardson or joe johnson trades

link


----------



## SUS

KINGofKINGS said:


> watch out for the nuggets?... lol! um watch out for what exactly? one win against dallas? or if they play phoenix... maybe 2 wins!!! WOOOOOOOHOOO!


7 game win streak? 2 of which were over the Lakers, one over the kings, one over Dallas and one over Utah. Sounds pretty good to me....
There hot right now.


----------



## Fargo

I would die laughing if Dallas got upset in the first round by the Clips. Doubtful, but if it happened it would put an end once and for all to this glorifying of teams during the regular season. The way I see it, Dallas edges the Spurs, who own Phoenix, who own Dallas. I'm looking forward to a Dallas/SA rerun.


----------



## Guest

What the hell. The Suns have 3 first round picks, and the Raps have none. Did Coangelo trade our first rounder?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

SUS said:


> watch out for the nuggets?... lol! um watch out for what exactly? one win against dallas? or if they play phoenix... maybe 2 wins!!! WOOOOOOOHOOO!


7 game win streak? 2 of which were over the Lakers, one over the kings, one over Dallas and one over Utah. Sounds pretty good to me....
There hot right now.
[/quote]

yep, and all this winning will get them a first round matchup with SA--- good luck next year Denver-


----------



## Fargo

I wouldn't sell short any team that's won 8 in a row. Lakers still suck really bad.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Nor would I pick a 6 seed over a 3 seed- especially when the 3 seeded team has the best record since the all star break= SA... 8 in a row? haha- thats childs play-


----------



## Devon Amazon

Suns slaghtered the jazz in utah last night

Mavs/spurs playing now


----------



## KINGofKINGS

mavs spurs was meaningless... the suns arent gonna lose 2 of their last 3--- the spurs will be the third seed- i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played... i truly feel the spurs if healthy will go through phoe and dallas and then bounce whatever eastern conference team shows up


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played...


You're right that the game is meaningless, but players should not be able to sit on the bench and bust on the refs at their place of work, especially when Duncan gets almost every call imaginable at home. No one needs that sh*t at their place of work, and everyone knows he was laughing at the ref as revenge for the technical. Duncan is a superstar, but he cries as much if not more than Dirk does. As a coach, you shouldn't be letting your players act like that on the bench - it's unprofessional. So if anyone is to blame, it's SA's coach. Of course Duncan can claim like a child that he was laughing at something else, but he'd be lying.


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> mavs spurs was meaningless... the suns arent gonna lose 2 of their last 3--- the spurs will be the third seed- i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played... i truly feel the spurs if healthy will go through phoe and dallas and then bounce whatever eastern conference team shows up


Keep dreaming man..the spurs will not walk over phx or dallas. IF they do beat either team it will be a 7 game series and that is highly doubtful.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

finally the lakers win!!


----------



## Fargo

They're still going nowhere in the playoffs. Coby needs to get injured enough to still play and score 25pg but to have to pass the ball twice as much.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played...


You're right that the game is meaningless, but players should not be able to sit on the bench and bust on the refs at their place of work, especially when Duncan gets almost every call imaginable at home. No one needs that sh*t at their place of work, and everyone knows he was laughing at the ref as revenge for the technical. Duncan is a superstar, but he cries as much if not more than Dirk does. As a coach, you shouldn't be letting your players act like that on the bench - it's unprofessional. So if anyone is to blame, it's SA's coach. Of course Duncan can claim like a child that he was laughing at something else, but he'd be lying.
[/quote]

LOL!!! yeah your right, duncan should get suspended for the rest of the season... you idiot fargo--- joey crawford is a little bald headed f****t... you dont throw a guy out of a game for laughing at how badly one is officiating--- the refs were as bad in that game as they were last year in the playoffs between these tow teams--- guess what, same refs!!! the spurs remember that sh*t, and that series was that close that one or two bad calls basically decided 3 or 4 of them 7 games--- but again I have NEVER in all my life (until yesterday) seen a player get thrown out of a game for not even saying peep... it was absolute bullshit and everyone knows it-(except fargo)


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hitler said:


> mavs spurs was meaningless... the suns arent gonna lose 2 of their last 3--- the spurs will be the third seed- i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played... i truly feel the spurs if healthy will go through phoe and dallas and then bounce whatever eastern conference team shows up


Keep dreaming man..the spurs will not walk over phx or dallas. IF they do beat either team it will be a 7 game series and that is highly doubtful.
[/quote]

dont know where i confused you and said "walk over"--- I can maybe see them walk over pho as they did in 05... but pho is a little better this time around--- but dude- sa is going to beat your suns wether you want to admit it or not- Dallas will go 6 or 7 but I see them wearing down a bit- theyve had a VERY long season after losing to mia in the finals last year... look we are all gonna find out here very soon---


----------



## Devon Amazon




----------



## acestro

KINGofKINGS said:


> i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played...


You're right that the game is meaningless, but players should not be able to sit on the bench and bust on the refs at their place of work, especially when Duncan gets almost every call imaginable at home. No one needs that sh*t at their place of work, and everyone knows he was laughing at the ref as revenge for the technical. Duncan is a superstar, but he cries as much if not more than Dirk does. As a coach, you shouldn't be letting your players act like that on the bench - it's unprofessional. So if anyone is to blame, it's SA's coach. Of course Duncan can claim like a child that he was laughing at something else, but he'd be lying.
[/quote]

LOL!!! yeah your right, duncan should get suspended for the rest of the season... you idiot fargo--- joey crawford is a little bald headed f****t... [/quote]

easy there dude... it's just basketball.


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played...


You're right that the game is meaningless, but players should not be able to sit on the bench and bust on the refs at their place of work, especially when Duncan gets almost every call imaginable at home. No one needs that sh*t at their place of work, and everyone knows he was laughing at the ref as revenge for the technical. Duncan is a superstar, but he cries as much if not more than Dirk does. As a coach, you shouldn't be letting your players act like that on the bench - it's unprofessional. So if anyone is to blame, it's SA's coach. Of course Duncan can claim like a child that he was laughing at something else, but he'd be lying.
[/quote]

LOL!!! yeah your right, duncan should get suspended for the rest of the season... you idiot fargo--- joey crawford is a little bald headed f****t... you dont throw a guy out of a game for laughing at how badly one is officiating--- the refs were as bad in that game as they were last year in the playoffs between these tow teams--- guess what, same refs!!! the spurs remember that sh*t, and that series was that close that one or two bad calls basically decided 3 or 4 of them 7 games--- but again I have NEVER in all my life (until yesterday) seen a player get thrown out of a game for not even saying peep... it was absolute bullshit and everyone knows it-(except fargo)
[/quote]

I honestly think you're on drugs.







Going back to game 7 last year, there were twice as many calls on the Mavericks going into the 4th quarter. Home team usually gets the calls, so don't go blaming the refs for your team losing last year. Besides, the bad calls usually even out. And if you're coach could keep his primadonnas in line, Duncan wouldn't get ejected. If you think players should just be able to disrespect whoever they want whenever they want, then Duncan's your man. Avery Johnson's players wouldn't act like that on the bench because he's a little Nazi who keeps his players in line. Maybe the ejection was over the line, but the issue shouldn't have even come up in the first place.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

no, the issue shouldnt have come up in the first place... that bald f****t should have kept his personal issues with dunc and sa out of it--- cmon... an ejection for laughing? crawford should have been the one ejected--- and palease dont mention coaching in this--- pops is one of the top coaches in the league... his track record speaks for itself-


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> no, the issue shouldnt have come up in the first place... that bald f****t should have kept his personal issues with dunc and sa out of it--- cmon... an ejection for laughing? crawford should have been the one ejected---


What do you have against bald people? Actually, I was just taking a monster dump, and I had a revelation. I'm going to have to concede this one. It's one thing if a player laughs real loud -HA HA HA - and says, "ref, you suck ass!" It's another just to laugh and insinuate. taken to its' final conclusion, players would have to sit on the bench and salute the refs every game. unless something was said that no one picked up, let the players laugh.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i dont have anything against bald people.... just that one in particular--- so far dude you are the only one i have heard of(spurs fan or not) that thought timmy should have been tossed--- altho it sounds like youve changed your mind, it was rediculous--- timmy said nothing, he was laughing but so was robert horry who sat right next to tim--- why nothing done about that? because it was personal, and imo thats BULLSHIT!


----------



## Guest




----------



## redrum781

big kings fan....................

but that ejection was bull sh t


----------



## acestro

I agree on the need for the waaaaaambulance.

In all honesty, Duncan complains a ton and was mocking Crawford from the bench AND it was understood this year that refs were not going to take ANY guff.

So, if the NBA gives refs the right to have a quick trigger finger.... how do they suspend Crawford for the rest of the season and the playoffs?

Ultimately I think the answer is to avoid any conspiracy theories.


----------



## Fargo

Like I admitted, Crawford went over board, but it's true that Duncan, as great a player as he is, whines like a bitch about every call that doesn't go his way, so I just can't sympathize that much. At least when Rasheed Wallace whines, you can see the smirk on his face that he's just throwin some bullshit around.

Anyone else think Toronto could be the dark horse in the East? They won't have to face Detroit or Miami until the 3rd round.


----------



## Guest

If they stay healthy. They have had 3 of there 5 starters out for long periods of time during the season.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ANYONE that says dunc got what he deserved is a MORON... HELLO, the NBA suspended crawford for a reason.... HES A NUTJOB!!! and timmy whines after every call because he doesnt foul--- he is always right!!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> i only watched the second half and other than the most rediculous ejection in the history of sports i though it was sweet they kept it close with as poorly as they played...


You're right that the game is meaningless, but players should not be able to sit on the bench and bust on the refs at their place of work, especially when Duncan gets almost every call imaginable at home. No one needs that sh*t at their place of work, and everyone knows he was laughing at the ref as revenge for the technical. Duncan is a superstar, but he cries as much if not more than Dirk does. As a coach, you shouldn't be letting your players act like that on the bench - it's unprofessional. So if anyone is to blame, it's SA's coach. Of course Duncan can claim like a child that he was laughing at something else, but he'd be lying.
[/quote]

LOL!!! yeah your right, duncan should get suspended for the rest of the season... you idiot fargo--- joey crawford is a little bald headed f****t... you dont throw a guy out of a game for laughing at how badly one is officiating--- the refs were as bad in that game as they were last year in the playoffs between these tow teams--- guess what, same refs!!! the spurs remember that sh*t, and that series was that close that one or two bad calls basically decided 3 or 4 of them 7 games--- but again I have NEVER in all my life (until yesterday) seen a player get thrown out of a game for not even saying peep... it was absolute bullshit and everyone knows it-(except fargo)
[/quote]

I honestly think you're on drugs.







Going back to game 7 last year, there were twice as many calls on the Mavericks going into the 4th quarter. Home team usually gets the calls, so don't go blaming the refs for your team losing last year. Besides, the bad calls usually even out. And if you're coach could keep his primadonnas in line, Duncan wouldn't get ejected. If you think players should just be able to disrespect whoever they want whenever they want, then Duncan's your man. Avery Johnson's players wouldn't act like that on the bench because he's a little Nazi who keeps his players in line. Maybe the ejection was over the line, but the issue shouldn't have even come up in the first place.















[/quote]

here... it appears im not the only one on drugs.... this is a chicago writer also(not sa)---

www.broadbandnewsnet.com/newsmanager/anmviewer.asp?a=3702&z=1........ if it happens again this year i might switch to wnba---


----------



## Fargo

just watch Rutgers women's basketball and treat it like porn.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

shiiiiiiiit- dose nappy headed ho's?


----------



## ICEE

Duncan didnt deserver anything Crawford is just a f**cking idiot who got what he deserved


----------



## SNAKEBITE

lakers won









1-3 against the suns...hopefully they'll beat them


----------



## Fargo

SNAKEBITE said:


> lakers won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-3 against the suns...hopefully they'll beat them


sweep.



> Duncan didnt deserver anything Crawford is just a f**cking idiot who got what he deserved


It has to make you wonder how many other terrible calls are made out of emotion. As a matter of fact, the entire officiating crew at Super Bowl XL should have been fired, but this is a basketball thread. baseball and hockey have the best officials


----------



## Fargo

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-mock-draft.shtml

Horford is slated to go 3rd, Noah, 5th, and Brewer 11th. If Brewer ends up in a good organization, he'll be more successful IMO then any of them. He was the best all around player on that Florida team. But if he ends up on like Cleveland or Atlanta he'll get ruined.

All kidding aside, I just don't see Noah making it. I hope he does though, cuz then we'll have someone in the NBA to hate for the next 14 years or so.

DOes anyone else think that Humphries could make it as a shooter and defensive player off the bench in the NBA? The guy doesn't miss.


----------



## b_ack51

Fargo said:


> http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-mock-draft.shtml
> 
> Horford is slated to go 3rd, Noah, 5th, and Brewer 11th. If Brewer ends up in a good organization, he'll be more successful IMO then any of them. He was the best all around player on that Florida team. But if he ends up on like Cleveland or Atlanta he'll get ruined.
> 
> All kidding aside, I just don't see Noah making it. I hope he does though, cuz then we'll have someone in the NBA to hate for the next 14 years or so.
> 
> DOes anyone else think that Humphries could make it as a shooter and defensive player off the bench in the NBA? The guy doesn't miss.


Noah will definately flop. 8th guy on the bench, if he sucks enough for the coach he might get 7th. He'll see time when theres 1 minute left with the game or if someone is in foul trouble. He would only be a below average player if he plays on a team that only has fast breaks.

Horford will be average, nothing special in the NBA. He'll be able to start or be 6th man, but I don't see him as being a big name. Just good enough to get on the floor and not sit on the bench all the time.

Brewer has the most talent all around, definately could be a good weapon to have on a team with an established big man.

Humphries could make it as a shooter, like a Tony Kerr (think thats his name from the bulls back in the day and with the spurs for awhile). Will make a few 3 pointers and then just sit down till he's called next. Which reminds me, how is that Duke player that was the best shooter in the ACC doing? Can't think of his name right now, total brain fart.

Conley Jr should stay at least another year or two. He's a great player with lots of talent but still coming out so early as a point guard will be difficult. Didn't know he was going 6th though.


----------



## Fargo

b_ack51 said:


> Conley Jr should stay at least another year or two. He's a great player with lots of talent but still coming out so early as a point guard will be difficult. Didn't know he was going 6th though.


Conley better not come out yet. I want OSU to have at least one more shot at a title.


----------



## b_ack51

Fargo said:


> Conley Jr should stay at least another year or two. He's a great player with lots of talent but still coming out so early as a point guard will be difficult. Didn't know he was going 6th though.


Conley better not come out yet. I want OSU to have at least one more shot at a title.
[/quote]

I hope he stays too. Just think about all the teams last year in high school that had to play against Oden and Conley. Two first round picks in the NBA on teh same team since grade school.


----------



## Guest

Im suprised Aaron Affalo fell to 26th! I would love it if the Raps drafted a player like him.


----------



## ICEE

the Raptors lost 96-91 in game 1


----------



## ICEE

Bulls take game 1 verse Heat 96-91


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Bulls take game 1 verse Heat 96-91


I hate the Heat and am glad they lost, but I have to admit the officiating was a joke. Shack and Wade were practically eliminated from much of the game, as well as Heinrich. Why is the officiating so bad in the NBA?


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> Bulls take game 1 verse Heat 96-91


I hate the Heat and am glad they lost, but I have to admit the officiating was a joke. Shack and Wade were practically eliminated from much of the game, as well as Heinrich. Why is the officiating so bad in the NBA?
[/quote]

cause everyone expects the refs to call the games perfectly... Which can never happen... refs giving bad calls are part of the game... there have always been bad calls, questionable calls, etc. Thats just another aspect of the game... I still hate refs tho


----------



## mylesc99

They always mess up on the calls.


----------



## hitler

mylesc99 said:


> They always mess up on the calls.


it really sucks when a bad call changes a game, especially a playoff game.


----------



## ICEE

The Nets beat Toronto today


----------



## ICEE

End of 3rd Chicago verse Miami 76-72 Miamis leading great game so far


----------



## ICEE

The Bulls beat Miami 104-96 they take 3-0 series lead


----------



## acestro

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=152607










and Vince demolished the Raptors. Ben Gordon is just amazing for the Bulls. This Golden State series just confuses me... where did Dirk go?


----------



## ICEE

The Golden State series confuses evryone I know 2


----------



## Fargo

acestro said:


> This Golden State series just confuses me... where did Dirk go?


It's obvious that Don Nelson is outcoaching Avery Johnson. Johnson is expending twice as much energy running up and down the court, and Nelson is sitting there using strategery to destroy the Mavericks team which he built.


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> This Golden State series just confuses me... where did Dirk go?


It's obvious that Don Nelson is outcoaching Avery Johnson. Johnson is expending twice as much energy running up and down the court, and Nelson is sitting there using strategery to destroy the Mavericks team which he built.
[/quote]

this series just goes to show you the talent and experience Nelson has and that he is the real reason the mavericks are soo good... avery got handed a championship team.


----------



## Fargo

Man the Mavericks had it made. Utah/Houston going 7, taking on the battered winner of Phoenix/SA, but they can't beat the lowly Warriors. Cuban will fire people for sure if this goes down.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Man the Mavericks had it made. Utah/Houston going 7, taking on the battered winner of Phoenix/SA, but they can't beat the lowly Warriors. Cuban will fire people for sure if this goes down.


Avery should get fired if they lose i think


----------



## KINGofKINGS

dallas's biggest problem is they are trying to play the frantic pace that is gs... they need to slow the damn game down and make it half court... this is the reason why gs has dallas's # - dallas seems to think they can beat gs at their own game--- tonights game is gonna be damn right CRAZY!


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> dallas's biggest problem is they are trying to play the frantic pace that is gs... they need to slow the damn game down and make it half court... this is the reason why gs has dallas's # - dallas seems to think they can beat gs at their own game--- tonights game is gonna be damn right CRAZY!


I noticed that whenever Dallas sets a pick and drives to the basket, they either score or draw a foul. Slow it down and do that. Watch, after Dallas loses and Houston takes care of GS in 6, It will be safe to advocate Avery's demotion.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

gs will get crushed by the rockets-


----------



## Fargo

And can someone explain to me why Miami didn't exploit their advantage at big man in this series. Or is the team just too old? Maybe now the announcers will stop sucking off the Heat like they did all year - Bill Walton especially.


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> And can someone explain to me why Miami didn't exploit their advantage at big man in this series. Or is the team just too old? Maybe now the announcers will stop sucking off the Heat like they did all year - Bill Walton especially.


That is the way it always is... who ever wins the championship gets all the attention and the media will drag it out as long as they can.


----------



## Guest

I think Bosh will end up being better then Wade in long run. That was a crazy deep draft.


----------



## hitler

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think Bosh will end up being better then Wade in long run. That was a crazy deep draft.


Chicago played some crazy defense... Did you se how they frustrated Wade? he got the ball stolen like 6 times in the last 5 minutes of the game... they totally dominated him.


----------



## hitler

Suns goes up 3-1.... GO DENVER


----------



## ICEE

Sweep


----------



## acestro

Fargo said:


> And can someone explain to me why Miami didn't exploit their advantage at big man in this series. Or is the team just too old? Maybe now the announcers will stop sucking off the Heat like they did all year - Bill Walton especially.


Besides Ben Wallace being a beast and P.J. Brown being a wiley veteran... I think age is the issue.

Bill Walton is just dumb and will always be an unabashed fan of big men. Although I think Mourning is a remarkable player, he and Shaq are just starting to show their age.


----------



## ICEE

lol and he and Shaq cant hit free-throws at all


----------



## Fargo

The Warriors let the sleeping giant wake up in the last 3 minutes. They better take care of it on Thursday.


----------



## Trigga

The Raptors WIN! Hopefully this thing goes to game seven because raps definatly seem to like home court advantage


----------



## Fargo

I want the Raptors to win, but they've already proven impotent on the road in the playoffs. They better mature in 2 days.


----------



## acestro

If the Raptors win at NJ I think they might go to the finals....








j/k


----------



## ICEE

Bulls v Pistons is gonna be sweet


----------



## lament configuration

WE BELIEVE!

Warriors WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hitler

lament configuration said:


> WE BELIEVE!
> 
> Warriors WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GS made dallas look like a 500 team.. Can you say "your Fired" Avery? Dirk should refuse the MVP after his shitty performance in the playoffs.


----------



## ICEE

Golden State


----------



## lament configuration

so if GS can dominate the best team in the league, what will they do to houston/utah in the next round?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

oh lament... here we go- gs/hou would be very interesting... i think that gs could gaurd mcgrady like they did dirk, but who in the hell is gonna gaurd yao... hou will not go small, they will play their game and its not a good matchup for gs--- but it will be fun to watch.... keep in mind lament that gs had beaten dal in all 4 reg season games... so they have beaten them 8 out of the last 10--- look at the warriors record against the other top western teams....


----------



## lament configuration

if i remember, GS and Houston split their regular season series but you are right, i dont know if they can handle yao for 7 games.


----------



## ICEE

HAhah Cuban got so mad


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> ... keep in mind lament that gs had beaten dal in all 4 reg season games... so they have beaten them 8 out of the last 10--- look at the warriors record against the other top western teams....


Actually they went 2-1 against Houston this year and split with Utah. The issue is whether they can stay healthy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

...and thats my point^... they swepth right through dallas(67 win team)--- and went a combined 4-3 against hou and utah--- so my common sense tells me that gs will have a tougher time with a different matchup... sh*t, look at what sa did against gs- 3-0 and they beat them by an avg of like 20ppg


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> ...and thats my point^... they swepth right through dallas(67 win team)--- and went a combined 4-3 against hou and utah--- so my common sense tells me that gs will have a tougher time with a different matchup... *sh*t, look at what sa did against gs- 3-0 and they beat them by an avg of like 20ppg*


San Antonio has a better defensive system than does Dallas and have a better coach and have true leadership in Duncan. Coaching, strategy, and leadership will be the difference in the team that beats GS.

Oh, and you heard it here on P-Fury first. Chicago will beat Detroit. The Pistons will not have the legs come the latter part of the series/games. I hope the Cavs lose to NJ so that maybe they'll go after some real perimeter shooters in the off-season.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i gotta go with detroit fargo... id bet money on it---- and where did all the raptor faithful go?....


----------



## Fargo

Yeah, we'll see how Detroit holds up in the 4th quarter. I figure on a split for sure in the 1st 2 games.


----------



## Fargo

Damn, did anyone see that game 7? I seriously doubt Jerry Sloan is gunna let Golden State upstart his team. Now we'll see how valuable good coaching is.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^im not understanding the yao vs lundgren comparison......? whats goin on here?...


----------



## Fargo

Same hair. walk the same, fall the same.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

um... ok


----------



## hitler

I dont see it either


----------



## ICEE

East Coast







Pistons and Cavs


----------



## Fargo

How is it that Utah, after a 7 game series, has to play every other day, and the Suns and Spurs get three days rest?


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> How is it that Utah, after a 7 game series, has to play every other day, and the Suns and Spurs get three days rest?


they want the series to be caught up with all the others i guess


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well then they are gonna need to wait a month to play game 4 of pistons bulls... otherwise det is gonna practiculy have an offseason before they scrimmage a bit more against the cavs before the finals...


----------



## Fargo

OMG, I thought Phoenix had San Antonio figured out.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

LOL^ yeah what good a 20pt blowout in game 2 does for a team eh...? D'Antoni needs to get suspended for a game or something--- his whining is getting OUT OF CONTROL--- I particularily laughed at his post game comments when talking about the Spurs physically... "Well, if thats how they want to play, then thats how were going to play" (as he crumples up the papers infront of him and exits building).... Now, it was late at night and I was pretty tired BUT I couldnt help myself LOL!.... so pho is now all of a sudden going to become a physical team??? and this is going to happen overnight before game 4??? hmmm.... dont think so coach- atleast when the Spurs lose they do so with class---


----------



## Fargo

In all fairness, that knee to Nash's groin was a bit over the top, and the 4th foul called on Stoudemire was a p*ssy call. I'm sick of guys on both sides taking dives. But the Spurs would have won anyway. I look forward to the next game, since this really is the NBA championship, unless people think Detroit would beat Phoenix.

OMG the Cavs lost 1 to NJ - friggin' pussies. The trouble with Cleveland is they lack that pure athleticism that you see on the better teams. Other than Lebron and Paplevich - and Shannon Brown whom they won't let play, go figure - they have a bunch of flat-footed slow-moving knuckleheads, perfect for getting schooled by the boring Pistons, who at least have hard ass players with skill.

Tonight's GS/Utah game oughta be great.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well lets talk about the knee to nash's groin area--- cause i thought it was BS!!! Nash doesnt know how to play defense... that is known, so why was he crowding bruce bowen on the perimeter? all BB did was take a step forward to clear some space--- it is done on every play down the floor, trust me! and did anyone see how fast Nash jumped up after this occured and he got the call? Any knee to the junk and you are DOWN FOR THE COUNT... there is NO jumping right back up and getting right back into the flow of the game--- that was a poor acting job at best by nash and with all the eyes on bruce it was a great idea! just poorly acted out-.... and I didnt know it hurt to get kneed in the vag? and dont point out certain calls as "p*ssy calls"--- again it went both ways- it was more parker, couldnt stop duncan, and manu finally woke up(even tho he was scorching the suns with ONE EYE)... not the calls that beat the suns but the spurs big 3- get used to it-


----------



## Fargo

I already said they won without the calls, but it was a stupid call, and if you're going to signal Nash out for acting, don't tell me you're guy wasn't acting on Staudemire's 4th foul. All these guys on both teams are showboating trying to draw offensive fouls. Just play defense. And wait till the video is posted on Bowen. He stepped first and then threw the knee. But that's okay since the Suns have issued hard fouls as well. I'm trying to give your team a compliment by saying that they don't have to play overphysical to beat Phoenix and you're making me want to take it back. Damn, is there anything the Spurs can't do right?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

My team doesnt need your compliments- and they are going to play as physical as they need to---- let me ask you this- how many flagarent fouls on bowen? how many technical fouls on bowen? how many suspensions from bruce? exactly.... hes doing nothing wrong- its the suns that are making this an issue and are putting the microscope on him... they are the ones that need to SHUT IT and play--- champions dont whine- pho needs to learn that- they have a ways to go-


----------



## Fargo

Looks like Utah figured out a way to beat Golden State.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i think gs is wearing down


----------



## Fargo

Utah hasn't had a break in how many games? Jerry Sloan simply understands what Avery does not. Funny how all year everyone thought the Mavs were invincible, and suddenly Barkley last night voiced what none of the experts all year addressed: Dallas has no low post game. Nelson exploited that weakness, but he can't gainst Sloan's team, who even last year at 500 at a low post game.


----------



## hitler

The spurs are a f*cking cheap shot throwing team.. f*cking horry is a loser, shows the lack of class he has. he is definitly getting suspended, and amare and boris probally will to. They shouldnt be suspended, its a natural reaction to have if some asshole purposly trys to take your star player out. Well anyways good come from behind win for the suns. The spurs new motto should be ' cant beat em, then beat em up".

Spurs=no sportsmanship


----------



## Fargo

It does seem interesting that poor Bowen is always getting accused of dirty plays. I guess when I'm playing ball it really is difficult for me to keep my knee away from the opponent's groin or my foot away from his ankle or ACL. It must just be bad luck on Bowen's part that he often has these accidents. I'm sure Vince Carter would feel the same way.

And Horry should have been a hockey player.

HA HA HA Spurs.







Well, maybe they can look on the bright side and hope that Stoudemire and Diaw both get suspensions for game 5. The league could ensure them a 3-2 lead that way.


----------



## ICEE

Bulls v Pistons should be a good game tonight







I like both teams


----------



## hitler

well its official.... the f*cking league suspended amare and boris for game 5 and "cheap shot" horry for two games... Damn league might as well hand SA game 5 on a silver f*cking platter..... f*ck im pissed... I know rules are rules, but come on, horry is not worth Amare and there is no difference from when a team dunks on another team and the players run on the floor, why suspend them when they didnt even get to where the fight was... f*cking SA is a DIRTY f*cking team. It wouldnt surprise me if SA planned to try and get amare suspended. the way they play is plain pathetic. Oh, we cant handle that the suns can get past our defenders so lets kick em in the leg, nuts, and oif that doesnt work, lets start a fight with one of our players that plays small minutes and try to take out their star players. I am praying the spurs get demolished in game 5 just to show these losers that cheating just makes the other team play harder. there are good players that I am not saying are losers, like parker, duncan, ginobili... they have played good, fair b-ball...

f*ck HORRY AND BOWEN...


----------



## Fargo

Sometimes you really have to bend the rules in order that a close series not be decided by the stupid league officials. After all, I believe Duncan left the bench in the 1st half, but who cares? This is an emotional series. I don't even think Horry should be suspended. Just fine the f*cker and keep on playing. The Suns better start finding Jesus before tomorow night, cuz they're gunna need Him.


----------



## ICEE

I think the suspension r not needed how dumb...


----------



## Fargo

On a brighter note, watching Detroit get their asses thoroughly kicked by the Bulls has been a very special experience. Blowing that lead in game 3 was Chicago's downfall in retrospect.


----------



## ICEE

The Bulls have a very good shot at this series now I think they go back to Chicago and if they win their they have all the momentum going into game 7


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> On a brighter note, watching Detroit get their asses thoroughly kicked by the Bulls has been a very special experience. Blowing that lead in game 3 was Chicago's downfall in retrospect.


looks like the bulls havent admitted defeat yet... nice to see detroit get their ass kicked..


----------



## Fargo

It was especially satisfying to watch Rasheed Wallace cry to the refs about every call, definitely the East's version of primadonna Duncan. I believe tears fell from Rasheed's eyes when he realized he couldn't get up the refs' asses tonight. At least they're not resorting to hip checks and groin shots like some teams I've observed.


----------



## ICEE

Ben Gordon finally playing well this series


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> It was especially satisfying to watch Rasheed Wallace cry to the refs about every call, definitely the East's version of primadonna Duncan. I believe tears fell from Rasheed's eyes when he realized he couldn't get up the refs' asses tonight. At least they're not resorting to hip checks and groin shots like some teams I've observed.


yeah no sh*t... Why cant players lose with dignity. Admit when they got their asses handed to them and move on. Id detroit doesnt win game 6 then I will bet that chicago wins game 7.


----------



## ICEE

Jazz won their series and Chicago won the game 108-92 series 3-2


----------



## Devon Amazon

Suns are screwed in game 5, funny how horry clothelines our player and it all ends up in the spurs favour....

This is going 7 then


----------



## Fargo

The Suns' coach is fooling himself saying he's used to playing without Stoudemire and that they'll be fine. Against the Spurs you have to have that presence in the middle. And Diaw is an essential part of the offensive scheme as well. Spurs got handed a gift for game 5.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Fargo said:


> The Suns' coach is fooling himself saying he's used to playing without Stoudemire and that they'll be fine. Against the Spurs you have to have that presence in the middle. And Diaw is an essential part of the offensive scheme as well. Spurs got handed a gift for game 5.


Yep, whats the suns frontcourt now?

pat burke
Kurt thomas
Shawn marion

OUCH!

we need big games points wise from bell barbosa and nash, and hope to god kurt can handle duncan.

I have my doubts!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hitler said:


> Sometimes you really have to bend the rules in order that a close series not be decided by the stupid league officials. After all, *I believe Duncan left the bench in the 1st half, but who cares?* This is an emotional series. I don't even think Horry should be suspended. Just fine the f*cker and keep on playing. The Suns better start finding Jesus before tomorow night, cuz they're gunna need Him.


yes... the play nobody(besides jalen rose) talks about.... difference was amare and boris left the bench during an "altercation", timmy did not-the rules clearly state that.... its not our job as fans to know the rules... i understand that BUT the players should know them-


----------



## Devon Amazon

Oh so nash ran into his hip now, havnt you seen the incident?

If you were running down the street to catch a bus and some fat old dude checked you into a wall like that you would just put it down as an accident?

It was a frustrated old guy trying to hurt someone, thats what it was!

Very cheap but whatever

Nash is fine so the only thing im pissed about is the fact we have lost 2 key players and you have lost a useful bench warmer


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im just saying... horry didnt RUN him down like it was premeditated--- he gave him a hip check.... is this the first time youve seen an nba player get a hip check? ill agree the spurs did get rewarded for what happened- but whats gonna be done? rules are rules- how many spurs players left the bench.....? and i doubt horry wanted to hurt nash, it looked much worse than it was...


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> Sometimes you really have to bend the rules in order that a close series not be decided by the stupid league officials. After all, *I believe Duncan left the bench in the 1st half, but who cares?* This is an emotional series. I don't even think Horry should be suspended. Just fine the f*cker and keep on playing. The Suns better start finding Jesus before tomorow night, cuz they're gunna need Him.


yes... the play nobody(besides jalen rose) talks about.... difference was amare and boris left the bench during an "altercation", timmy did not-the rules clearly state that.... its not our job as fans to know the rules... i understand that BUT the players should know them-
[/quote]

where the hell were you on monday... I didnt see you around here until now... Always trying to explain and make excuses... if it was the other way around and parker got planted, you'd be pissed. although I would admit when there was a cheap shot.


----------



## hitler

BTW- Watching the morning news ( I live in AZ) My news said that the hotel the spurs were staying at had a bomb threat.... I guess some people really take B-Ball too seriously... I hate the spurs and hope they lose, but this bomb threat at their hotel is going way to far...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

hitler said:


> Sometimes you really have to bend the rules in order that a close series not be decided by the stupid league officials. After all, *I believe Duncan left the bench in the 1st half, but who cares?* This is an emotional series. I don't even think Horry should be suspended. Just fine the f*cker and keep on playing. The Suns better start finding Jesus before tomorow night, cuz they're gunna need Him.


yes... the play nobody(besides jalen rose) talks about.... difference was amare and boris left the bench during an "altercation", timmy did not-the rules clearly state that.... its not our job as fans to know the rules... i understand that BUT the players should know them-
[/quote]

where the hell were you on monday... I didnt see you around here until now... Always trying to explain and make excuses... if it was the other way around and parker got planted, you'd be pissed. although I would admit when there was a cheap shot.
[/quote]

i was here monday... you are reffering to tuesday(yesterday)... i am off work on tuesdays--- no internet--- but anyways, of course id be pissing and moaning(like you are) if it was parker... but in all fairness tony gets sent to the floor everytime he goes in for a layup--- your always the one too pointing out all of my "excuses"... well atleast now you have an excuse when this series is over and the spurs end up wining-


----------



## Fargo

The bottem line is that in a series this evenly matched no one should be suspended unless they deliberately cause an injury. Who's old enough to remember how physical the Detroit/Chicago series used to be back in the day? The suspensions are pure politics interfering with a great series.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

but arent rules.... rules? they need to change the rule in the offseason, but you cant change them in the middle of a playoff series- that wouldnt be right-


----------



## Guest

KoK I thought of all people, you would be the most vocal person against these suspensions. I mean, this series is tainted now. Suns had the series tied up, and had momentum. Spurs cant say they beat the best team if they win this series now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

cmon db--- every championship that has ever been won is "tainted" to a degree... and it wouldnt be if amare and boris would have stayed put...?... its not like a huge brawl broke out on the floor--- it was actually pretty controlled---


----------



## Guest

I agree, its just a bad situation all the way around.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well its only as bad as the media makes it.... some of you guys are making this out to be the biggest deal in nba history when its clearly not even close--- the intent was not to harm--- late game frustration fouls usually end up looking alot worse than they are... as is the case here-


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> KoK I thought of all people, you would be the most vocal person against these suspensions. I mean, this series is tainted now. Suns had the series tied up, and had momentum. Spurs cant say they beat the best team if they win this series now.


Agreed I think the Suns r screwed


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well you guys can cry over spilled milk all ya want---


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> well you guys can cry over spilled milk all ya want---


And you can dance around the room after a tainted victory...if you get one


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i will...


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> but arent rules.... rules? they need to change the rule in the offseason, but you cant change them in the middle of a playoff series- that wouldnt be right-





> 2 Corinthians 3:6, "Who also hath made us able ministers of the new testament; *not of the letter, but of the spirit: for the letter killeth, but the spirit giveth life*."


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> well its only as bad as the media makes it.... some of you guys are making this out to be the biggest deal in nba history when its clearly not even close--- the intent was not to harm--- late game frustration fouls usually end up looking alot worse than they are... as is the case here-


its only as big as the media makes it??????????? come on that is bs... Lets take duncan out of the game and see if you say the same damn thing...


----------



## ICEE

Agree with Hitler suspension totally pointless and the duncan thing


----------



## hitler

Spurs may have won game 5, but that game shows the suns are the better team... two star players out and the spurs could barely muster a comeback to win. They were losing the entire game. Suns will win next two games. Amare will have a huge game. Say all the sh*t you want, the suns played great and if boris and amare were playing it would have been a blowout... Suns will win the series... 
Now that I have said all I want to on this game, lets let KOK get his "expert" analyzes on how the spurs were so much superior and what not.


----------



## Fargo

They were exhausted in the 4th quarter, and almost every media analyst that doesn't suck Stern's c*ck agrees that you don't hand out suspensions like this in a series which pretty much amounts to the NBA championship. Stern is a scumbag.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

you guys are still crying?.... not surprised---- I was very disapointed in last nights game- I am done trying to figure out pops subs in this series--- ive never seen a man consistently go 11 deep in such a big series?  with that being said it looked like SA (along with the refs) felt sorry for the Suns...? kind of looked like everyone wanted pho to win the game.... and then they ran out of gas.... its goin down friday nt- youll see the true silver and black show up- and pho is going down- good luck next season...


----------



## Devon Amazon

Cant really comment on this one as the game didnt air in the UK

Its do or die time


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> you guys are still crying?.... not surprised---- I was very disapointed in last nights game- I am done trying to figure out pops subs in this series--- ive never seen a man consistently go 11 deep in such a big series? with that being said it looked like SA (along with the refs) felt sorry for the Suns...? kind of looked like everyone wanted pho to win the game.... and then they ran out of gas.... its goin down friday nt- youll see the true silver and black show up- and pho is going down- good luck next season...


theres no way in hell the suns are going to let the spurs beat em in game 6. the suns have their number. this damn series seems to have some sh*t that always comes up to f*ck the sunss. Game one was nash getting hurt. then the suspension, if it wasnt for thoe things the suns would have been the one up in the series. SA is reeling and if the suns can pull out a win in SA then the series is over, sa wont win game 7. This game is it for the Spurs. their time is over, I am confident the suns will win. The suns have proven their defense is not a joke. 33 opoints in one half for the spurs... come on the suns will beat em.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

keep in mind that the spurs played their worst half of the SEASON statistically last night.... on the road... in the playoffs.... in the biggest game of the series(so far) and ended up winning--- cant say enough about that.... and it wasnt all PHO that resulted in sa only having 33 at half--- sa just wasnt making shots and like i said seemed out of it- their gonna bring their game fri night- and PLEASE stop it with the "what ifs"... we all know how far those get you in pro sports- or even life for that matter-


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> keep in mind that the spurs played their worst half of the SEASON statistically last night.... on the road... in the playoffs.... in the biggest game of the series(so far) and ended up winning--- cant say enough about that.... and it wasnt all PHO that resulted in sa only having 33 at half--- sa just wasnt making shots and like i said seemed out of it- their gonna bring their game fri night- and PLEASE stop it with the "what ifs"... we all know how far those get you in pro sports- or even life for that matter-


well SA may bring their game in game 6, but I see amare having a killer game coming off of suspension. The suns are going to win game 6, its going to be another game down to the last couple of minutes again. I am just showing how lucky SA has been and that their luck has run out. SA fate will be just like last playoffs, get beat in game 7.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

amare hasnt really had a monster game in this series... why now? his adrenaline/emotions will get the better of him and will result in fouls...early- and him riding the pine--- i can see that already happening- i see diaw having a big game before amare- amare is too dumb to be able to control his emotion- and maybe instead of pointing out how "lucky sa has been" you should point out how unlucky pho has been? everyone knows that championship teams need luck to be part of the equation somewhere along the line-


----------



## Fargo

Cavs blow it at home.







I guess having a 6th man who scores 3 points a game and a center who can't play defense and an offense that is slower than Detroit is really paying off. New Jersey scored 6 points in the 4th quarter and still won.


----------



## ICEE

Bulls v Pistons tonight I cant wait


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^tonights game is the first game in this series that i am actually interested in watching...


----------



## ICEE

good to here altho u were probably happy the Spurs won last night


----------



## KINGofKINGS

of course i was happy the spurs won last night! who wasnt?!!! lol


----------



## ICEE

I wasnt go Suns


----------



## Fargo

Most people hate the Spurs other than SA dwellers and a thin following in other places.

I see Detroit closing it out tonight.


----------



## ICEE

u maybe right Fargo Chicago is losing 67-58 3:00 left in 3rd


----------



## ICEE

end 3rd 74-69 Detroit leads its gonnna be great 4th


----------



## KINGofKINGS

sorry man... i just couldnt watch- was too bored with the game


----------



## Fargo

Seriously, Rasheed Wallace cries more than any other player in NBA histroy.


----------



## ICEE

Yup hes a cry baby and the Pistons win the series


----------



## Fargo

Detroit will sweep whoever wins the other series.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

its on tonight bball fans.... the "KLEENEX" Suns are goin down at the AT&T--- im only wondering tho.... will they start the Spurs- Jazz series right away on Sunday or do you think theyll take a slight break?---


----------



## Fargo

Spurs - that is, the team that instigated an incident and benefited from it







- will lose tonight. Game 7 on Sunday.


----------



## hitler

SUn win tonight and win it big.... Game 7 in phoenix


----------



## KINGofKINGS

it was nice knowing you hit--- after tonight you will be nowhere to be seen... actually after tonight they could probably close this thread, otherwise im gonna be typing to myself in here!...


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> it was nice knowing you hit--- after tonight you will be nowhere to be seen... actually after tonight they could probably close this thread, otherwise im gonna be typing to myself in here!...


You will be the one hiding from this thread, just like you did after game four.. I can take defeat... Although it wont happen tonight.... see ya in phoenix


----------



## ICEE

The Cavs v Detroit should be great


----------



## ICEE

Halftime San Antoinio leads Phoenix 53-51


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Halftime San Antoinio leads Phoenix 53-51


Phoenix better find a sollution to Duncan real soon.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> The Cavs v Detroit should be great a sweep.


There, I fixed it.
[/quote]

Haaha







who do u think will get swept>>??


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> The Cavs v Detroit should be great a sweep.


There, I fixed it.
[/quote]

Haaha :laugh: who do u think will get swept>>??
[/quote]

The Cavs are going to get their asses handed to them. They'll never be able to spread the floor and shoot the 3 against Detroit successfully like they did tonight. It will be the same story as last year: Key on Lebron and force the other guys to score, which they won't. 5 games at the most.


----------



## ICEE

^ I thought u would say the Pistons were going to sweep


----------



## Fargo

I'm really surprised that Phoenix couldn't hang with them last night. I guess they forgot that the rest of the country was counting on them to dispose of the hated Spurs so that the NBA finals could be entertaining. Oh well, I picked SA, but like Super Bowl 40 this series will forever have an asterisk added unto it. Would SA have taken the series? - very likely, but we'll never know for sure. Too bad both Duncan and Horey couldn't have sat for game 5.

Well, our only hope for an entertaining finals is if Utah pulls out a miracle. Please God, do not let the NBA finals be the most boring in history.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

so your saying youd rather watch the utah jazz than the spurs?.... crawl back into your hole dude--- close this thread down- the nba season is now basically over---


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> - the nba season is now basically over---


I agree, well my interest in it certainly is
Im sure a few hundred thousand NBA fans feel the same

Utah, San Antonio, the cavs and detroit.......









Those confrance finals are going to be tough to watch

The Suns have been a revalation these last few seasons and i hope they get the title they deserve in the next few years, they just cant beat this SA team

Iv enjoyed following this thread, NBA coverage is pretty poor over here in the UK so iv used this to follow most of the action

Start one up next year guys


----------



## KINGofKINGS

way to take it like a man devon... shows you have class- pho is a very scary team... they need to add a solid bench player or two--- in all honesty I thought pho was going to win that game last nt- i was pretty nervous, but sa was just to much in that third quarter.... they will be back for sure, just seems like they have had a string of badluck over the last few years in the playoffs- and we all know that good teams need luck on their side-


----------



## Devon Amazon

KINGofKINGS said:


> way to take it like a man devon... shows you have class- pho is a very scary team... they need to add a solid bench player or two--- in all honesty I thought pho was going to win that game last nt- i was pretty nervous, but sa was just to much in that third quarter.... they will be back for sure, just seems like they have had a string of badluck over the last few years in the playoffs- and we all know that good teams need luck on their side-


Im sure the suns have a high draft pick coming up due to the diaw/JJ trade last season

That will help them continue to improve, the fact nash is approching his mid 30s wont though


----------



## ICEE

Damn Phoenix lost oo well Go Jazz


----------



## KINGofKINGS

utah will put up a good fight, but cmon.... utah? what do they have that sa doesnt? game 1 tommorow will be interesting tho--- SA is going to need to protect home-court against Utah because the Jazz are very good on their home floor-


----------



## ICEE

^ They have youth and Sa doesnt


----------



## KINGofKINGS

that would be a negative.... epxerience has shown to be beneficial in the post season ask the spurs and then ask detroit--- youth is great for the regular season..... anything else you want to add?


----------



## ICEE

lol well Utahs youth has seemed to pay off in postseason but ur right Sa has experience


----------



## KINGofKINGS

thats because utah played the rockets and warriors...


----------



## ICEE

^ ya true whatever its gonna be great series cat wait till tommorow


----------



## hitler

last nite sucked... I didnt even get to watch the game but I knew from the first quarter that they were in trouble... The spurs played great last nite and well................... I guess I have to wait AGAIN one more year... I hope they dont tear the suns apart, I heard rumors already of marion getting traded for a player that can post up and get points... well I will still watch the playoffs although my interest in it is very low... Good luck KOK and it looks good for the spurs this year... Detroit is the only team that can give SA problems.... I am going for whoever wins the west finals.... Which is more then likely SA..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Hit- nice to see you here today... there were many times in that series where i really questioned if the spurs were more talented than the suns?? same with dallas and boy am I glad there out of it!!! this whole series was a tossup- just never knew what to expect... if i were the suns i wouldnt move marion- but maybe they need to? there are some big boys out there that arent happy where they are(j oneal, garnett)--- SA has their big 3--- pho only really had 2 at a time play well together wether it was shawn/nash... nash/amare it just seemed like they could never get marion/nash/amare to all play well togehter in the same game--- their mental focus wasnt what it needed to be either- but this series will help with that for sure--- if the suns keep their core together and add the right role players they will win a championship in the next few years- GRANTED they start to receive luck in the good form rather than the bad-


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> Hit- nice to see you here today... there were many times in that series where i really questioned if the spurs were more talented than the suns?? same with dallas and boy am I glad there out of it!!! this whole series was a tossup- just never knew what to expect... if i were the suns i wouldnt move marion- but maybe they need to? there are some big boys out there that arent happy where they are(j oneal, garnett)--- SA has their big 3--- pho only really had 2 at a time play well together wether it was shawn/nash... nash/amare it just seemed like they could never get marion/nash/amare to all play well togehter in the same game--- their mental focus wasnt what it needed to be either- but this series will help with that for sure--- if the suns keep their core together and add the right role players they will win a championship in the next few years- GRANTED they start to receive luck in the good form rather than the bad-


This series was nerve racking thats for sure.... before the playoffs started I was fearing the suns would have to play the spurs. that was the one team I was hoping we would be able to dodge... I am pretty sure the marion trade will happen... it is public knowledge that amare and marion fight with eachother all the time... both not wanting to share the spotlight... I know the suns were wanting to trade marion for garnett at the start of last off season... I dont know how I like the idea of garnett coming to the suns..

well I doubt the spurs will have much problems with utah... I give utah one game and that is it... maybe win game three or four... not much of a challege im sure... The jazz try to play like the suns and I know the spurs will slow the tempo and dominate on both sides... I think kirilenko will be a nonfactor...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah... what has happened to kirelinko!!! anyway, i agree the jazz will be a very tough challenge, but it will go 6 tops... you need to remember that the SPurs played a VERY physical series against den and then as we all know the battle with pho--- they are conditioned and ready while the jazz struggled with the rockets and then played streetball with the warriors--- this series COULD be a very low scoring one tho--- i can see games being in the 80's regularily-


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> so your saying youd rather watch the utah jazz than the spurs?.... crawl back into your hole dude--- close this thread down- the nba season is now basically over---


There you go again. Yes, the Jazz are more entertaining than the Spurs. They run, play the set, have good balance, have improved a lot since the playoffs began, are deep, and well-coached. The Spurs are definitely my pick to go all the way, but they're just not that fun to watch. Basically what broke the suns down last night was the inability to contain Duncan. Once they double-teamed, the Spurs spread the floor and made them pay from the perimeter. Highly effective but not all that interesting. In fact Phoenix should be kicking themselves that they can't contain the low post. That was their downfall. Also defense, which is great but not that entertaining.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> so your saying youd rather watch the utah jazz than the spurs?.... crawl back into your hole dude--- close this thread down- the nba season is now basically over---


There you go again. Yes, the Jazz are more entertaining than the Spurs. *They run, play the set, have good balance, have improved a lot since the playoffs began, are deep, and well-coached*. The Spurs are definitely my pick to go all the way, but they're just not that fun to watch. Basically what broke the suns down last night was the inability to contain Duncan. Once they double-teamed, the Spurs spread the floor and made them pay from the perimeter. Highly effective but not all that interesting. In fact Phoenix should be kicking themselves that they can't contain the low post. That was their downfall. Also defense, which is great but not that entertaining.
[/quote]

the spurs do all of the above and thensome.... face it you dont like the spurs because they WIN.... and you want to see someone else win? personal vendetta against some of the players? idk? how would you know utah is fun to watch? they are NEVER ON TV!!! lol, and pho lost because dunc yes, but dont discredit ginobili and parker.... they had a little to do with the outcome aswell-


----------



## Fargo

I got SA winning in 6. Boozer must stay out of foul trouble and pound the boards, they must have a fall guy to waste 6 fouls on Duncan, Williams and Fisher must play great defense and thread the paint, Okur must hit the 3, Parker must have an off day, Bowen must get in foul trouble, SA must play average, . . . . . . . . . .oh well, maybe it will only go 5.

All kidding aside, KOK how do you see SA matching up against Detroit this year. That'll be their heaviest competition. Detroit might even be able to beat them, although I think at guard they're out matched after Chauncy.


----------



## ICEE

good prediction Fargo but i got Utah wiining in 7 lol hopefully it comes true


----------



## ICEE

Damn the Spurs are looking Championship Caliber Duncan is so good almost halftime


----------



## Fargo

The problem with SA is you can't make any mistakes against them. Utah plays them even or better for 3 quarters but gets dominated in 2nd quarter - It's over. Phoenix made the same mistake in game 6 - getting blown out in the 3rd - it's over. And Jazz have no sollution to Duncan. Utah, to their credit, did not bend over in the 2nd half but played real tough - probably not enough to indicate a game 2 win but still they played respectably.


----------



## ICEE

I think SA will win all their home games but Utah will probably win at their house


----------



## hitler

I didnt get to watch the game but it looks like the jazz tried to put up a fight.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^no, it was all way to little way to late--- Fargo- you pose a good question when bringing up the matchup of sanantonio vs detroit... detroit will definetely pose a challenge for the spurs(as will the jazz) but i really dont see this detroit team being as good or better than the 05 team sa matched up with? its basically the same team - ben wallace--- and if i were a det fan id be wishing every night that they still had big ben to contain timmy--- im just stoked to see finley out there smiling- you can see the look in his eyes- he knows its coming....


----------



## Fargo

Utah is just too young and inexperienced and perhaps a player away. Very well coached though. I was very impressed with how they plkayed in the 2nd half. Detroit I believe will be SA's greatest challenge yet. They just have a large amount of quality players who play team ball. I wonder if San Antonio will try to push the tempo against them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

you think det will be a tougher challenge than pho was!?.... give me some of what youre smoking please...


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> you think det will be a tougher challenge than pho was!?.... give me some of what youre smoking please...


Detroit may very well have beaten Phoenix in the finals. San Antonio already proved you can frustrate that team with tenacious defense. Nash would have faced similar problems. I think you underestimate Detroit. Just because they're in the East takes nothing away from the fact that they're starting 5 and 6th man match up against any team in basketball. Strong, skilled, unselfish, and like SA, total fuckers. That is not a criticism - you have to be fuckers to win it all, that is, play with an edge. Detroit is the only team in the NBA capable of frustrating Duncan right now, who is annihilateing everyone he plays against. Webber and Rasheed are physical enough. Although I agree that Ben would have been better. Detroit is better on defense than Phoenix.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i am not underestimating det AT ALL! trust me... det is very tough, but lets face it... the only way to slow timmy down is to send doubles- cwebb is waaaay to slow to keep up and rasheed likes to hang out on the perimeter... i would say kurt thomas is a better low post defender than anyone det has? but yes det is tough- but are they as good as they were in 05 is the question? im not so sure on that one myself? theyre D was much better with big ben in the middle--- it will be a good series no matter how bored you guys are gonna be- im gonna enjoy-


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> you think det will be a tougher challenge than pho was!?.... give me some of what youre smoking please...


Detroit is way better then Phoenix Rasheed V Duncan will be good matchup iff it happens


----------



## KINGofKINGS

pho would have beat detroit easily--- i really wonder about you guys sometime... "Detroit is way better than phoenix"... LOL- what are you going by?


----------



## ICEE

Im going by my opinion and Phoenix might put up a good fight but in the end Detroits balance takes over


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well thanks to the spurs... were not gonna know- so whatever?


----------



## ICEE

Yup Spurs have great balance for their team 2


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> pho would have beat detroit easily--- i really wonder about you guys sometime... "Detroit is way better than phoenix"... LOL- what are you going by?


Well, the last time they palyed in Phoenix Detroit won 105-83. More championship experience definitely counts as well. Blue collar teams often neutralize fast-paced teams. I think Detroit vs SA will make a great series, all bias aside, since I hate both teams. I would say SA in 6 with the games being very close.


----------



## ICEE

Detroits finally winning 54-49 4:00 let in 3rd quARTER


----------



## ICEE

Damn great game 56-55 Detroits wiining end of 3rd quarter


----------



## ICEE

Detroit wins 79-76 whew what a nail biter


----------



## Fargo

same old BS. Cleveland in the 2nd half surrendered to the Pistons slow half-court set, spread the shooters, settled for contested perimeter shots, and the triple-teamed Lebron couldn't find the open man. I honestly think that Cleveland with a better coach could beat Detroit. Unbelievable, in the final seconds Lebron has one man on him - automatic basket - and he swings it out for a 3. Who the f*ck was the genius who thought that up? 6th man Eric Snow once again showed his true colors, scoring around 3 points off the bench. They drew all kinds of fouls in the 1st half and then abandoned what had been working for them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

BOOOOOOORING!


----------



## Fargo

I thought you said great defense wasn't boring. Does any team interest you other than the impeccable Spurs?


----------



## hitler

The East teams are boring... I havent watch very much east b-ball in the playoffs.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> I thought you said great defense wasn't boring. Does any team interest you other than the impeccable Spurs?


Haha did u c the halftime Charles said he was changing his pick and taking Utah to beat the Spurs


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> I thought you said great defense wasn't boring. Does any team interest you other than the impeccable Spurs?


Haha did u c the halftime Charles said he was changing his pick and taking Utah to beat the Spurs
[/quote]

Barkley hates the Spurs probably. Both Cleveland and Utah have to go through the process of becoming championship teams, which includes a conference title loss that often amounts to a bitch-slapping. I'll still root for both teams though. I just don't understand why Cleveland settles for Detroit's tempo. In the first half they pushed it until lame-ass Eric Snow came into the game and slowed things down. Only Miami and San Antonio can succeed at Detroit's tempo. They get flustered when you speed things up. In the 1st half Cleveland was drawing 3 or 4 defenders to one side. Thursday ought to be another close one.


----------



## RB 32

DETROIT AND SPURS IN NBA FINALS.


----------



## Fargo

They were saying that Webber and the Detroit bench were recruited to take on Miami. It might slow them down against the Spurs.


----------



## ICEE

TrailBlazers get first pic Sonics 2nd


----------



## hitler

The suns bad luck continues... Damn lottery gave it to em.. Atlanta got number three pick which knocks the suns pick back to 24th... DAMNIT


----------



## Fargo

Utah/San Antonio wasn't even a contest. Very boring.


----------



## Devon Amazon

hitler said:


> The suns bad luck continues... Damn lottery gave it to em.. Atlanta got number three pick which knocks the suns pick back to 24th... DAMNIT


Yeah i see a big trade in phoenix future..

I can see them letting marion go for garnett, im not sure if that is a good trade or not???


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> *I thought you said great defense wasn't boring*. Does any team interest you other than the impeccable Spurs?


Haha did u c the halftime Charles said he was changing his pick and taking Utah to beat the Spurs
[/quote]

*Barkley hates the Spurs probably. * Both Cleveland and Utah have to go through the process of becoming championship teams, which includes a conference title loss that often amounts to a bitch-slapping. I'll still root for both teams though. I just don't understand why Cleveland settles for Detroit's tempo. In the first half they pushed it until lame-ass Eric Snow came into the game and slowed things down. Only Miami and San Antonio can succeed at Detroit's tempo. They get flustered when you speed things up. In the 1st half Cleveland was drawing 3 or 4 defenders to one side. Thursday ought to be another close one.
[/quote]

Brakley loves the Spurs...... and Defense IS fun to watch ...... but thats when theres also some fluidity on offense--- like the Spurs- there offense is a beautiful thing, no selfishness... spread the floor... you got the best low post player on the block and one of the greatest collections of 3-point shooters assembeled--- cmon eastern conference finals and the games are barely getting out of the 70's? i didnt know clevelands D was that good? cmon Detroit- and yes there are other teams that I enjoy watching but I tell ya what- neither cle or det is on that list.... they are boring and I highly doubt I will watch a full game in that series-


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> *I thought you said great defense wasn't boring*. Does any team interest you other than the impeccable Spurs?


Haha did u c the halftime Charles said he was changing his pick and taking Utah to beat the Spurs
[/quote]

*Barkley hates the Spurs probably. * Both Cleveland and Utah have to go through the process of becoming championship teams, which includes a conference title loss that often amounts to a bitch-slapping. I'll still root for both teams though. I just don't understand why Cleveland settles for Detroit's tempo. In the first half they pushed it until lame-ass Eric Snow came into the game and slowed things down. Only Miami and San Antonio can succeed at Detroit's tempo. They get flustered when you speed things up. In the 1st half Cleveland was drawing 3 or 4 defenders to one side. Thursday ought to be another close one.
[/quote]

Brakley loves the Spurs...... and Defense IS fun to watch ...... but thats when theres also some fluidity on offense--- like the Spurs- there offense is a beautiful thing, no selfishness... spread the floor... you got the best low post player on the block and one of the greatest collections of 3-point shooters assembeled--- cmon eastern conference finals and the games are barely getting out of the 70's? i didnt know clevelands D was that good? cmon Detroit- and yes there are other teams that I enjoy watching but I tell ya what- neither cle or det is on that list.... they are boring and I highly doubt I will watch a full game in that series-
[/quote]

Actually Mike Brown was an assisstant coach for the SPurs, so he probably learned his defensive system there. Unfortunately he never learned how to run an offense. The difference again and again for Cleveland is lack of a potent 6th man and lack of a fluid offensive system like San Antonio has. Eric Snow, the worst 6th man in the history of the NBA, averages 3 points a game. 10-15 pts per game gets them at least in to the mid 80's-upper 90's on a bad night. With a real 6th man they would have won game 1. I actually think now that Detroit will make some adjustments and embarass cleveland in game 2. 5 games tops.


----------



## ICEE

Well it doesnt look like Charles is correct unless a miracle happens


----------



## hitler

Utah has no chance.....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i think utah will take game 3... sa should get game 4--- i dont see the jazz winning in sa, i mean they havent in their last 18 attempts so odds arent really in their favor-lol

and coutl,,, i dont know when barkley predicted utah to win game 2? but he has predicted the spurs to win the finals since day 1... actually he picks them every year as of late-


----------



## ICEE

Hopefully Detroit can win tonight although I think Lebron will do sweet becuz of his poor performance in Game 1


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Hopefully Detroit can win tonight although I think Lebron will do sweet becuz of his poor performance in Game 1


You don't have to hope. Cleveland does not have the scorers to beat Detroit. How many games are you going to let another team laugh at you because all they have to do is key on your one star to win. Apparently the Cavs enjoy the humiliation. It's frustrating as a fan when you see other teams being proactive the following year and your team stays the same. If Cleveland had faced Miami in the 1st round they would have been ousted already.


----------



## ICEE

LOL i meant tommorow


----------



## KINGofKINGS

has anyone noticed(besides myself) how ON my predictions have been from day 1 in this postseason?


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> has anyone noticed(besides myself) how ON my predictions have been from day 1 in this postseason?


Except you thought Dallas would still beat Golden State after game 1 - best of 7 and all that - when I declared that they were done after game 1. My most humiliating prediction was Chicago over Detroit.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yup^ I DID beleive dallas would come back in that series... just think tho if they would have we would be going to a game 3 in SA this Saturday--- Im pretty sure id rather be playing Utah-- haha--


----------



## KINGofKINGS

just checkin in with my spurs page and i notice his link to a vid.... Amare







.... someday the kid might learn... between his comments in the series and this I really question his maturity-


----------



## Fargo

I was wishing for a Dallas/SA rematch this year until I realized how much better SA had gotten and how cold Dallas had turned come the playoffs. I hate to say it, but SA probably would have destroyed them. Hopefully Dallas can get some low post talent for next year and make it more interesting in the West.


----------



## ICEE

Detroits Losing 52-46 6:30 left in 3rd


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^without question the worst Eastern Conference Finals I can remember... and just WHY are we calling Lebron "king"?


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^without question the worst Eastern Conference Finals I can remember... and just WHY are we calling Lebron "king"?


Don't blame Lebron for having a shitty coach and mediocre players around him. Cleveland's coaching is so bad they should be up 2-0 yet they're down 2-0. At 22 years old there's few players better than Lebron - get real. Yet there was never any doubt in my mind that Cleveland would find some way to choke in that game. At least I won money from misguided Cleveland fans who bet with their emotion. Can you imagine a San Antonio player getting double and triple teamed and not being able to find the guy cutting down the lane. It just doesn't happen. I said after the Jersey series that Cleveland's spreading the floor for 3's would never work against Detroit. Yet they keep trying it - dummies!

I'll concede one thing to you though. Detroit will get destroyed by San Antonio if they have this much trouble against the Cavs.


----------



## ICEE

Pistons 2-0


----------



## Fargo

Taking nothing away from how bad Cleveland was in the 2nd half, how much money does Detroit pay the officials?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> ^without question the worst Eastern Conference Finals I can remember... and just WHY are we calling Lebron "king"?


Don't blame Lebron for having a shitty coach and mediocre players around him. Cleveland's coaching is so bad they should be up 2-0 yet they're down 2-0. At 22 years old there's few players better than Lebron - get real. Yet there was never any doubt in my mind that Cleveland would find some way to choke in that game. At least I won money from misguided Cleveland fans who bet with their emotion. Can you imagine a San Antonio player getting double and triple teamed and not being able to find the guy cutting down the lane. It just doesn't happen. I said after the Jersey series that Cleveland's spreading the floor for 3's would never work against Detroit. Yet they keep trying it - dummies!

I'll concede one thing to you though. Detroit will get destroyed by San Antonio if they have this much trouble against the Cavs.
[/quote]

LOOOOOOOL! What are you talking about? Cle SHOULD be up 2-0 in this series--- the first game lebron should have shot, the second game he should have passed--- he does NOT make good desicions down the stretch--- I like lebron and feel he is very talented, but back off the nickname "KING" because it doesnt fit- .... and fyi timmy does get double and triple teamed but he finds his teammates--- its pick your poisin with him and lately it seems teams are gaurding him up man to man... i wouldnt leave the spurs shooters open either tho-


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^without question the worst Eastern Conference Finals I can remember... and just WHY are we calling Lebron "king"?


Don't blame Lebron for having a shitty coach and mediocre players around him. Cleveland's coaching is so bad they should be up 2-0 yet they're down 2-0. At 22 years old there's few players better than Lebron - get real. Yet there was never any doubt in my mind that Cleveland would find some way to choke in that game. At least I won money from misguided Cleveland fans who bet with their emotion. Can you imagine a San Antonio player getting double and triple teamed and not being able to find the guy cutting down the lane. It just doesn't happen. I said after the Jersey series that Cleveland's spreading the floor for 3's would never work against Detroit. Yet they keep trying it - dummies!

I'll concede one thing to you though. Detroit will get destroyed by San Antonio if they have this much trouble against the Cavs.
[/quote]

LOOOOOOOL! What are you talking about? Cle SHOULD be up 2-0 in this series--- the first game lebron should have shot, the second game he should have passed--- he does NOT make good desicions down the stretch--- I like lebron and feel he is very talented, but back off the nickname "KING" because it doesnt fit- .... and fyi timmy does get double and triple teamed but he finds his teammates--- its pick your poisin with him and lately it seems teams are gaurding him up man to man... i wouldnt leave the spurs shooters open either tho-
[/quote]

The press and the viewers are never satisfied. Lebron had to take the shot. Can you imagine what it would be like if he had dished two nights in a row so that one of his teammates could hoist up another brick? Then you'd be telling me that he should have gone to the basket. You guys and the The press are never satisfied with what ever decision a player makes. Dude, at 22 most players are rookies, and young stars never look quite as good against the best deefensive teams.

And if Lebron had the teammates Duncan had he'd have double-diguit assists and then more points every game. His teammates are average at best. He found Gooden right under the basket and the dude bobbled the ball. It happens all the time. He dished to Sasha for the wide open jumper and the dude travelled. And Duncan has been in the league how many more years than Lebron with how many better players around him?

But everyone's missing the point. Cleveland was doing what they should in the first half. And then in the 2nd half they stand around and suck, settling for Detroit's tempo. That's either the coach's offensive system or the players' inability to sustain 4 quarters. To blame Lebron because the team missed in the final sequence takes away from the fact it never should have come down to that. Go after the 22 year old in his first trip to the conference finals when all his teammates are older and often suck.

Also, It was obvious that Detroit was hacking away in the 2nd half and the officials for the most part ignored it. The final shot - too borderline - but then again Rasheed's push off for the winning basket was a joke. Detroit has longed sucked the officials' cocks.


----------



## Fargo

To put it another way:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Age9...o&type=lgns



> But James wasn't smiling when he said it because deep down he has to know who really is to blame for Cleveland coming oh so close only to fly back across Lake Erie down 0-2.
> 
> Let's start with three Cavaliers starters named *Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Larry Hughes. Thursday in the critical second half they combined to score a grand total of zero points.*
> 
> Hughes, for his part, even missed an 8-footer with 3.8 seconds left. It was a ridiculously good look because half the Pistons team photo had collapsed, of course, on James. It was fairly similar - only closer - to the miss Donyell Marshall had on the wide-open Game 1 would-be winner.
> 
> Then there is Sasha Pavlovic, who on the Cavs' penultimate possession - 32.2 seconds left, Cleveland clinging to a one-point lead - was the recipient of a James drive and dish. Pavlovic was all alone for a simple jumper that could have all but iced the game, only to seemingly panic his way into a bizarre, awkward travel. . . . . Which means in the lonely moments of the game James either can pass to gagging teammates or try to shoot through contact and a double- or triple-team. Either way, he's just hoping for the best.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

stop mentioning his age--- hes been in the league 4-5 years now? he doesnt look like he is 22... he doesnt play like he is 22-- its not his first trip to the post season, or even his second- how long are we going to use his age as an excuse? and isnt it funny how easy it is to blame the officials after your team loses(see pho vs sa series)? that gets pretty repetitive and old... and gets you nowhere- NOW AGAIN I like lebron and often use him in 2k7 when playing 21.... ALL I was trying to say is he should not be named KING JAMES---


----------



## Fargo

What the hell's in a name anyway? And you're the one that mentioned his decision making when the reason they lost is because the rest of the players played like sh*t in the 2nd half.

ANd if you read my posts I'm not blaming the officials for the loss, I'm merely observing that Detroit sucks their cocks.


----------



## ICEE

^ Well I cant wait to c what happens Cleveland I didnt think the refs were that bad


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> What the hell's in a name anyway? And you're the one that mentioned his decision making when the reason they lost is because the rest of the players played like sh*t in the 2nd half.
> 
> ANd if you read my posts I'm not blaming the officials for the loss, I'm merely observing that Detroit sucks their cocks.


lol... you seem a bit frustrated?


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> What the hell's in a name anyway? And you're the one that mentioned his decision making when the reason they lost is because the rest of the players played like sh*t in the 2nd half.
> 
> ANd if you read my posts I'm not blaming the officials for the loss, I'm merely observing that Detroit sucks their cocks.


lol... you seem a bit frustrated?
[/quote]

Actually I'm not. I won money on the first 2 games, betting against the split. I was actually rooting for the Raptos in the East.


----------



## Fargo

Hmm, . . . .Lebron got 30 points 9 rebounds, and 9 assissts - with mediocre teammates - in a must win game against probably the league's 2nd best defensive team. too bad he doesn't get a free guest pass to the foul line like Dirk and Duane Wade did last year; that would boost his numbers even more. What's all the hype? On a team with quality players he'd only triple double most every night. BFD.

I was wondering if this forum was disabled after the Spurs lost on Saturday.


----------



## ICEE

Anyone think Utahs gonna win tonight I do Deron Williams needs to drive to the hole again


----------



## Fargo

It's a tall order beating SA twice in a row. So far the game's going just like the last one but Utah has foul trouble across the board. I'm rooting for them but I just think SA is too good. Williams is quickly becoming one of the top point guards in the league. i would think Pistons will win tommorrow night.


----------



## ICEE

^ I think Utah will win cuz home crowd but anyway it gets old when Charles talks about Deron so much but yes hes very good


----------



## Fargo

I'm getting sick of hearing Van Gundy's comments. He's terrible.


----------



## ICEE

Im sick looking at the game a terrible 2nd for Jazz 50-42 San Antonio Halftime


----------



## ICEE

Wow what a great 3rd quarter for the Jazz their only down by 1 point 63-62 cant wait till 4th starts


----------



## RB 32

it's over they can't come back spurs won..

will see them spurs vs detroit in finals..


----------



## ICEE

^ Yes the Spurs won Game 4 but they still have to win 1 more but I dont c it being any problem although The pistons in the Cavs might go a couple more games


----------



## hitler

I would put money that after the season is over the league puts a flop rule in effect....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^and they will.... the refs are even calling fewer of them in this post season--- sometimes you have to call something however--- tough game to officiate last night--- i dont know if utah was tired or frustrated... maybe both but they literally fouled the spurs on every play- Ginobili is a warrior-


----------



## Fargo

I'm trying to figure out why Sloan didn't call a timeout sooner when he saw the game slipping away; that game was the season. And yes they were tired out. Couldn't keep up the intensity of game 3.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

it was interesting watching BOTH giricek and fisher trying to rattle manu--- and then fish is actually the one losing his cool... priceless---


----------



## hitler

this series is over... utah cant win in SA... SA is good at frustrating a team and causing mistakes..SA needs to take care of Utah so they can be rested for their series with Detroit...


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> it was interesting watching BOTH giricek and fisher trying to rattle manu--- and then fish is actually the one losing his cool... priceless---


For someone who's been there before, Fisher did a great job of self-destructing his team last night.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^its just a matter of him realizing he isnt on a team with shaq and kobe anymore= no more rings


----------



## Fargo

I actually think if Utah traded a bit of size for quickness, got a free agent, and was smart in the draft they might be looking for a ring in the next few years. They have definitely 4-5 quality players to build around. Does anyone think Cleveland has even a chance tonight?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^ your right about that- I caught myself more than a couple times last night noticing how tough utah could be if they made a few slight changes on their team... easier said than done of course, but they are better than I was giving them credit---

of course cle has a chance 2nt? where did that come from? they are on their home floor and coming off a win..... why wouldnt they have a chance--- the better question should be do you think there is a chance either team will hit the century mark in the game or even series-


----------



## Fargo

Personally I think Detroit will do the same thing SA did last night. It took too much out of Cleveland to win game 3. They'll be worn down. I actually think either Phoenix or Utah could have beaten Detroit. After watching all these playoff games, I'd have to say Popavich is the best coach in the NBA. He sees one thing he doesn't like and he corrects it immediately. he's got every one of these guys playing like all-stars.


----------



## ICEE

I think Cleveland will win tonight but they wont win at the palace


----------



## RB 32

I think detroit will win tonight...if not there is no way Cleveland will ever win at the palace.


----------



## ICEE

Start of 3rd Clevelands winning 50-43


----------



## ICEE

Wow looks like the 4th quarter gonna be great Detroit leads 67-65 end 3rd


----------



## RB 32

Detroit won.


----------



## RB 32

stupid fuc cking calls.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Detroit won.


U were wrong Cleveland won 91-87 series 2-2 but going back to palace


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Detroit won.


U were wrong Cleveland won 91-87 series 2-2 but going back to palace








[/quote]
DAMN SET-UP!


----------



## ICEE

^ lol Well Lebron played good in clutch and so did Gooden maybe the Cavs should play Gibson more he did great but I cant wait to c what happens at the Palace


----------



## RB 32

Stupid calls this game...but cleveland will never win at the palace.


----------



## Fargo

RB 32 said:


> stupid fuc cking calls.


I'm sick of the calls being so home-team oriented but Detroit will have it their way on Thursday. I'm wondering if refs ever called it any different years ago. I have to give Cleveland credit for evening it up. Lebron again with 11 assists on a team with mediocre offense. Really Cleveland, if they hadn't choked in every 3rd quarter, would probably be winning 3-1. Even Barkley assumed as much. I still think the cavs will choke though.


----------



## ICEE

^ Ya their 3rd quarters r terrible but I think Detroit will have no problem at home


----------



## hitler

Detroit will win the next two games...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I havent been impressed with detroits play--- they are making the cavs look better than they are imo... I see the Spurs beating detroit in 5 most likely- altho I would rather see it go 6 so we can celebrate on our home floor-


----------



## Fargo

The Cavs have better than average defense and average offense; Detroit has average offense right now and better than average defense. That's why each game has been so close. Home court should decide this one.


----------



## ICEE

exactly what I think Fargo


----------



## ICEE

I think the Spurs will wrap it up tonight


----------



## Fargo

guaranteed.


----------



## ICEE

SA is in the Finals theirs no way they can lose now we just have to wait and c who win Pistons or Cavs


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> SA is in the Finals theirs no way they can lose now we just have to wait and c who win  whose ass they're going to kick, Pistons or Cavs


----------



## RB 32

SPURS VS PISTONS IN NBA FINALS!

GUARANTEED!


----------



## Fargo

I liked Rasheed throwing his sweaty jersey in the dude's face last night.


----------



## RB 32

SPURS WILL WIN THIS YEAR!

SPURS ARE 2007 NBA CHAMPIONS!


----------



## hitler

I said in the beginning that whoever won the suns-spurs series would win the championship... although detroit is still a decent team to try and beat..


----------



## RB 32

hitler said:


> I said in the beginning that whoever won the suns-spurs series would win the championship... although detroit is still a decent team to try and beat..


Me too.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

congrats to my spurs.... in all honesty you could throw lebron on detroits team and sa would still beat them-


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> .. in all honesty you could throw lebron on detroits team and sa would still beat them-


I'm not sure what you're trying to say here. I actually think if you put Lebron on Detroit the series could go 6 or 7. How many games for SA to win if Lebron's on Detroit? I see it going 5 without Lebron.


----------



## Lowporkwa

So quick to forget that the cavs SWEPT the spurs this year.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

LOL^ WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPIE!


----------



## Fargo

Lowporkwa said:


> So quick to forget that the cavs SWEPT the spurs this year.


Actually that is pretty amusing. Of course the playoffs are where it counts, but if Cleveland is so bad, how could the Spurs lose to them twice? Oh I know, the coach was using those as throw away games to test new strategies. That must be what it is.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

oh boy, now im gonna have to root for the cavs just so i can watch the spurs sweep them--- cleveland doesnt even belong on the same floor as the spurs-


----------



## Lowporkwa

From wisconsin and cheering for the spurs huh? must be hard to be a frontrunner. i bet you are either a patriot or colts fan too, lovin them florida gators while youre at it?


----------



## Fargo

I can't wait to hear KOK the Colts fan. Just how you wanted the Super Bowl to turn out, huh?







I'll let you explain.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah..... been watching the spurs since the early 90s.... going on 16+ years- judging by your posts, probably longer than you have been alive--- get lost-

lol... no sh*t farg--- 2nd place isnt all that bad tho--- haha, the Bears will be back next year but that is no longer here nor there...... GO SPURS GO!


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> congrats to my spurs.... in all honesty you could throw lebron on detroits team and sa would still beat them-


Ur a cocky little fuker im gonna laugh my A$S off when Detroit beats SA


----------



## Lowporkwa

ok so you only liked the spurs since they got david robinson, and the bears since they got good. Thanks for proving my point! it must be awsome never having to cheer for a bad team, i mean heck, if they spurs or bears get bad you can always change and start liking a new team!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

WOW! yeah bud the bears have been good now for what 2 years!!!? i really proved your point there--- 2 winning seasons out of 16-17---maybe you should just stop typing? and sure i was 8 or 9 when i started watching bball and the spurs had a young dave robinson that caught my attention- but there again i watched nearly 10 straight years of playoff defeat/disappointment and heavy criticism before i got to see a championship--- now why am i even explaining this to you? your cle team has littl;e chance against the pistons and would have NO chance against the spurs



coutl said:


> congrats to my spurs.... in all honesty you could throw lebron on detroits team and sa would still beat them-


Ur a cocky little fuker im gonna laugh my A$S off when Detroit beats SA
[/quote]

cocky and confident are different- you wont be laughing.... i will.... on a sidenote have you ever made a post of over 1 line?


----------



## ICEE

^Detroit is going to beat the Spurs


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ok... whatever you say


----------



## Lowporkwa

KOK you have to be absolutely out of your mind. No chance against the pistons? If we had a legit coach, or didnt choke the first two games we would have just swept detroit. At no point did the pistons ever pull away or get any sort of lead in any of the series. Detroits biggest lead in all the games so far has been 5 points. Game 1 - If marshall would've made that shot at the end, we win. Game 2 - If the obvious foul wouldve been called, or if larry or andy make the put back, we win. Game 3 and Game 4 would have been blowout wins for the cavs if they didnt absolutely blow in the third quarter. LeBron is taking over the game now, and unless detroit wins tonight in detroit, i don't see them beating the cavs.

Anyways, i'd much rather be a cavs fan right now, because even if they dont win they have the brightest future in the NBA. The spurs are OLD those old farts are only going to be good for a few more years you better hope they reload.

SWEEPING THE SPURS, POSTERIZING DUNCAN this year, i'm fairly certain the Cavs have a great chance. I'd much rather be the underdog anyday.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I see 5 "ifs" in your paragraph--- losing teams always play the "if" card---- if you want to play that game lets look ati it this way... IF in 2004 Dfisher doesnt hit the shot against the spurs with .4 on the clock and IF manu doesnt foul dirk last year with 20 seconds left to give him the and 1 the Spurs are their way to their 5th title in a row... that easy- you should get my point however- "IF" and pro sports dont go hand in hand- stop trying--- you dont sound like a very educated fan at all? yes, i am biased towards SA, but I am as straight as it comes when discussing every other team in the league--- "cleveland has the brightest future in the nba".... that is just not true my friend- not even close- outside of bron they have noone- they are overachieving this year! look who they beat... the fuckin wizards without gilbert and caron(worst team in the league) and then the nets who are nothing special--- you can say im out of my mind, on drugs, etc... most have in this thread BUT ive been on with my predictions so... must be some good drugs-


----------



## Lowporkwa

dont hate on the cavs for getting the lucky draw through the playoffs.






dont cry when you watch that. cavs 2-0 against spurs this year. If the cavs get by detroit i'd worry. James will absolutely not allow his team to lose.

And if you dont believe the cavs have anyone besides james, you just proved that you never even watch the cavs, so any point you make after this is moot.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i was watching that game... it was the 2nd game of the season- not the first time timmy has been dunked on and surely wont be the last... your telling me i should worry "IF" the cavs get passed det huh? well im not worried about either team... its just a matter of time before timmy and the spurs get their 4th title--- so who else do the cavs have then cause im stumped?...


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> KOK you have to be absolutely out of your mind. No chance against the pistons? If we had a legit coach, or didnt choke the first two games we would have just swept detroit. . . . . . .Anyways, i'd much rather be a cavs fan right now, because even if they dont win they have the brightest future in the NBA.


I've been against Mike Brown for months now, and the list is long, but I won't go there for the moment other than to say he should have been playing Shannon Brown off the bench so that he would have been ready for the playoffs. And he had to be begged to play Paplovich. STUPIDO!

The future of that team are Lebron, Paplovich, Gibson, Verishau, and Shannon Brown, whom Brown refused to play. You could definitely build a team around those guys but you would need to release some absurd salaries - Z and Hughes - and pick up a point guard and small forward either through draft or free agency. I just don't know if the Cavs are smart enough to do it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

do the cavs have a future... of course! is it the brightest? not even close- Utah would kick them for starters-


----------



## Fargo

With Sloan as coach I'd have to agree with that.


----------



## ICEE

Id have to agree 2


----------



## Fargo

One more hour, Niggaazz!


----------



## RB 32

Get ready for Detroit to crush the cavs.

You guys ready?


----------



## Fargo

I'm waiting.


----------



## RB 32

No a chance for cavs tonight.


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland looks terrible. Stand around, slow pace, let everyone know what you're about to do. What is the coach thinking? Detroit has to be laughing at the Cavs right about now.


----------



## Fargo

Now it's turning into a good game. Probably will be real close like all the others.


----------



## ICEE

Halftime 52-51 Detroits wining


----------



## RB 32

You know if a miracle were to happen and cavs won this series..it would be a sweep in the finals for the spurs..

Spurs would eat cavs alive.


----------



## Fargo

RB 32 said:


> You know if a miracle were to happen and cavs won this series..it would be a sweep in the finals for the spurs..
> 
> Spurs would eat cavs alive.


Wait, I thought the Pistons were going to eat the Cavs alive. One at a time.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> You know if a miracle were to happen and cavs won this series..it would be a sweep in the finals for the spurs..
> 
> Spurs would eat cavs alive.


Everyone is giving the Spurs to much credit the Cavs could win at home against the Spurs just like they did against the Pistons


----------



## RB 32

61-53


----------



## Fargo

It's all tied up, so why is Rasheed on the bench? Cleveland got a real bone with the McDice ejection. Kind of severe but a clothesline to the neck really is not called for.


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> It's all tied up, so why is Rasheed on the bench? Cleveland got a real bone with the McDice ejection. Kind of severe but a clothesline to the neck really is not called for.


Should of never got ejected..bad call.


----------



## RB 32

Time to finish them off.


----------



## RB 32

Chauncey Billups


----------



## Fargo

Well, if anyone doesn't think at this point with the score tied in overtime that these teams are pretty evenly matched, I don't know what to say.


----------



## Fargo

I wonder what KOK thinks of Lebron now.


----------



## RB 32

alot of bad calls this game.


----------



## Fargo

On both sides, so the better team will win.


----------



## RB 32

Here we go 2nd overtime.


----------



## Fargo

We might be looking at triple overtime.


----------



## Fargo

Lebron rules.


----------



## Lowporkwa

oh. my. god. oh. my. god.

that was one of the best games i have ever seen EVER. lebron was absolutely AMAZING. AMAZING. This game will go down in history as one of the best individual playoff performances EVER. Detroit played so good, Cleveland played so good INSTANT classic.

All i want to know now is does anyone doubt lebron anymore?

absolutely speechless. goodnight everyone


----------



## ICEE

WOw Lebron just simply was amzing he scored their last 25 points







... well I hope the Pistons can win at Cleveland


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> alot of bad calls this game.


x2 I was looking back and Mcydess shouldnt have got ejected ahh that makes me mad refs suck these dayz


----------



## hitler

lebron is great but what keeps him from being in the same catagorie as jordan, bryant is that he doesnt play like this every game... granted no one can play great always but he doesnt play great as much as I think he should to be compared to jordan... this performance was great but no where near the same as jordan... although I doubt anyone ever will for a long time be as good as jordan... maybe bryant if he was more of a team player...


----------



## ICEE

^ Lebron is a different type of player then Jordan so... I dont think he should be compared to him all I know is he had the best playoff game of his career


----------



## KINGofKINGS

coutl said:


> I wonder what KOK thinks of Lebron now.


i SAID i like lebron and have major respect for him.... like watching him.... but hes not "THE KING" until he gets a ring or 2 under his belt- and its NOT going to be this year, altho I am now rooting for the cavs to get this thing done-


----------



## Devon Amazon

You cant judge a player on how many championship rings they have, championships are about the team not the individual

How many titles does luc longley have?

3....does that mean he is a great player, no

How many titles would tim duncan have if he was drafted by the grizzleys?
or the hawks
or the clippers

He has titles because he was the final piece to a team that was already building a championship winning squad


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> I wonder what KOK thinks of Lebron now.


i SAID i like lebron and have major respect for him.... like watching him.... but hes not "THE KING" until he gets a ring or 2 under his belt- and its NOT going to be this year, altho I am now rooting for the cavs to get this thing done-
[/quote]

I cant wait till they lose


----------



## Lowporkwa

if you go by KOK's standards for how good a player is...i guess robert horry must be hands down the best player in the nba! 9 championship rings or something like that? Heck hes better than MJ


----------



## ICEE

^ He has 6


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lowporkwa said:


> I wonder what KOK thinks of Lebron now.


i SAID i like lebron and have major respect for him.... like watching him.... but hes not "THE KING" until he gets a ring or 2 under his belt- and its NOT going to be this year, altho I am now rooting for the cavs to get this thing done-
[/quote]

I cant wait till they lose








[/quote]

i hope your patient.... its gonna be awhile-


----------



## ICEE

If Detroit loses he will have 7 if they win he wont


----------



## KINGofKINGS

so in other words your gauranteeing a victory over the spurs "IF" they can beat the cavs.... let me ask you- how in the hell are the pistons gonna beat the best team the nba has seen in awhile if they cant even get by a mediocre eastern conference team? the pistons were better in 05 when the spurs took them down.... and the spurs are better this time around- either team will put up a fight but its just not gonna happen-


----------



## ICEE

U probably







to the Spurs cuz all u say is how their the best ever


----------



## KINGofKINGS

uuuuuuuuuum? takin the "jerk off" stab eh? how original! actually theres just no better feeling than being the best- what can i say?


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> uuuuuuuuuum? takin the "jerk off" stab eh? how original! actually theres just no better feeling than being the best- what can i say?


U wont know what to say win the Spurs lose in the Finals


----------



## KINGofKINGS

....exactly....

ok, so now you edit your post---- look im not AT ALL worried about the Pistons... theyre just not playing that well and SA is playing their best ball of the year- could go 6 but im thinkin 5


----------



## ICEE

I dont even know if Detroits gonna win the series


----------



## KINGofKINGS

if all your gonna do is give me your 1 line on how det will beat sa lets just wait on that and make sure they get past lebron.... i mean cleveland first- im wasting my time here-


----------



## ICEE

Lol i just said above ur post I didnt know if they were gonna win


----------



## Lowporkwa

Daniel Gibson - Point gaurd of the future. Watch game 3 and game 4, and how bad the team is when hes not on the court.

Sasha Pavlovic - Inconsistent now, but shows flashes of greatness.

Anderson Varejao - Leads the league in offensive fouls called. GREAT rebounder, GREAT energy player. Going to get a ton of money as a restricted free agent this summer. Hopefully the cavs keep him.

Drew Gooden - Clutch outside shooter, great rebounder, still young.

Shannon Brown - nearly as athletic as lebron, co-MVP with him in highschool mcdonalds all-star game. Going to need a lot of time though.

WHats holding the cavs back is the coach who lacks any offensive mind at all. He's created a great defense in cleveland, but as the announcers have named it his 'random' offense leaves much to be desired. The spurs obviously have the one of if not the best coach in the NBA, which leads to their advantage by WIDE margins. Im not by any means saying the cavs are better, or that they will beat the spurs, or even finish off detroit. But after last nights performance by lebron, other teams are going to fear playing the cavs.

I'm pretty sure cavs-spurs is a pretty good matchup if you look at it anyways. Tony parker will cause a LOT of problems, as the cavs have shown trouble stopping small quick penetrating gaurds. Cavs only real edge i see is lebron. But still, thats one edge im loving having.

Hopefully the cavs get by detroit, a Cleveland sports teams in a championship series has not happened in a looooooooooooooooong time. The whole state is already going absolutely INSANE about the cavs, and its only going to get more insane if we get to the finals









cant wait to see it, and hopefully we all do! The NBA needs a star like lebron in the finals.


----------



## ICEE

Daniel Gibson was so good in Game 4 hes their future PG


----------



## KINGofKINGS

coutl said:


> Lol i just said above ur post I didnt know if they were gonna win


sooooooo.... remind me again how the pistons are going to beat the spurs if they cant handle cle?


----------



## ICEE

Becuz Rasheed can play some defense on Tim D


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lowporkwa said:


> Becuz Rasheed can play some defense on Tim D


lol... oh boy- sheed doesnt stand a chance on timmy--- only shot they had was with big ben- hes gone-- sheed will get in foul trouble early and often


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> Daniel Gibson - Point gaurd of the future. Watch game 3 and game 4, and how bad the team is when hes not on the court.
> 
> Sasha Pavlovic - Inconsistent now, but shows flashes of greatness.
> 
> Anderson Varejao - Leads the league in offensive fouls called. GREAT rebounder, GREAT energy player. Going to get a ton of money as a restricted free agent this summer. Hopefully the cavs keep him.
> 
> Drew Gooden - Clutch outside shooter, great rebounder, still young.
> 
> Shannon Brown - nearly as athletic as lebron, co-MVP with him in highschool mcdonalds all-star game. Going to need a lot of time though.
> 
> WHats holding the cavs back is the coach who lacks any offensive mind at all. He's created a great defense in cleveland, but as the announcers have named it his 'random' offense leaves much to be desired. The spurs obviously have the one of if not the best coach in the NBA, which leads to their advantage by WIDE margins. Im not by any means saying the cavs are better, or that they will beat the spurs, or even finish off detroit. But after last nights performance by lebron, other teams are going to fear playing the cavs.
> 
> I'm pretty sure cavs-spurs is a pretty good matchup if you look at it anyways. Tony parker will cause a LOT of problems, as the cavs have shown trouble stopping small quick penetrating gaurds. Cavs only real edge i see is lebron. But still, thats one edge im loving having.
> 
> Hopefully the cavs get by detroit, a Cleveland sports teams in a championship series has not happened in a looooooooooooooooong time. The whole state is already going absolutely INSANE about the cavs, and its only going to get more insane if we get to the finals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see it, and hopefully we all do! The NBA needs a star like lebron in the finals.


Pavlovic- shows flashes sure.... but of "greatness"? lol- i doubt it, nice 6th or 7th man tho

Varejo- big body with 6th fouls and seems to have a pretty good bball IQ.... will NOT be worth the big $$ that teams are gonna throw at him- cavs gonna have all their money tied up in bron/gooden/varejo? i hope not for your sake...

gooden- hate the guy- he sucks... tries to do WAAAAY more than he is capable of doing- thinks hes a go to guy when in reality he is a 3rd or 4th option on THAT TEAM
shannon brown- never heard of him and with as much nba as i watch i thought ive heard of everyone? guess not...

is that it?
[/quote]

For once I agree with u KOK i hate Gooden he shouldnt even start but they have no on else


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i forgot to analyze gibson lowpork- yeah i noticed he had 9 pts in game 3--- thats all ive noticed to be honest... point gaurd of the future eh? doubt that-


----------



## ICEE

U must have missed something Gibson had 21 in game 4


----------



## RB 32

If detroit is having this much trouble beating cavs...they have no chance beating the spurs...


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah, i did miss that game--- i think the beverly hillbillies were on?(sarcasm)--- sure maybe hes gonna be good- but how can you say hes the "pg of the future".... i think you need a bit more on the ol resume besides 30 pts in 2 games?


----------



## RB 32

West will take it this year.


----------



## ICEE

We get the point ur taking SA RB but a minute ago u were going for Detroit


----------



## KINGofKINGS

RB 32 said:


> We get the point ur taking SA RB but a minute ago u were going for Detroit


sounds to me like hes rooting for det.... but knows whats up-


----------



## ICEE

Lol I like how evryone saying Detroit this is useless becuz they havnt won yet


----------



## RB 32

No, I'm going for spurs.


----------



## ICEE

So u just switch ????


----------



## KINGofKINGS

must have convinced him...


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> So u just switch ????


Nah man..I been going for spurs all this time...

I have sayed this all along that who ever wins between suns and spurs will win the champion.


----------



## Lowporkwa

yah everyone made sure to say that after dallas lost.

KOK stop making assumptions about players you admittingly know nothing about. You are looking at box scores, and thats it. Showing pure ignorance, if you watched a single cavs game you would not sound so ignorant.

and stop acting like the spurs are the best team in the world. with all the help they got through the playoffs no wonder they made it as far as they did. suspending top two suns players, busted up nash, banged up deron williams. baaaaaaad reffing. Get off your high horse.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> So u just switch ????


Nah man..I been going for spurs all this time...

I have sayed this all along that who ever wins between suns and spurs will win the champion.
[/quote]

O I understand


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lowporkwa said:


> yah everyone made sure to say that after dallas lost.
> 
> KOK stop making assumptions about players you admittingly know nothing about. You are looking at box scores, and thats it. Showing pure ignorance, if you watched a single cavs game you would not sound so ignorant.
> 
> and stop acting like the *spurs are the best team in the world*. with all the help they got through the playoffs no wonder they made it as far as they did. suspending top two suns players, busted up nash, banged up deron williams. baaaaaaad reffing. Get off your high horse.


every player i commented on I know about... i watch alot of bball--- i admitted to not knowing sh*t about the two gaurds....... and im acting like the spurs are the best team in the world because THEY ARE... and will be crowned in a couple weeks and ill be riding my "high horse" the whole time!


----------



## Lowporkwa

stop acting like you are better than everybody because you are a spurs frontrunner. Call them the best team in the world after the finals and i wont argue with you. There is a difference between being confident and being cocky, and you are def. the latter.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol... now im acting like im better than everyone? because im talking about my team? this has nothing to do with me....... im confused man---- so in other words AFTER they win the trophy you will agree with me and i wont be trying to be better than everyone else? wow..... and just what do you mean by a "spurs frontrunner"


----------



## RB 32

I love watching game 7's in playoffs.


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> ^ Lebron is a different type of player then Jordan so... I dont think he should be compared to him all I know is he had the best playoff game of his career


I agree, but if people are already throwing out those comparisons, he must be pretty damn good. If i remember correctly, when jordon was Lebron's age he was playing under doug collins and slowly becoming frustrated with his coaching system and chicago was fighting to be a playoff team.

The whole king name is simply a play on king james bible - a stupid play on words - and you gotta call the guy something. The fact noone takes into account is that if James had a better team and a better coach who worked a greater diversity of offensive sets, he would be playing even better. The other night he took out the 2d best defensive team on his own at age 22. that' practically unprecedented. Unfortunately the cavs have another must win tonight. A game 7 on the road is 4out of five times a loss. Tonight's game is for the series. As far as McDice's foul, i'm sorry, but if you're going to suspend Orry for a marginal frustration hip check at the end of a game, you have to suspend a deliberate intimidation clothes line to the neck in the 1st quarter. It's obvious now that detroit is frustrated and has been looking to intimidate. That foul could have caused a serious injury. Stupid play which probably cost Detroit the game.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> I love watching game 7's in playoffs.


x2 game 7 r great


----------



## KINGofKINGS

should be a good one tonight ladies.... id have to say cle MUST win if they wanna win this series but after last game id say either team could win a possible game 7.... im just glad my boys are cathing up on their zzzzzzzz's..... ya know cause theyre soooo "old" in all-


----------



## ICEE

Go Detroit


----------



## Fargo

i have to admit i was wrong about this series. i thought Detroit would win easily. I swear this town is going nuts though. They better win tonight or there's gunna be riots in cleveland. Indians play the tigers again across the street.


----------



## ICEE

^ Poor sports fans if theres riots


----------



## RB 32

Got to go watch the game.


----------



## ICEE

^ Yup 10 more minutes I cant wait Detroit must win :nod:


----------



## RB 32

Are you guys watching the game on TNT also?


----------



## RB 32

Here we go another tough game for Detroit.


----------



## ICEE

Halftime 48-48 great game


----------



## RB 32

^are you watching it on TNT??


----------



## ICEE

:nod: thats what channel its on


----------



## RB 32

what channel is yours?....mine is channel 41.


----------



## ICEE

I have Dish


----------



## RB 32

cool


----------



## ICEE

3rd quarter gonna be crucial Go Pistons


----------



## RB 32

It's gonna be a good game...


----------



## ICEE

End 3rd 67-66 Clevland leads should be great 4th quarter


----------



## RB 32

Sorry coutl but detroit is gonna lose...


----------



## ICEE

Itgs not over yet







Gibson is tearing Detroit up


----------



## RB 32

Looks like it...


----------



## ICEE

Late fourth quarter run hopefully


----------



## RB 32

69-81 looks like it's over..


----------



## ICEE

69-82







Fire Flip


----------



## RB 32

It's over dude!


----------



## ICEE

I understand Dude


----------



## jmax611




----------



## RB 32

No way in hell can they beat the *spurs*


----------



## Lowporkwa

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RB 32




----------



## hitler

So the finals are set... Spurs are the heavy favorite.. although anything can happen... cleveland has to win one in SA to have a shot.


----------



## RB 32

hitler said:


> So the finals are set... Spurs are the heavy favorite.. although anything can happen... cleveland has to win one in SA to have a shot.


Not gonna happen!


----------



## hitler

RB 32 said:


> So the finals are set... Spurs are the heavy favorite.. although anything can happen... cleveland has to win one in SA to have a shot.


Not gonna happen!








[/quote]

your probally right... although no one gave cleveland a chance to beat detroit and they did... I just hope it isnt a blow out series... I want to see a battle


----------



## Devon Amazon

The spurs vs lebron james series starts thursday


----------



## Lowporkwa

well we saw how the pistons vs lebron james series went









Don't EVER. EVER. write off an underdog such as the cavs when they have a player of his calibur.


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> i forgot to analyze gibson lowpork- yeah i noticed he had 9 pts in game 3--- thats all ive noticed to be honest... point gaurd of the future eh? doubt that-


31 points last night KOK I think hes better then u think


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> The spurs vs lebron james series starts thursday


Gibson had 31 points and it takes more than 1 guy to play defense. Another thing noone talks about is Lebron's defense. He pretty much neutralzed Prince for most of the series and got 14 rebounds last night. Even if Spurs sweep the Cavs, you have to consider Lebron for playoff MVP.


----------



## hitler

Fargo said:


> The spurs vs lebron james series starts thursday


Gibson had 31 points and it takes more than 1 guy to play defense. Another thing noone talks about is Lebron's defense. He pretty much neutralzed Prince for most of the series and got 14 rebounds last night. Even if Spurs sweep the Cavs, you have to consider Lebron for playoff MVP.
[/quote]

he has played well enough to get it, however we all know that Duncan is going to get the award.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fargo said:


> The spurs vs lebron james series starts thursday


Gibson had 31 points and it takes more than 1 guy to play defense. Another thing noone talks about is Lebron's defense. He pretty much neutralzed Prince for most of the series and got 14 rebounds last night. *Even if Spurs sweep the Cavs, you have to consider Lebron for playoff MVP.*[/quote]

oh boy... so much going on in here i didnt know who to quote..... are you kidding me fargo? you can "CONSIDER" bron all you want, fact is that award is goin to timmy(4th).....

I was happy to see the cavs win- this will be good for the nba- much better than spurs vs pistons- cleveland obviously has to be proud of their team, but it stops here---- their players, fans, coaches dont know what their getting themselves into- this series will be lucky to go 6- these arent the wizards/nets/pistons---- you got the spurs, one of the better all around teams the league has seen in awhile- lebron will look good in defeat-


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> The spurs vs lebron james series starts thursday


Gibson had 31 points and it takes more than 1 guy to play defense. Another thing noone talks about is Lebron's defense. He pretty much neutralzed Prince for most of the series and got 14 rebounds last night. *Even if Spurs sweep the Cavs, you have to consider Lebron for playoff MVP.*[/quote]

oh boy... so much going on in here i didnt know who to quote..... are you kidding me fargo? you can "CONSIDER" bron all you want, fact is that award is goin to timmy(4th).....

I was happy to see the cavs win- this will be good for the nba- much better than spurs vs pistons- cleveland obviously has to be proud of their team, but it stops here---- their players, fans, coaches dont know what their getting themselves into- this series will be lucky to go 6- these arent the wizards/nets/pistons---- you got the spurs, one of the better all around teams the league has seen in awhile- lebron will look good in defeat-
[/quote]

Duncan will win hands down and for good reason... he was amazing in the playoffs.. Consistant and dominant.. two key factors for MVP.. Lebron did pretty much bring the cavs back to win the series by himself but it wont matter when lebron is going to be running around trying to block a very solid shooting spurs... Now I would be a fool to say it couldnt happen but it is going to take a spurs meltdown. which wont happen due to experience... i give the cavs 2 games max... and that is pushing it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

good analysis hit..... the spurs are capable of going cold as far as their outside shots... hasnt happened as much in the post season---even if they go cold they have relentless players in parker and gino who will attack and attack some more--- those first couple games at the at&t will be interesting and intense to say the least, but it wouldnt surprise me if the spurs just blow them out of the building either-


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> The spurs vs lebron james series starts thursday


Gibson had 31 points and it takes more than 1 guy to play defense. Another thing noone talks about is Lebron's defense. He pretty much neutralzed Prince for most of the series and got 14 rebounds last night. *Even if Spurs sweep the Cavs, you have to consider Lebron for playoff MVP.*[/quote]

oh boy... so much going on in here i didnt know who to quote..... are you kidding me fargo? you can "CONSIDER" bron all you want, fact is that award is goin to timmy(4th).....

I was happy to see the cavs win- this will be good for the nba- much better than spurs vs pistons- cleveland obviously has to be proud of their team, but it stops here---- their players, fans, coaches dont know what their getting themselves into- this series will be lucky to go 6- these arent the wizards/nets/pistons---- you got the spurs, one of the better all around teams the league has seen in awhile- lebron will look good in defeat-
[/quote]

I cant wait till Lebron dunks in Tim D face


----------



## RB 32

* GO SPURS*


----------



## ICEE

I hate the West Go East


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> The spurs vs lebron james series starts thursday


Gibson had 31 points and it takes more than 1 guy to play defense. Another thing noone talks about is Lebron's defense. He pretty much neutralzed Prince for most of the series and got 14 rebounds last night. *Even if Spurs sweep the Cavs, you have to consider Lebron for playoff MVP.*[/quote]

oh boy... so much going on in here i didnt know who to quote..... are you kidding me fargo? you can "CONSIDER" bron all you want, fact is that award is goin to timmy(4th).....

I was happy to see the cavs win- this will be good for the nba- much better than spurs vs pistons- cleveland obviously has to be proud of their team, but it stops here---- their players, fans, coaches dont know what their getting themselves into- this series will be lucky to go 6- these arent the wizards/nets/pistons---- you got the spurs, one of the better all around teams the league has seen in awhile- lebron will look good in defeat-
[/quote]

You're bias at times can be nauseating. You completely overlook the fact that Timmy has an all-star supporting cast, while Lebron has a mediocre supporting cast. It's way more risky to double team Duncan than it is Lebron. Talk all the sh*t you want about your boy Duncan, but the fact remains that James led a slightly better than average team - and offensively a less than average team - to the NBA finals. When Duncan gets the MVP I'll say he deserves it, but all i said was that you have to consider lebron. The fact the Cavs made it this far is a miracle.


----------



## RB 32

GO WEST


----------



## Lowporkwa

nobody picked the cavs to beat the pistons either. Say what you want about the spurs being so much better than the pistons, if they are so much better the cavs wouldnt be 3-1 against them the past two seasons.


----------



## ICEE

^ agreed ts gonna be a good series and not a sweep go Cavs


----------



## Fargo

I gotta give you credit. I don't know if I could root for the Pistons if they were going to the finals. They say you're supposed to root for your conference.


----------



## ICEE

yup Go East


----------



## hitler

the cavs making the finals is not a miracle... they are the number 2 team in the east.. although most of the teams that made the playoffs from the East were a hair above 500..


----------



## Fargo

You didn't watch them all year. Their play against the good teams was less than stellar, and they were very bad on the road. Also, when you consider they were down 2-0 against a great defensive team and won 4 straight - well, how often does that happen? Anyone who watched game 5 has to admit that without Lebron the Cavs would have lost in OT. The amazing thing was that his play ignited his teammates in game 6, who all of a sudden hit their shots when Lebron dished it off. Gooden, Ilgauskas, Hughes, Paplavich, Gibson - these are not all-stars, but James is making them look quite good. Even on this forum, everyone took it as a given that Detroit would roll over them.

We'll see in the next week how superior the West really is. Most would expect 4-5 games. If it goes 6 I'd say the Cavs did pretty well. One would also have to say that Phoenix/SA - a series that robbed the fans by Stern's idiotic decision for game 5 - may have been the real championship. For most of us who were not rooting for either team, the game 5 decision sucked because we wanted a fair series that probably went 7 games, and we'll never know now if we would have gotten it. I would have been just as upset had Duncan been suspended.


----------



## Lowporkwa

its Pavlovic not paplavich


----------



## Fargo

I'm not very good with Yougoslavian names; or is he Croatian. Please add to the discussion instead of acting as a spell check. I'm sure you watched the Cavs all year. Did you really expect them to get this far with Mike Brown, no point guard, and Eric Snow?


----------



## Lowporkwa

actually, he's serbian. And heck no i did not expect them to do better than last year at all. Mike Brown is a flat out horrible coach. I'm so freaking happy about the cavs, seriously when they play as goodd as they have in the past no team can beat them. The spurs are probably the dirtiest team in the NBA and flop worse than the cavs do, so its going to be an interesting series to say the least!

Nobody picked thecavs to beat the nets or the pistons. Nobody is picking the cavs to beat the spurs either, giving lebron motivation is a baaad thing for the spurs









Now lets see if they still keep playing as dirty as they did against pheonix and utah


----------



## Lowporkwa




----------



## hitler

Lowporkwa said:


>


bowen is a dirtbag... spurs are better off without him.


----------



## Fargo

Guess he'll be on Lebron. I give it 2 games before a fight breaks out.


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> Guess he'll be on Lebron. I give it 2 games before a fight breaks out.


----------



## raymond999

i hate both the cavs and spurs, bu ti hate the spurs more, CAVS ftw


----------



## RB 32

Let's go" 2 more days count down!


----------



## Fargo

48 hours and 30 minutes


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> 48 hours and 30 minutes


----------



## Fargo

I really see no hope for Cavs other than Lebron out of control, Gibson hitting the 3, Gooden hitting his jumper, Eric Snow neutralizing Gernoble, Z scoring in double figures, and Pollard using 6 fouls on Duncan - and all this happening at the same time.


----------



## RB 32

Who in the cavs gonna stop duncan.


----------



## ICEE

^ Who on the Spurs is gonna stop Lebron??


----------



## Fargo

They're going to double and triple team him. If the other Cavs step up, then the Cavs are in it. If they brick it like they often did in the regular season, SA wins hands down.


----------



## ICEE

Well Lebron will just have to pass a bit then


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> 48 hours and 30 minutes

























[/quote]










Till the Spurs lose Game 1


----------



## Fargo

Lebron has become one of the best passers in the league. The question is whether guys like Gooden can produce.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Lebron has become one of the best passers in the league. The question is whether guys like Gooden can produce.


x2 if not the best... Gooden is not that good hopefully Gibson will produce


----------



## Fargo

All they need from Gooden is about 4 jumpers, a couple trips to the line, and good defense. Hughes is the problem every time they put him at point; he's not a point guard and his passing stinks.


----------



## ICEE

Gooden needs about 8 jumpers lol agreed Hughes is not a good passeer Z needs to make better shot choices and not just throw up hooks


----------



## Fargo

Z's hooks are so telegraphed that even an 8th grader might be able to defend them. He needs to process his decisions in real time, maybe surprise a defender once in a while. Great on the 2nd chance opportunities though.


----------



## RB 32

RB 32 said:


> Who in the cavs gonna stop duncan.


??????WHO??


----------



## Lowporkwa

Well we sure did a good job with help defense against rasheed. They are similar type of players in the post, although duncan is much better. People forget that the Cavs have had the best defense in the league during the playoffs. I am far less worried about the spurs offense than i am their defense. The cavs 'random' offense has good and bad nights, and im hoping they are more good than bad during this series!

Duncan will NOT be the deciding factor in this game. Lebron will.


----------



## Fargo

When the Spurs have busted it wide open it's after the defense focuses so heavily on Duncan and the other guys start killing you from the perimeter, or Parker just drives it through the lane. When they start hitting their 3's it's almost impossible to stop them.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lowporkwa said:


> Well we sure did a good job with help defense against rasheed. They are similar type of players in the post, although duncan is much better. People forget that the Cavs have had the best defense in the league during the playoffs. I am far less worried about the spurs offense than i am their defense. The cavs 'random' offense has good and bad nights, and im hoping they are more good than bad during this series!
> 
> Duncan will NOT be the deciding factor in this game. Lebron will.


funny post here.... "they are similar types of players, but Duncan is much better"... lol- well which is it? are they similar or is Duncan much better? I think we all know timmy is much better- and people do forget that the cavs had the best D in the postseason because people know how they got to where theyre at.... be interesting to see where theyre stats would be had they played phoenix-..... not worried about the Spurs offense eh? ever watched them play? everyone seems concerned about duncan and rightfully so, but who in the hell is gonna stay in front of parker? face it, the only shot cle has is if the Spurs go ICE cold and miss the majority of their shots AND at the same time bron will have to go off-


----------



## Fargo

I'm telling you,


----------



## Fargo

34 hours and 7 minutes to go.


----------



## RB 32

29 hours and 20 minutes to go.


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> When the Spurs have busted it wide open it's after the defense focuses so heavily on Duncan and the other guys start killing you from the perimeter, or Parker just drives it through the lane. When they start hitting their 3's it's almost impossible to stop them.


I have to agree here!.....Unstoppable}]


----------



## Fargo

It is great for basketball though. The Spurs will speed up the tempo against Cleveland. That's another thing noone's really addressing. The Spurs can play any tempo; I don't think the Cavs can.


----------



## RB 32

Name me 1 player in cavs that can stop Duncan.


----------



## Fargo

It's not about who can stop the superstar. It's damage control when it comes to Duncan and Lebron. The smarter coach will keep switching up defensive sets and trying different double teams, hoping that the other open players won't overproduce. Unfortunately for the Cavs, I think Parker, Chernoble, Orry, and Finley are better scorers than are Gooden, Gibson, Z, and Hughes. I hope I'm wrong, but I doubt I am.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

RB 32 said:


> Name me 1 player in cavs that can stop Duncan.


there is no answer because noone on the cavs will be able to stop timmy... same for Lebron, but its gonna be a team effort defensively from SA to slow down bron... sa has plenty of different players/looks to throw at him--- im anxious to see how cle is gonna keep tony out of the lane?


----------



## RB 32

24 hours to go..hang in there...


----------



## Fargo

Now it's 1 more day.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Sa will come out slow.... but by the end of 3 will be up double figures..... OR Sa blows cle out from the get-go- my 2 scenerios, either way Sa wins big-


----------



## Lowporkwa

hahahahahhahaaaaaa i doubt there will be any double digit wins this series.


----------



## hitler

There will be some big leads and wins... Cleveland is a average team that got lucky that the east has so many crappy teams. SA is going to win and win big.. this series is already over... as much as I dislike the spurs I know their power, experience, and overall team play is on another level compared to cleveland.. its basicly lebron vs. SA. Game one is going to be won by SA due to "finals" jitters. Game two will see parker, duncan, and ginobili kill the defense of the cavs and win by at least 12 points. I'll give game three to the cavs.. game four will be won by spurs. game five=check mate..that is my prediction.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

good prediction^....question time- Is Tim Duncan the greatest PF to ever lace them up....? Discuss....


----------



## RB 32

6 hours to go.......>


----------



## Fargo

Personally, I like James Worthy, who despite having so many great scorers on his team, averaged a career field goal percentage of .521, and also 17.6 points/ game (21.1 points per playoff game).

two different players though


----------



## RB 32

.​


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> good prediction^....question time- Is Tim Duncan the greatest PF to ever lace them up....? Discuss....


I think Duncan is the best.. I like him because he is a quiet player that lets his ability speak for him. He never gets into altercations.


----------



## RB 32

:...........>Duncan IS AUTOMATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!""


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> I think Duncan is the best.. I like him because *he is a quiet player that lets his ability speak for him. He never gets into altercations.*


except when it comes to the calls not going his way. 5 hours and 45 minutes to go.


----------



## RB 32

wE WILL learn alot from this 1st game!


----------



## Fargo

We'll learn more from the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## RB 32

OK 30 more min.. to go}


----------



## Devon Amazon

You guys seem really interested in this finals series?

Come on....its the spurs vs the cavs!

The only thing that is remotely interesting is the fact lebron _might_ become a legit all time great by single handedly winning the NBA championship.....But he probably wont


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> OK 30 more min.. to go}










cant wait


----------



## RB 32

Game 1 spurs won.. 1-0

see u in game 2..


----------



## ICEE

:laugh: Not yet Go Cavs


----------



## RB 32

*


Spoiler



GO SPURS


*​


----------



## RB 32

TIP OFF RIGHT NOW!


----------



## RB 32

ORDER THE PIZZA THE GAME IS ON..


----------



## RB 32

HAHAHA they can't stop duncan.......16-10 spurs...


----------



## ICEE

HAhHAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAhahh betteer game then u Spurs fans thought Lebron only has 4 points of foul shots and the score is 40-35 SA







glad its not a blow out


----------



## RB 32

Lebron can't do sh*t...........


----------



## Fargo

If Lebron had scored more than 4 points, the game would be more interesting. Good effort so far by the Cavs. 3rd quarter is everything. If the Spurs go on a run, it's over.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Lebron can't do sh*t...........


He will in 2nd half


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> If Lebron had scored more than 4 points, the game would be more interesting. Good effort so far by the Cavs. * 3rd quarter is everything. If the Spurs go on a run, it's over.*


----------



## Fargo

They better put Snow on Parker. Hughes can't score anyways.


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Lebron can't do sh*t...........


He will in 2nd half
[/quote]


Spoiler



I don't think soooooo....


----------



## ICEE

LOL if anything the Spurs are playing like sh!t Lebron will get going but the Spurs will probably come out better in 3rd


----------



## RB 32

NO SIGNAL....WTF


----------



## ICEE

wtf u talking about


----------



## RB 32

MY TV HAS NO SIGNAL THE SCREEN IS BLANK WTF..


----------



## ICEE

:rasp: that sucks for u then.. radio


----------



## RB 32

Are you watching it on ABC also???


----------



## Fargo

Eric Snow for Hughes already; the dude is hurting.


----------



## RB 32

I can only hear , this sucks..


----------



## ICEE

No kidding and Hughes cant even make a shot 45-54 4:30 left SA


----------



## RB 32

hey you watching it on ABC also????


----------



## Fargo

Is Mike Brown stupid, or is he just an outright idiot? Take Larry Hughes out and replace him with Eric Snow. How many points to the SA guards have to score. Get Gibson in also, who's better than either of them.


----------



## RB 32

YES, TV IS BACK ON I CAN SEE NOW


----------



## ICEE

Yes Booby needs to be in







SA is on a run


----------



## RB 32

OK WE ALL KNOW SPURS HAVE THIS GAME WON.


----------



## ICEE

Yes U R actually right


----------



## Fargo

I think the Spurs were napping in the 1st half.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> I think the Spurs were napping in the 1st half.


I just think they were rusty since they hadnt played in 8 days


----------



## RB 32

RB 32 said:


> Game 1 spurs won.. 1-0
> 
> see u in game 2..


I made this post way before the game started...remember.


----------



## ICEE

Ya i remember but I also remember when u cheered for Pistons


----------



## RB 32




----------



## ICEE

Switch teams


----------



## RB 32

NEVER.


----------



## ICEE

85-76 final Lebron needs to get with it Sunday Duncan did awsome 24 pts 13 rebs


----------



## RB 32

Duncan WAS AWESOME...no one can guard him in cavs..


----------



## Fargo

This is the problem the Cavs need to work out in the off-season. SA has many more scorers than Duncan. Cavs have a lot of little engines that could. They have to get another true scoring threat to win a title. I say start Gibson and Snow, and bring the Serbian - or whatever he is - out as 6th man. HUghes cannot match up with SPurs.


----------



## ICEE

To RB 32









Ya no one can stop Duncan


----------



## RB 32




----------



## ICEE

Lebron will shoot more on Sunday


----------



## Lowporkwa

Well the cavs got completely outclassed and outplayed tonight. LeBron was off from the start. This team absolutely cannot win games with LeBron having nights like this. Another thing that was impressive was the spurs rebounding. That, above all else, was what killed the cavs. The spurs big 3 are obviously going to have such great numbers and score so often when they get 3+ chances everytime down the court. The Cavs are usually a strong rebounding team, but seemed to have their heads in the clouds tonight. Shining tonight was Daniel Gibson, really proving he belongs at this level, a future and MUCH needed sidekick for bron.

Cant say anything but good things for the spurs honestly. The cavs showed that they can play with them tonight though, this game is a wakeup call. Hopefully our coach stops being an idiot at the offensive end, or bron does something besides stand around and dribble, or we make a freakin shot! This series shows some potential to be really good if the cavs wake up!


----------



## ICEE

^ U didnt mention Bowens D on Lebron thats why he did so bad


----------



## Lowporkwa

Really don't think thats why lebron did bad at all. he really had no problems getting around him, its the 2nd and 3rd defenders that came to help. the spurs did such a better job with the help defense than detroit did. Lebron really had nowhere to go after he got passed Bowen. The utter lack of any discernable cavalier offense is more of the problem. Watch the cavs, 90% of their possessions is just one person standing around dribbling while everyone else watches. We'll make one pass then throw up an ill-advised off balance jumper. Its when the cavs get into an offensive flow and start moving the ball they get dangerous. They did not do that tonight. They 'random' stand around watch lebron offense will not work against a team of the spurs caliber, and unless Mr. Potato head (mike brown) makes some sort of adjustment.


----------



## ICEE

^ We will c Sunday if the Cavs can get it together


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> ^ We will c Sunday if the Cavs can get it together


Sunday is gonna be another loss for the cavs...


----------



## Fargo

Lowporkwa said:


> *The utter lack of any discernable cavalier offense is more of the problem. Watch the cavs, 90% of their possessions is just one person standing around dribbling while everyone else watches. We'll make one pass then throw up an ill-advised off balance jumper*. Its when the cavs get into an offensive flow and start moving the ball they get dangerous. They did not do that tonight. They 'random' stand around watch lebron offense will not work against a team of the spurs caliber, and unless Mr. Potato head (mike brown) makes some sort of adjustment.


That sums up everything. Defensively, the Cavs are quite good; they just need to pound the glaass harder. But any great team - like SA - will tear apart a team that throws 3 defenders on a superstar. Their other players will either cut in for the wide open dish, or they'll hug the perimeter for the wide open jumper, but the Cavs offense, led by a coach that prides himself on defense, embarasses itself by how it can't pick up the slack, except Gibson, which is not enough against SA. Gooden did okay but sucked on the boards and took stupid fouls. Another thing is that you can get Duncan in foul trouble if you know how to penetrate, since he goes for the block almost every time. If the Cavs had a better offensive system, this would be a great series. Again, it's coaching. Everyone can say how Lebron needs to heat up, but if you listened to San Antonio's coach in the time out, he rightly said that no one player will win at this level, but it will be the entire team on the floor.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

it was a rough game in my opinion.... I couldnt quite figure out the broadcasters in the first half.... "The Cavs have to feel good about themselves only being down a few with Lebron playing the way he is"----- and then a couple minutes later they mention how SA has missed 13 of 15 shots!!! LOL What gives? Must be good to be king- It was an ugly game for the most part HOPEFULLY do to rest and not the two teams playing each other... the fans were hoping for an exciting series with Lebron in the finals instead of Det- but I got to thinking right before the game is how ugly this series could be if the Spurs take bron out of the picture like they did last night--- Ive said all along that I cant really stand watching cle play.... they are a NIGHTMARE to watch when lebron plays like that--- I expect SA to play much better in game 2- the game last night was the worst game they have played this post season in which they won... we'll take it tho! SA1 Cle0


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> - but I got to thinking right before the game is how ugly this series could be if the Spurs take bron out of the picture like they did last night--- Ive said all along that I cant really stand watching cle play.... they are a NIGHTMARE to watch when lebron plays like that---


I respectfully disagree. I do agree that game 2 will be even worse for Cleveland, but this is not about Lebron. If his players had hit the shots off his setups, it would have then opened the floor up for him. San Antonio is the best defensive team in the league. No player alone can overcome them. If the other players step up, then Lebron becomes even better. He sets up Z - brick; he sets up Marshall - brick, he waits for the cutter - none, he sets up Varijau, block, and then on top of it all he's forced to play defense on Parker because Mike Brown is too dumb to put Eric Snow on him. Talk about being overburdened. Face it, his supporting cast is just not championship calibre; good enough to beat Detroit, but not San Antonio. It's about the supporting cast, Gibson being the only good one.



> Gregg Popovich has made up his mind that he's going to make the likes of Donyell Marshall, Sasha Pavlovic and Larry Hughes beat San Antonio. That isn't happening, and that's the reason the Spurs are destined to dispose of the Cavaliers in short order.
> San Antonio is treating James with the ultimate respect and his teammates with, well, the ultimate disrespect.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AtzK...o&type=lgns


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> ^ We will c Sunday if the Cavs can get it together


Sunday is gonna be another loss for the cavs...
[/quote]

Definately now in Lebron interview he said I played extremely well but I have to do better







way bettter


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i understand where you are coming from fargo... its basic bball really.... but cmon Lebron can play MUCH better than that- SA has shown they can give up big numbers to individual players- Melo/ AI/ Nash/ deron.... thats just in the playoffs- sure lebron doesnt have the supposrting cast that probably any of those teams do but this is the NBA finals.... I thought pavolvic/gibson and even gooden played well--- lets face it out west cle is a 6-8th seed and doesnt get out of the first round-


----------



## Fargo

Well, Cleveland is a better defensive team than Utah; that's why it took 3 quarters rather than 2 to end the game. Melo does well because AI is a threat, Nash does well because 4 other players are a threat. Against Detroit it takes 1 other scorer to turn the tables; against SA it takes 2 or 3 beyond your star. They're that good. And Papavich to Brown is like Nelson to Johnson. He knows everything about Brown up to when he sneezes or takes a dump. In the West I think Dallas, Phoenix, and SA are clearly better than Cleveland. Utah or Houston would be pretty close, going either way. Golden State would probably blow them away. You're right that Cleveland is not used to the level of play in the West. And I don't think Lebron can do much better than that as long as he's forced to do defensively what Larry Hughes should be doing. Guarding Parker is exhausting.


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> i understand where you are coming from fargo... its basic bball really.... but cmon Lebron can play MUCH better than that- SA has shown they can give up big numbers to individual players- Melo/ AI/ Nash/ deron.... thats just in the playoffs- sure lebron doesnt have the supposrting cast that probably any of those teams do but this is the NBA finals.... I thought pavolvic/gibson and even gooden played well--- *lets face it out west cle is a 6-8th seed and doesnt get out of the first round*-


Exactly KOK... the east has no chance in hell..... Their best chance was detroit. this series is over in 5 games.. Although I wouldnt be surprised if there is a sweep.


----------



## ICEE

I dont think Cleveland will get swept at home the Series will go 5 or 6 I think


----------



## KINGofKINGS

if its gonna go 5... id rather it go 6--- the finals structure of 2-3-2 is complete BULLSHIT and needs to be changed to the normal 2-2-1-1-1


----------



## ICEE

I agree 2-3-2 is bs but its an advantage for cleveland


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^Thats why its BS


----------



## Fargo

The NBA is praying Cleveland puts up a fight, or the ratings for these finals will go way down. Funny someone was mentioning Detroit. I can't help but think they might have matched up better against SA since they have better perimeter shooters. Maybe 6 games instead of 4-5.

And BTW, if it goes 6, you have to give Cleveland respect, since that's the best any team has done against SA. But I doubt it goes more than 5.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Det was the ONLY team in the east that I thought HAD A SHOT against the Spurs


----------



## ICEE

Ya if they could win 1 in Sa then when 3 aat home they would be champs


















But it looks like that would never happen


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Farg- in all honesty Im not gonna give cle any more respect than I already have for reaching the Finals in itself... theyre a good team.... that pretty much sums it up...


----------



## ICEE

How about Billy Donavan going back to Florida...I thought Magic would improve with him but not now


----------



## Fargo

Boy the Mavericks really blew it choking to Golden State. That would have at least made the Western finals interesting. The NBA should re-seed after each round. That way Phoenix and San Antonio could have met in the conference final and Clevelnad would have had to play Chicago instead of NJ in the 2nd round.



coutl said:


> How about Billy Donavan going back to Florida...I thought Magic would improve with him but not now


I believe there's a Van Gundy in the name of the new coach. that spells choke.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Spurs-Bulls would have been a good finals- Always wanted to see it back in Mj's day, but the Spurs just werent quite good enough


----------



## ICEE

With Van Gundy theyll just go down hill but Donavan was smart going back to Florida where he can go for a 3 peat


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> With Van Gundy theyll just go down hill but Donavan was smart going back to Florida *where he can go for a 3 peat*


With what players? The 5 starters are all leaving.


----------



## ICEE

U never know







Freshman


----------



## KINGofKINGS

could you guys honestly see nba ballers looking up to a 4 ft midget who doesnt even look like he has picked up a bball before?... stay in college Billy-


----------



## ICEE

^ They should look up to him becuz hes won championships and is a great coaach


----------



## KINGofKINGS

at the college level...


----------



## Fargo

Yeah, at the pro level you have to manage a bunch of overpaid children who have no respect for authority. Even a coach as great as Phil Jackson has to deal with all of Kobe's drama. I too would stay in college.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Yeah, at the pro level you have to manage a bunch of overpaid children who have no respect for authority. Even a coach as great as Phil Jackson has to deal with all of Kobe's drama. I too would stay in college.


Nice now I c what you are saying


----------



## RB 32

2 more days left till cavs get smashed again..


----------



## ICEE

is RB saying something????


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> is RB saying something????


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> 2 more days left till cavs smash spurs..


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> 2 more days left till cavs smash spurs..











[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

U like buttrape?


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> U like buttrape?


----------



## ICEE




----------



## RB 32

:laugh:


----------



## ICEE

:laugh:


----------



## Fargo

Too bad they can't transplant either Detroit or LA from the '88 finals to play San Antonio. Now those are some great teams. watchin' them on ESPN classics; Can you imagine Duncan and Parker going up against of those guys - Majic Jonhson, I. Thomas, Jabbar, Dumars, damn.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^Awesome thought farg- I would love to see my championship Spurs teams go up against the best--- It would have been something had DRob had a few more years left in the tank! Can you imagine David at even 70% on this team and the 05 team! YIKES!


----------



## Fargo

San Antonio is the only team that remotely aspires to those great teams of old. I thought Dallas was on the way to that calibre, but they fell apart this year.


----------



## ICEE

Im feeling Lebron is gonna break out tommorow


----------



## Fargo

He can score 35 points, but the other guys still have to produce.

And who's brilliant idea was it to put the game on at the same time as the Sopranos final episode?


----------



## ICEE

^ lol just have to flip back and fourth but mostly Sopranos cuz the Cavs will be winning so bad


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Im feeling Lebron is gonna break out tommorow


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Im feeling Lebron is gonna break out tommorow











[/quote]








keep that to yourself RB


----------



## RB 32

Spoiler



TOMMOROW THE SPURS ARE GOING TO DESTROY THE CAVS!


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> TOMMOROW THE SPURS ARE GOING TO GET DESTROYED BY THE CAVS!










finally ur smart RB


----------



## RB 32

HEY.....


----------



## ICEE

coutl said:


> HEY.....










Haha Go Cavs


----------



## RB 32

PLEASE...


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WAS ROOTING FOR DETROIT..BUT THEY LOST SO NOW IM A SPURS FAN BECUZ I ONLY ROOT FOR THE TEAMS THAT WIN...GO SPURS !!










please


----------



## Fargo

Cavs are going to lose again. SA is too good.


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> Cavs are going to lose again. SA is too good.


I agree 100%..

GO SPURS!


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WAS ROOTING FOR DETROIT..BUT THEY LOST SO NOW IM A SPURS FAN BECUZ I ONLY ROOT FOR THE TEAMS THAT WIN...GO SPURS !!










please
[/quote]
We went over this already....I am on the west-cost why would I go for the pistons..


----------



## ICEE

whatever u say RB


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lebron can score all the points he wants to.... still not gonna beat Sanantone... the WHOLE cavs team has to play well and thats just not gonna happen- how they got to the finals is beyond me-


----------



## hitler

KINGofKINGS said:


> lebron can score all the points he wants to.... still not gonna beat Sanantone... the WHOLE cavs team has to play well and thats just not gonna happen- how they got to the finals is beyond me-


they got there because of weak teams in the east... and a couple great games by lebron...


----------



## Fargo

Come on now, they got there by defense also. Mike Brown has basically adopted the San Antonio defensive system he learned, only not as well since the disciple is never as good as the master. Like I said before, the big three were Phoenix, SA, and Dallas, but Dallas had an Inexperienced coach. After those 3 teams there were a bunch of good 2nd tier teams that Cleveland could have competed well against. San Antonio is winning by a system ,not just by having a couple superstars. The old Bulls teams had one superstar - Jordan, one great player, Pippen, and a bunch of cogs in the wheel who looked better than they were because Phil Jackson had a great system. SA is not much different in their hierarchy. Even if Cleveland gets another great offensive player, they need a bigger offensive playbook, so I don't see them improving next year without better coaching.


----------



## RB 32

6 MORE hours to go till the spurs get it on!


----------



## KINGofKINGS

You are all witnesses-


----------



## RB 32




----------



## KINGofKINGS

Im sitting here at work bored/hungover and i took the time to read through the first few pages of this thread....LOL- damnit!, have i ever been more right? where is triggs--- "The east is where its at"... LOL- I would have felt bad taking his $....... wait........ NO I wouldnt have-


----------



## RB 32

COUNT DOWN TO GAME 2 OF NBA FINALS!


----------



## RB 32

{EXACTLY 3 HOURS TO GO TILL CAVS GET DESTROYED}


----------



## Fargo

2 more hours.

Till the Sopranos


----------



## RB 32

[DOWN TO 1: 40 MIN TILL CAVS GET CRUSHED]


----------



## RB 32

30 MORE MINUTES!


----------



## Fargo

Lebron's supporting cast will once again fall short.

Tony will be betrayed by one of his crew.

TImmy will have another big game.

AJ will be a little bitch as usual.

Larry Hughes will shoot 10 bricks.

Tony will not opt for witness protection

The Cavs will have no answer to Parker.

Paulie will get his brains blown out.

Bowen will committ another low blow.

Tony will die.


----------



## RB 32

OK THEY ARE GETTING KILLED AGAIN...


----------



## ICEE

Cleveland is getting killed 38-24 7:00 left in 2nd


----------



## RB 32

2-0 SPURS//

SPURS WON/

SEE YOU IN GAME 3/


----------



## ICEE

Tony Parker is just tearing them up ... its not over yet


----------



## ICEE

Spurs are up by 25 at half


----------



## Fargo

What happened? I turn off the Sopranos and the Cavs are losing by 25 points. Is anyone scoring for Cleveland besides Lebron and Gibson? Has Mike Brown tried Eric Snow on Parker yet? Or is he still being stupid?


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Tony Parker is just tearing them up ... its not over yet :laugh:


YES IT'S OVER


----------



## ICEE

Yup Spurs 2-0


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Yup Spurs 2-0


----------



## Fargo

The Cavs don't even belong on the same court. Why on earth didn't I take the bet people offered me? This Lebron centered offense just can't beat the superior teams. You need everyone involved. ANd why on earth are they spreading the floor for 3's when they can't even hit from 10 ft?


----------



## ICEE

The Halftime report sucked who gives a sh!t about Tony&Evas wedding


----------



## RB 32

The only good player on that team is Lebron, with out him they can't do sh*t..


----------



## Fargo

Looks like Parker penetrates the Cavs' defense deeper than he does Eva.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Looks like Parker penetrates the Cavs' defense deeper than he does Eva.










^ great


----------



## RB 32

NO TEAM IN NBA HISTORY HAS COME BACK FROM 0-2 GAME TO WIN IN THE FINALS!


----------



## Fargo

RB 32 said:


> NO TEAM IN NBA HISTORY HAS COME BACK FROM 0-2 GAME TO WIN IN THE FINALS!


Except last year.

How about that elbow to the face!


----------



## RB 32

NICE COME BACK BUT IT'S STILL OVER


----------



## ICEE

Yes it it pretty nice gives them hope for game 3

102-93 final


----------



## Fargo

My name is Mike Brown, and I'm stupid. Gibson is better than Hughes, and I start Hughes who contributes nothing. Eric Snow is the only guy who can guard Parker, but I won't play him. I have a guy on the bench who could get 6 fouls on Duncan; I won't use him. SPurs would win anyway, but why not make it interesting.


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Yes it it pretty nice gives them hope for game 3
> 
> 102-93 final


SORRY no hope for cavs...


----------



## Fargo

Fargo said:


> NO TEAM IN NBA HISTORY HAS COME BACK FROM 0-2 GAME TO WIN IN THE FINALS!


Except last year.

How about that elbow to the face!
[/quote]

Don't forget the '77 Blazers either.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> My name is Mike Brown, and I'm stupid. Gibson is better than Hughes, and I start Hughes who contributes nothing. Eric Snow is the only guy who can guard Parker, but I won't play him. I have a guy on the bench who could get 6 fouls on Duncan; I won't use him. SPurs would win anyway, but why not make it interesting.


shutup u dumba$$ ur so stupid








I agree with what u said Fargo


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> NO TEAM IN NBA HISTORY HAS COME BACK FROM 0-2 GAME TO WIN IN THE FINALS!


Except last year.

How about that elbow to the face!
[/quote]

Don't forget the '77 Blazers either.
[/quote]
They just said no team in nba history...so that means none I guess...


----------



## Fargo

Did Hughes even get any points? What the hell are they thinking?


----------



## ICEE

:laugh: Larry Hughes 0-5 0 pts and hes still starting


----------



## Fargo

I feel for the guy - he's hurt. So put Snow on Parker. Why is this so hard to figure out?


----------



## RB 32

:::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## RB 32

::::::::::::::::::/


----------



## joefish219

sa did look good but man do they dive and cry like little babies. the sad things is that I know many times greater then cleveland. they simply can't make a shot or play d. another sad game. i hope them at home will be a better game


----------



## Lowporkwa

that was embarassing







cavs making me feel silly for my comments on this board earlier!! Spurs def. a great team. Some things that bugged me were some extremely obvious Ginobili flops, and the constant whining for fouls when the team was up by 25 some points. That was rather classy


----------



## Fargo

RB 32 said:


> NO TEAM IN NBA HISTORY HAS COME BACK FROM 0-2 GAME TO WIN IN THE FINALS!


Except last year.

How about that elbow to the face!
[/quote]

Don't forget the '77 Blazers either.
[/quote]
They just said no team in nba history...so that means none I guess...
[/quote]

You heard wrong. Miami did it last year against Dallas. Portland did it in 77 against Philly.

This series is a sweep. Gibson and Lebron are the only quality players for Cleveland right now.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

coutl said:


> that was embarassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cavs making me feel silly for my comments on this board earlier!! Spurs def. a great team. Some things that bugged me were some extremely obvious Ginobili flops, and the constant whining for fouls when the team was up by 25 some points. That was rather classy


im surprised your still posting? ginobili flops, yes.... but unfortunetly flopping has become part of the game- cle has a few floppers as well.... actually every team has a few floppers so dont just call out manu- the guy is a stud! only player to walk the earth that has won championships at the euro, world, and nba level- and he typically gets fouled, he just makes sure the ref knows it by dramatizing.... and whats wrong with whining for fouls even when up 25? this is the nba finals, sa isnt gonna let off the gas- i wanted them to win by 50.... and that has nothing to do with class but it does have to do with wanting to win an nba championship....


----------



## Lowporkwa

SA wasnt going to let off the gas? well they sure did in the 4th.

Anyways, the game was probably the ugliest ive seen all year. The cavs got completely and 100% embarrassed. They could do absolutely nothing against the spurs on offense or defense! I really dont expect the cavs to get swept at home though, expect a 4-1 win for the spurs or 4-2. The cavs are a completely different team at home. (Hopefully). Our coach is an absolute idiot too. Anyone can see that Hughes is playing aweful, Z is playing aweful, Gooden cant defend anything, yet he makes no adjustments! Our small lineup of shooters has done extremely well, yet he refuses to play them. Its frustrating knowing that our coach is probably by far one of the worst in the NBA, and he wont get fired because he got this far. EVERY national media source has been commenting on the horrible cavs coaching, i dont know he keeps going!

and i keep posting because im not a fairweather fan. Im from cleveland i love all cleveland sports, win or lose. Im not a frontrunner who only likes a team because they are good.


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> Yes it it pretty nice gives them hope for game 3
> 
> 102-93 final


yeah, but it also wakes the Spurs up for game 3- Cle may have been better off losing by 30 imo-
[/quote]

I agree. The sad fact is that the Cleveland fans have just not been honest with themselves. After beating an aging Detroit team the fans overlooked all the weaknesses that still prevent Cleveland from rising to the top - or at least to be competitive at the top, and that includes their coach. Miami was the only team that had a shot in the East, but for whatever reason they fell apart. At least the press is screaming for the coach to bench Larry Hughes, but only one guy has nailed the obvious: Mike Brown's decision to bench is no. 1 draft pick all year is killing him now. In Shannon Brown you have a legitimate shooter and runner with good strength for a guard. If the guy had been developed all year, there would be one more spot on the depth chart for offense. For now, If Eric Snow is not put on Parker, the series will be a sweep.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> :::::::::::::::::::::::::


F*ck the Spurs they just got lucky that Dallas lost to G.S.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lowporkwa said:


> :::::::::::::::::::::::::


F*ck the Spurs they just got lucky that Dallas lost to G.S.
[/quote]

lol.... Hello Mr Irrelevant, How are you today?


----------



## ICEE

Cavs are way better at home 3 straight wins in Cleveland


----------



## KINGofKINGS

unfortunetly for the cavs tho is the fact that SA is a great road team--- i say cle gets game 3.... spurs will win game 4- game 5 is a toss up- regardless their will be a 4th trophy in the case soon- remember... "we are all witnesses"


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> unfortunetly for the cavs tho is the fact that SA is a great road team--- i say cle gets game 3.... spurs will win game 4- game 5 is a toss up- regardless their will be a 4th trophy in the case soon- remember... "we are all witnesses"


Yes we R


----------



## KINGofKINGS

No... Im not talking about air-balls from the FT line! This is what Im talking about...


----------



## ICEE

I think u mean this


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^What a waste of fuckin space man.... CMON! You shoulnt be allowed in here anymore-


----------



## ICEE

fine sorry KOK no more messing around serious sports talk


----------



## KINGofKINGS

im not seeing you HAVE to be serious.... your 2 page circle jerk with RB justifies that--- but posting a pic of sheed is just dis-respectful- we dont need that sh*t on here-


----------



## ICEE

I C you have strong dislike of Sheed


----------



## Fargo

Jim Rome just made a good point that the Cavs are a year or two ahead of time, so we can't be too hard on them. I understand KOK that the coach can't take all the blame, but there are certain things that have been obvious to the Cleveland press all year, and his stubbornness just doesn't address it.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

coutl said:


> I C you have strong dislike of Sheed


yes and no- i dont hate they guy, just have no respect for him what so ever and i dont understand how anyone could-


----------



## RB 32

*WORLD CHAMPION*​


----------



## moron

Wow, yesterday's game was crazy.


----------



## RB 32

'SHADOW said:


> Wow, yesterday's game was crazy.


Yes, it was a blow-out....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i just hope SOMEONE from cle will be able to slow tony down and give him a couple bad games.... I want timmy to get that 4th finals MVP!


----------



## Fargo

Unfortunately for Cleveland you don't go from playing your local bar to Carnegie Hall in the same two weeks. Better coaching and adjustments could make it interesting, but that's as far as it will go.


----------



## ICEE

Jalen Rose says it will go 6 all the other say lucky if it goes 5


----------



## hitler

Im going to go out on a limb here and say it will be a sweep... cleveland has nothing that will stop SA... Cleveland has no business being in the finals...


----------



## RB 32

hitler said:


> Im going to go out on a limb here and say it will be a sweep... cleveland has nothing that will stop SA... *Cleveland has no business being in the finals...*


*I AGREE WITH YOU 100%*


----------



## ICEE

IF they no buisness then why are they in the finals???


----------



## KINGofKINGS

because the quality of the eastern conference is so poor^... the "jv league"... the only thing thats gonna stop sa is.... sa.... they are very capable of playing ugly and going cold--- might happen tonight? but if there playing near the top of their game they shouldnt have any problems- im not kidding when i say that i think manu/tony/timmy could beat the cavs 3 on 5------- with eva cheerleading of course-


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> Im going to go out on a limb here and say it will be a sweep... cleveland has nothing that will stop SA... Cleveland has no business being in the finals...


I agree it will be a sweep, but stop with the they have no business being there routine. The Eastern conference is weak this year - that's not Cleveland's fault. When the Lakers were at the top of their game they swept New Jersey and took Philly in 5 - so what, those teams were still decent. San Antonio and Phoenix just happen to be the 2 best teams and are in the same conference. SA would have beat the sh*t out of Detroit also.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i see your point - kind of like my bears last year and their sissy schedule?


----------



## Fargo

Kind of, although the Bears were really just a QB away, while Cleveland is a big man, point guard and a second scoring threat away. But the conference disparity is along the same lines.


----------



## RB 32

*5 HOURS TO GO!*


----------



## Fargo

3 more hours.


----------



## Lowporkwa

bandwagon fans are the worst


----------



## Fargo

Lowporkwa said:


> bandwagon fans are the worst


I agree - go Cavs. I wonder if Brown will be stubborn enough to start Larry Hughes.


----------



## RB 32

*- 2 HOURS 20 MINUTES LEFT:*


----------



## RB 32

*{1 HOUR 40 MIN LEFT TO GO}*


----------



## Guest

The tables will turn in the next five years. The East (obviously) has a lot of high draft picks, thats how a league evens itself out.

Just like in Baseball. The AL will always be dominant but recently its been a lot more competitive because of all the young talent in the NL from previous drafts.


----------



## Lowporkwa

last time i checked the west got the top 2 picks...and most likely greg oden and kevin durant...


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> The tables will turn in the next five years. The East (obviously) has a lot of high draft picks, thats how a league evens itself out.


I don't know. You can never tell how draft picks will pan out. To me the top picks are Nick Young and Corey Brewer. Most of the other top guys are coming out too soon because of the money.


----------



## RB 32

cavs won

2-1 spurs

see you in game 4


----------



## Fargo

Don't be so quick with that. The Spurs can take you down at any time.


----------



## RB 32

If some how spurs win this game then it's gonna be a sweep...


----------



## RB 32

48-48 IT'S TIE!


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland could really use an offensive coach. I wonder how long after they lose this game they'll figure out that the 3 aint working for them.


----------



## RB 32

I don't think they will lose this game...


----------



## RB 32

67-63 with 2: 26 left to play:


----------



## RB 32

3 point game with 10 sec to go..

GO SPURS..


----------



## Lowporkwa

Rb are you even from san antonio seriously...get off the bandwagon.

The refs won this game. That was CLEARLY a foul on lebron by bowen. Lebron was apparently not fouled all night. Poorest referee job i have ever seen.

The cavs not making any shots at all didnt help, but the refs disappointed me so much.

Good series Spurs, def. proved they are the better team! Congrats

Hope to see ya again in the future


----------



## Fargo

Lowporkwa said:


> The refs won this game. That was CLEARLY a foul on lebron by bowen. Lebron was apparently not fouled all night. Poorest referee job i have ever seen.
> 
> *The cavs not making any shots at all didnt help, but the refs disappointed me so much.*


The Cavs not making any shots is the difference. We got plenty of no calls on the other side. Tonight was the Cavs season summed up in a nutshell: Great defense; less than average offense. The Spurs know exactly what the Cavs are going to do every trip down the floor. This spreading the floor for 3's has not really worked well all year, but they kept doing it anyway. When a guy is double and triple teamed, you have to make the defense pay. Cleveland has had that problem all year, but defense can win championships - conference championships that is.


----------



## RB 32

DUDE I WANT THE WEST TO WIN }


----------



## Lowporkwa

im just upset that theres absolutely no way that mike brown will get fired. Give this team a coach with a brain and the sky is the limit!


----------



## RB 32

THE EAST WILL NOT WIN FOR THE NEXT 5 YEARS:


----------



## Fargo

Sixers are the next up and coming team in the East. Chicago gets a big man and they win the conference next year.


----------



## Lowporkwa

ohioan you are fargo







I see some additions this offseason, namely the trading of larry hughes. With the emergance of gibson, hughes has become expendable. Hopefully we can get a real point gaurd on this team, and a big man thats not soft. Regardless, i see the cavs owning the east for years to come!


----------



## Fargo

Lowporkwa said:


> Hopefully we can get a real point gaurd on this team, and a big man thats not soft. Regardless, i see the cavs owning the east for years to come!


For the Cavs to own the East a lot has to happen. Like you said, they need a point guard. Second, they need a second legitimate scoring threat as opposed to a role player, someone who nails the jumper consistently. third, they need a big presence in the middle that's not soft. 4th, they need Shannon Brown to work out as a 3rd guard. 5th, they'll need a forward off the bench who can score, not just hustle like Andy. I'm telling you Chicago with a big presence next year is the team to watch out for. And you're right that as long as Brown is coaching they have a liability.


----------



## Lowporkwa

im hoping daniel gibson blossoms into that next legit scorer for lebron. Hopefully some deal is done and we get rid of hughes, get a real point gaurd, and a big man. Z is too old and too slow to compete with the elite big men in the game, love him, but he needs to be gone too. We could have a starting lineup of newpg/sasha/bron/drew(or AV)/Z (or new bigman). Gibson as the 6th man, hopefully Shannon Brown comes around as well, and i think we're solid. They just have to keep the game close going into the 4th and 'bron will usually pull it out for them









Hopefully they bring in some sort of 'offensive coordinator' type coach in the offseason, and hopefully brown listens to him. The cavs 'random' offense is just flat out pathetic and im sick of watching it. Everyone lables the spurs as a boring team, but its the cavs who are boring. Our offense consists of lebron dribbling back and forth at the top of the key then making a pass to someone who bricks a bad shot.

Sidenote, VAREJAO WHY THE HECK DID YOU TAKE THAT LAST SHOT....ahhhhhh so dumb









and im not sold on chicago. the team has no slashers, its a huge jumpshooting team. Sure they can make them, but they usually go on cold streaks and thats when you can beat them! Get them a real slasher type player and then i'd be worried about them. Only big man is ben wallace.


----------



## Fargo

Lowporkwa said:


> Hopefully they bring in some sort of 'offensive coordinator' type coach in the offseason, and hopefully brown listens to him. The cavs 'random' offense is just flat out pathetic and im sick of watching it. Everyone lables the spurs as a boring team, but its the cavs who are boring. Our offense consists of lebron dribbling back and forth at the top of the key then making a pass to someone who bricks a bad shot.
> Sidenote, VAREJAO WHY THE HECK DID YOU TAKE THAT LAST SHOT....ahhhhhh so dumb


You're spot on on the impotent offense. That last trip down the court was inexperience plain and simple. They should have looked back and called the time out. Once AV got the ball he should have given it back to Lebron. He basically choked.


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Im going to go out on a limb here and say it will be a sweep... cleveland has nothing that will stop SA... *Cleveland has no business being in the finals...*


*I AGREE WITH YOU 100%*
[/quote]

sadly enough its going to be a sweep


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ugly game... but i figured that- wasnt a foul at the end of the game... even lebron admitted after the game that the fould didnt affect his shot, and their not gonna call it in that situation if thats the case-


----------



## ICEE

Lebron neeeds a trade or a new coach and new supporting cast


----------



## hitler

SWEEP.... East coast bball is a joke!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

^ SO much of a joke that the Heat spanked Dallas last year


----------



## Lowporkwa

KoK look at lebrons size, regardless of any foul on him most of the time it wont effect his shot because hes just so strong. Pop admitted it was a foul, bowen admitted it was a foul. Everyone in the national media admitted it was a foul. He CLEARLY reached out and grabbed lebrons arm. Lebron is just classy and doesnt want to start blaming the refs. It was a bad call, but that call is NOT why they lost and he knows it, so hes not going to be a whiner like other players are well known to be. Anyways, the call sucked, but its not why they lost.


----------



## ICEE

He blew the game and put up the ugliest shot i have ever seen


----------



## RB 32

^HE MESSED UP^


----------



## RB 32

*SWEEP*​


----------



## Fargo

hitler said:


> SWEEP.... East coast bball is a joke!!!!!!!


Detroit and Cleveland could have matched up against any West Coast team except Phoenix, Dallas, and San Antonio, which have been building serious contenders for years now. That's just the way it is right now. Was West Coast a joke last year when Dallas lost 4 in a row after being up 2-0? Please, you hated the Spurs until they beat your team and you had no one left to root for.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lowporkwa said:


> KoK look at lebrons size, regardless of any foul on him most of the time it wont effect his shot because hes just so strong. *Pop admitted it was a foul, bowen admitted it was a foul*. Everyone in the national media admitted it was a foul. He CLEARLY reached out and grabbed lebrons arm. Lebron is just classy and doesnt want to start blaming the refs. It was a bad call, but that call is NOT why they lost and he knows it, so hes not going to be a whiner like other players are well known to be. Anyways, the call sucked, but its not why they lost.


i would like to see your reference where it states pop admitted it was a foul... i watched the post game conferences and pop didnt say much(as usual)--- and i always thought if the ref doesnt call it.... its not a foul?-


----------



## Fargo

The most likely scenario was that the refs were not going to call anything short of a blatant foul so as to give Cleveland a chance to shoot the 3; It just backfired when Lebron was in the act of shooting. It was a foul - so what, Cleveland still needs an offensive coordinator/new coach.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> SWEEP.... East coast bball is a joke!!!!!!!


Detroit and Cleveland could have matched up against any West Coast team except Phoenix, Dallas, and San Antonio, which have been building serious contenders for years now. That's just the way it is right now. Was West Coast a joke last year when Dallas lost 4 in a row after being up 2-0? Please, you hated the Spurs until they beat your team and you had no one left to root for.
[/quote]

Agreed 100% with u Fargo


----------



## RB 32

24 HOURS LEFT TILL THE CAVS GO FISHING AND KNOW TO NEVER f*ck WITH THE WEST!


----------



## ICEE

Illl go out on a limb and say theirs gonna be a game 5


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Illl go out on a limb and say theirs gonna be a game 5


THERE IS A BIG POSSIBILITY FOR THAT....BUT I HOPE THEY FINISH THEM OFF..


----------



## ICEE

If not they should fire Mike Brown


----------



## Fargo

They can't fire Mike Brown; they overachieved this year. I almost wish they had lost to the Nets so he would have gotten fired.


----------



## ICEE

They have to 2 be any good !


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^um... theyre in the finals for the first time EVER...id def say they are "good", but they want to be great-


----------



## ICEE

I just mean their not going to get anywhere with his coaching Lebron led the team to the finals not his coaching


----------



## RB 32

*{*9 HOURS TO GO*}*


----------



## hitler

coutl said:


> ^ SO much of a joke that the Heat spanked Dallas last year


the heat won because of coaching... Pat vs. avery... pat knows how to coach the big games and adjust to a team.. avery does not... just like the G.S. series this year...


----------



## RB 32

*X-{5 HOURS TILL GAME 4}-X*​


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> I just mean their not going to get anywhere with his coaching Lebron led the team to the finals not his coaching


I wonder if part of the problem might be that Lebron does too much of the coaching and Brown stays silent. Out here in Cleveland people think they reached the finals in spite of Brown, not because of him. Whatever the case, young IE coaches like Avery and Brown can cost a team quite a bit deep into the playoffs.


----------



## Fargo

Leno said the Cavs looked so bad that people accidently started calling them the Browns.


----------



## RB 32

*[*3 HOURS LEFT TILL THE START OF GAME 4*]​*


----------



## moron

RB 32 said:


> *[*3 HOURS LEFT TILL THE START OF GAME 4*]​*


yea and Cleveland is going to take it!1!!11


----------



## RB 32

'SHADOW said:


> *[*3 HOURS LEFT TILL THE START OF GAME 4*]​*


yea and Cleveland is going to take it!1!!11
[/quote]
YEAH MAYBE JUST THIS ONE GAME..


----------



## Fargo

Cavs will lose, and Lebron will reinjure his back trying to carry the whole team (excpet Gibson).


----------



## RB 32

Fargo said:


> Cavs will lose, and Lebron will reinjure his back trying to carry the whole team (excpet Gibson).


It might go to game 5....but I hope the spurs can finish them off tonight...


----------



## Guest

What a bold statement ^


----------



## Fargo

All in all I'd say the playoffs were dissappointing. No Spurs/Mavericks rematch, 2 key players missing from Phoenix in game 5 vs the Spurs, An overachieving team reaching the finals, The Heat - perhaps the only team potentially capable of challenging the West - bowing out in 1st round, and to top it all off, the poor Cleveland fans, after endiring decades of hardship, will have to witness the Championship trophy presented to another team on their own court.


----------



## RB 32

**WIN OR GO HOME**​


----------



## RB 32

17-16 SPURS 3 MIN LEFT...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO SPURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICEE

26-25 Spurs 8:00 left in 2nd


----------



## Fargo

Man, 34 points in the 1st half. Cleveland desperately needs an offensive identity.


----------



## ICEE

The great thing is that their only down by 5


----------



## Fargo

SA is toying with them. Cleveland's guards cannot take it strong to the hole or shoot well in rhythm. Every team that ever won a championship at least had that much. How did the East get so weak?


----------



## ICEE

Duncan has no points


----------



## ICEE

SWEEP IS LOKING MORE AND MORE RIGHT 51-44 SA 5:00 LEFYT IN 3RD


----------



## RB 32

52-45 spurs 4:43 left


----------



## Fargo

How's this for Cleveland's new uniform insignia.


----------



## RB 32

CAVS DO NOT BELONG IN THE FINALS.


----------



## ICEE

60-52 end 3rd not looking good for Cavs


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland's new training facility.










Wait, this is perfect for the Cavs new uniforms.


----------



## ICEE

Perfect


----------



## Fargo

Cleveland's new coach.


----------



## ICEE

HAHAHA









their coming back 60-57 9:00 left

Clevelands got the lead finally 63-62 6:00 left this is gonna be a great finish


----------



## RB 32

OK LETS GO SPURS YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## Fargo

Duncan just shook his head on Andy's dive.


----------



## RB 32

66-66


----------



## ICEE

3:24 69-66 Spurs


----------



## RB 32

VERY NICE


----------



## Fargo

This is very painful to watch. what was that about a 3 minute possession for the Spurs.


----------



## ICEE

SPurs gonna win


----------



## RB 32

*2007 WORLD CHAMPIONS SPURS*


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> *2007 WORLD CHAMPIONS SPURS*


Well I Guess Congratz to the 2007 NBA Champs Fans 

Cleveland fire Mike Brown


----------



## Fargo

Those poor Cleveland fans; they just don't deserve this. Then again, many thought their team was so great and I guess they'll make every possible excuse for them now that they embarassed the Eastern Conference..


----------



## RB 32

*SWEEP*​


----------



## ICEE

^ I wouldnt be suprised if Cleveland had some riots after this sweep


----------



## Fargo

It's not totally Brown's fault. You have to wonder about some of the players they scouted out, like Hughes, Marshall, Jones, who are all next to useless against the great teams. But Brown's offensive style killed them. They shot less than 30% the whole series.

Cavs 2007 draft picks.


----------



## RB 32

*MVP TIM DUNCAN*


----------



## ICEE

ANd the TV gets turned off f*ck this Spurs sh!t


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> ANd the TV gets turned off f*ck this Spurs sh!t


NO PLEASE!


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> *MVP TIM DUNCAN*


R U Kidding its definately Tony Parker


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> *MVP TIM DUNCAN*


R U Kidding its definately Tony Parker
[/quote]
OH' YEAH


----------



## ICEE

Who won MVP????


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> Who won MVP????


*Tony Parker*


----------



## ICEE

coutl said:


> *MVP TIM DUNCAN*


R U Kidding its definately Tony Parker
[/quote]








I was right


----------



## Lowporkwa

cavs have no first round picks in 07

Congrats spurs, def. a well deserved championship! No arguement from me anymore


----------



## ICEE

Cavs down the drain for next 5 years Lebron plz demand a trade!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Lowporkwa said:


> Cavs down the drain for next 5 years Lebron plz demand a trade!!!!


The press mentioned after game that they have no 1st or 2nd round pick, and they have way too much money tied up in terrible contracts - Z and HUghes - to afford a star free agent. Meanwhile, no one will trade since they've seen in championship how mediocre every player except Lebron is. It would seem that the Cavs are going in the opposite direction of a team that slowly earns its' dues.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Another instantly forgettable finals series involving the spurs

They are the champs and deservedly so, congrats

Lets forget that yawn fest and get on with the exciting stuff

The draft and an off season full of big trades and free agent signings


----------



## Lowporkwa

Dime magazine article about coach brown:

Blame is a complicated thing, especially in this purportedly simple endeavor we call sports. When a game or series can hinge on so many variables, the loser has a number of directions to point his finger: referees, weather, teammates, injuries, distractions &#8230; anything to steer the blame away from himself.

The '07 NBA Finals are basically over, and whether the Spurs claim the trophy this week in Cleveland or next week in San Antonio, the time is coming when the Cavs will be looking to place blame.

Mike Brown doesn't deserve all of it. Anyone who knows basketball knew (whether they wanted to admit it or not) that Tim Duncan and Co. would win this series while making the Cavs look like a March Madness 14-seed trying to hang with a 3-seed in the process. And Brown isn't solely to blame for how this series has played out.

But when it's all said and done, and the Cavs have wrapped up the best season in franchise history, Mike Brown still needs to be fired.

Brown's shortcomings as a coach were exposed in last year's playoffs, when his offensive game planning (which sits somewhere between "unimaginative" and "nonexistent") and poor late-game management came into play when the Cavs squeaked by Washington and ultimately fell to Detroit. This year it's been no different. The Cavs played like a badly-coached team while trudging through the injury-depleted Wizards, the overrated Nets and the uninspired (and also badly-coached) Pistons.

Against San Antonio, Brown's deficiencies have shined brighter than the wardrobe room of a Kid 'n Play movie. He watched Tony Parker abuse Larry Hughes for two games, and didn't change the lineup until Hughes literally couldn't play anymore. He didn't play the right players for the right situations, like when he had Ilgauskas on the bench at the end of Game 3 and left Varejao and Eric Snow (arguably his two worst offensive players) on the court when Cleveland needed to score. And he's mishandled LeBron's playing time (first quarter, Game 2) and potential.

Seriously, I wrote before Game 1 that Brown needed to mix it up with LeBron. Here's what I said at the time: "Mike Brown's 'playbook'could probably fit on a bar napkin - it seems the only actual plays the Cavs run are iso's for LeBron, pick-and-pops with LeBron and Big Z, and pick-and-rolls with 'Bron and Varejao. It worked against Detroit, in part because 'Bron was an absolute animal, but also because the Pistons played terrible defense and Flip Saunders never came up with a way to defend those three plays. Gregg Popovich is smarter than that; he'll find a way to neutralize Brown's mini-playbook, so Brown might want to at least come up with some creative things to do with LeBron. We're not asking for anything too abstract - it just wouldn't be the worst idea to post LeBron up a couple times or have him work the baseline &#8230; anything to mix it up and give the Spurs defense different looks. Ultimately, it will open up more doors for 'Bron and his teammates."

So when did Brown start putting LeBron in the post? Game Three. And what happened? After two frustrating games in San Antonio when he was relatively bottled up on the perimeter, LeBron had his best game of the series, dropping 25 points, 8 boards and 7 dimes and scoring easily on Bruce Bowen.

To Mike Brown's credit, he is a great defensive strategist and, as Jed wrote in his column defending Brown, the Cavs players like playing for him. But the reality is that he's not a championship-level coach, and this organization's only goal should be to win a championship while they have a future Hall of Famer at his athletic peak.

Look, I'm normally the type of person to give everyone another second chance. I can forgive the Mike Vicks, Ricky Williamses, Mike Tysons and Dennis Rodmans of the world. But for the Cavs organization, there isn't time to take too many chances, including the chance that a mediocre coach will somehow become great in a short period of time. This Cleveland roster is a complex one with so many unique flaws and strengths, they need a sharp offensive mind to make everything work, and as we're seeing right now, Brown's defensive acumen just isn't enough by itself to get the job done.

Talented as LeBron is, he needs a great coach to become a truly great player. Look at the standards by which he's being judged: Jordan had Phil. Kobe had Phil. Magic had Pat Riley. D-Wade has Pat Riley. Larry Bird (who LeBron could eventually supplant as the greatest small forward of all-time) won his rings with Bill Fitch (900-plus career wins) and KC Jones (500-plus wins), who aren't legends but still very good coaches. LeBron doesn't have a great coach. He doesn't even have a very good one. And why waste time now when it's safe to say Mike Brown will never be on that list of great coaches?

Seem a little hasty? I can see why. On the surface, everything looks to be in good hands. LeBron is just 22 years old, already playing for a ring, under contract for at least the next three years (with a player-option for a fourth), and surrounded by a decent young core in Gibson, Varejao, Gooden and Pavlovic. But if Cleveland's decision-makers have been watching the same flawed team I've been watching on a regular basis, they know this summer is critical in determining the long-term future of the Cavs.

Objective No. 1 obviously is keeping LeBron happy, and his body language during this series tells you he's not. Maybe he isn't even directly ****** off at Mike Brown yet (or maybe he is), but once the offseason hits and LeBron has had time to watch the film and reflect, will he go into '07-08 with a lot of confidence in his coach? In three years, when LeBron will be 25, fully in his prime, and possibly a free agent, is he going to want to still be the focal point of a one-note offense? Will he want to be seven years into a career with zero championships?

And what about that much-maligned supporting cast? Ilgauskas, slow as he is, remains one of the League's few legit centers, but he doesn't have many years left. Hughes is good when healthy, but that's just the problem; his body is falling apart year-by-year. Cleveland doesn't have a first-round draft pick this year, so immediate help from a youngster isn't on the way, and even if the Cavs land a free agent like Chauncey Billups or Vince Carter, neither of those two are on the youthful side of their careers.

In short, the Cavs don't have time to wait for Mike Brown to become a championship-level coach. They can't afford to take a step back next year, and anything short of another trip to the Finals will be considered a step back to not only the franchise and the fans, but also to the one who matters most to them right now: LeBron. You cannot assume LeBron will get back to the Finals just because he's done it once. Hakeem went eight years between Finals appearances. Gary Payton went 10 years between Finals. Iverson got there in his fifth year in the League and hasn't sniffed a ring since, which could very easily happen to D-Wade as well. (Have you seen Miami's roster?)

The Cavs need to strike while the iron is hot and the East is weak. There are a few coaches available right now who could improve the Cavs immediately and get them over that hump, from Rick Carlisle to even Larry Brown. For my money, Carlisle would be the top candidate. He's won everywhere he's been, and was poised to win a ring with the '05 Pacers before Ron Artest and Stephen Jackson ran into the stands at The Palace. Carlisle is demanding and controlling, but he is a deliberate game planner and a definite upgrade over Brown as an offensive coach.

If the Cavs want to win a championship, and more importantly for them, keep LeBron in the fold long-term, they need to unload the person who is most prominently standing in the way of that happening. Blame is a complicated thing, and unfortunately for Mike Brown, the amount of it that will land at his feet should cost him his job.


----------



## Jewelz

Thank goodness the plug was finally pulled on the most boring NBA finals in history

sincerely,

Terry Schiavo


----------



## KINGofKINGS

^ and you can thank the cavs for that.... some of you guys dont get it... its not like SA averaged 80ppg the entire post season- they adapt to whatever style of play they need to- round 1 was Denver... played the up tempo physical style there--- then pho... uptempo.... and utah, another uptempo higher scoring series.... then they meet the cavs and its ugly for the most part--- SA doesnt care how they win, they just win--- they are now in the elite with the celtics, lakers and bulls--- and the awesome part is they have 2-3 more in them--- theyre true class was shown in the post game interviews.... you didnt see them running around thumping their chests, etc.... pure class from top to bottom and if you cant appreciate that.... well? thats on you--- some of you fans here need to drop the nba and just watch the and1 tour----

cle fans on here.... there is promise obviously with #23 on the court- his weaknesses were exposed in this series thats for sure! and you really need to lay off mike brown, sh*t! i mean cmon.... red aurbach could have coached that team and they would still have gotten swept... players play and coaches coach.... history shows it takes players(and coaching) to win championships... how can brown be the coach you guys want him to be with the players you have? stop pointing the finger directly at brown- how many open looks do you need? sure sa is probably the greatest defensive team assembled but there were some open shots missed, and it was lebron with the critical turnovers and bricks... not mike brown--- the coach can only do so much standing on the sideline- good luck to cle in the future- should be a contender every year with lebron in the lineup-


----------



## Lowporkwa

KoK its the coach that makes the gameplan. The coach creates the offensive and defensive schemes. The Coach is the only one that can be blamed when the cavs have such a dull, stagnant, predictable offense. Period end of story. You cannot blame the players for thing they do not control. Sure, the cavs make some shots and its a series, but their offense was still HORRIBLE. Absolutely HORRIBLE.

And there is no such thing as a dynasty that has not won back to back championships. Once SA does that MAYBE you can put them in the same sentance of the Celtics Lakers and Bulls of old, but until then, no. I dont care how good they are, they havent won championships back to back.

Lebrons only weakness is his midrange game (sometimes) and his utter lack of any help. Give the cavs a real coach and that series would have been far more interesting than it was. Absolutely no way would that have been a sweep if the cavs had a good or great coach. Absolutely NO WAY! Mike Brown doesnt even give pre-game speeches, nothing. He Sucks. HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE. Every great player has had either great, or very very good coaches. You cannot say Mr. Potato head is a good coach.

Sorry, you dont blame the players, you blame the coach. You def. didnt read that article i posted.


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> ^ and you can thank the cavs for that.... some of you guys dont get it... its not like SA averaged 80ppg the entire post season- they adapt to whatever style of play they need to- round 1 was Denver... played the up tempo physical style there--- then pho... uptempo.... and utah, another uptempo higher scoring series.... then they meet the cavs and its ugly for the most part--- SA doesnt care how they win, they just win--- they are now in the elite with the celtics, lakers and bulls--- and the awesome part is they have 2-3 more in them--- theyre true class was shown in the post game interviews.... you didnt see them running around thumping their chests, etc.... pure class from top to bottom and if you cant appreciate that.... well? thats on you--- some of you fans here need to drop the nba and just watch the and1 tour----
> 
> cle fans on here.... there is promise obviously with #23 on the court- his weaknesses were exposed in this series thats for sure! and you really need to lay off mike brown, sh*t! i mean cmon.... red aurbach could have coached that team and they would still have gotten swept... players play and coaches coach.... history shows it takes players(and coaching) to win championships... how can brown be the coach you guys want him to be with the players you have? stop pointing the finger directly at brown- how many open looks do you need? sure sa is probably the greatest defensive team assembled but there were some open shots missed, and it was lebron with the critical turnovers and bricks... not mike brown--- the coach can only do so much standing on the sideline- good luck to cle in the future- should be a contender every year with lebron in the lineup-


LOL at you trying to point the finger at the other team..

Let's be honest, NBA is just getting worse each year. I used to be a huge NBA fan back in the 90's, and it's deteriorating year after year to the point where it's almost unbearable to watch.

NCAA tournament is just way more exciting than NBA playoffs in general, not just this series.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol at you even posting in here?.... times change man.... the 90's were great but theyre over- live in the now... and the now is SA!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> lol at you even posting in here?.... times change man.... the 90's were great but theyre over- live in the now... and the now is SA!!!!


i AM living in the now, dude - and now is a time when I only have the patience to maybe watch last 30 seconds of an NBA Finals game - and that's while I am playing NCAA Football on my Xbox 360 in the other Picture-In-Picture window on my TV


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Lowporkwa said:


> KoK its the coach that makes the gameplan. The coach creates the offensive and defensive schemes. The Coach is the only one that can be blamed when the cavs have such a dull, stagnant, predictable offense. Period end of story. You cannot blame the players for thing they do not control. Sure, the cavs make some shots and its a series, but their offense was still HORRIBLE. Absolutely HORRIBLE.
> 
> *And there is no such thing as a dynasty that has not won back to back championships. Once SA does that MAYBE you can put them in the same sentance of the Celtics Lakers and Bulls of old, but until then, no. I dont care how good they are, they havent won championships back to back. *Lebrons only weakness is his midrange game (sometimes) and his utter lack of any help. Give the cavs a real coach and that series would have been far more interesting than it was. Absolutely no way would that have been a sweep if the cavs had a good or great coach. Absolutely NO WAY! Mike Brown doesnt even give pre-game speeches, nothing. He Sucks. HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE. Every great player has had either great, or very very good coaches. You cannot say Mr. Potato head is a good coach.
> 
> Sorry, you dont blame the players, you blame the coach. You def. didnt read that article i posted.


your wrong man.... lebron gets the credit when the cavs win and brown gets the blame when they lose.... NOW THATS FAIR!!!--- FACE IT< THE CAVS DONT HAVE THE PLAYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and there is such thing as a dynasty when you dont win back to back, theyve got 4 out of 9 and more impressive(with the big 3) is 3 out of 5! they are the modern day dynasty- they are now the 4th team to have won 4 or more championships along with the bulls, celtics, and lakers......now you have to mention the spurs in that group, thats all there is to it! what the hell would you know about a dynasty anyway? your team just reached the finals for the first time in their existance....... and they got swept away-


----------



## Fargo

This Mike Brown argument can be reduced to the obvious. When a team is a few steps away from winning it all, you can't leave anything to chance. Acquire the missing pieces and have an experienced coach who's among the best. Brown is not one of those coaches; he should go.


----------



## ICEE

NBA seasons over


----------



## KINGofKINGS

well now that this thread is gonna die, i guess i dont have to visit the lounge anymore- no point- later fools.... GO SPURS GO!


----------



## ICEE

this thread







... im glad I wont have to hear about the Spurs anymore from u.. later


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and im glad im done reading your one-line posts..... later


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> well now that this thread is gonna die, i guess i dont have to visit the lounge anymore- no point- later fools.... GO SPURS GO!


Man, the SPurs are showing a lot more class in winning than you are.

Oh, and BTW,



> "That's all psychobabble," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said of dynasty talk. "When I think of dynasties, two come to my mind real quick-UCLA and [the Celtics'] Bill Russell."


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sp...-home-headlines


----------



## Fargo

Any thoughts on the draft?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

thanks fargo i needed some more out of this thread--- i didnt watch the draft much, but am reading on it now.... spurs went foreign... shocker there! sounds like everyone is stayin put in SA and might be adding some more depth on the bench with grant hill---


----------



## Fargo

I think Dallas could make out well with that guy from Nevada, Nick Fazekas - probably better prepared for the NBA than Olden. I've seen him play and think he is a steal in the 2nd round - very underrated. If he and Terry from UNC can develop this could could do well to improving their defensive and low post game in the long run. It almost appears that Dallas drafted so as not to be outdone by Golden State.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

but what was gs thinking??? getting rid of j rich for the nc rook? j rich was huge for them -


----------



## Jewelz

Greg Oden and Kevin Durant will be great for years to come..

Funny how Milwaukee drafted Yi Jianglang or whatever his name is from China when his peeps said repeatedly that he won't play there


----------



## KINGofKINGS

i dont know what milw was thinking!!!? i mean cmon you can count the number of chinamen who have done anything in the nba on one finger!!!


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> i dont know what milw was thinking!!!? i mean cmon you can count the number of chinamen who have done anything in the nba on one finger!!!


This dude could be really good actually, it's just that he doesn't want to be in Milwaukee


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> Greg Oden and Kevin Durant will be great for years to come..
> 
> Funny how Milwaukee drafted Yi Jianglang or whatever his name is from China when his peeps said repeatedly that he won't play there


Yeah I kinda laughed at that, I didn't think he'd go that high. But great to see OSU and their freshmen dominate the 1st round. 3 frosh all first round, 2 frosh in top 4, 1 frosh 1st pick overall.

I am pissed that Chicago wasted their 1st pick. Throw that pile of sh*t back or trade.


----------



## ICEE

I am pissed about NOah 2 wtf is CHicago thinking

Anyway I was kinda pissed Atlanta didnt get Conley but they got Horford and Law which is a good combo


----------



## Fargo

KINGofKINGS said:


> I am pissed about NOah 2 wtf is CHicago thinking
> 
> Anyway I was kinda pissed Atlanta didnt get Conley but they got Horford and Law which is a good combo


Atlanta scored huge. Law should be just fine after a year or two. Horford, well, I trust all those Florida players. 2 of them went to Minnesota. Poor Conley is in Memphis. All those OSU freshmen could have used another year of college. Cook needed two years. I hope Noah blows it hard on the Bulls.

Portland scored huge also. They got Olden, MickRoberts, and Taurean Green, the most underrated guard in the draft.

Oh, and Nick Young may be the best player come out of the draft; Washington scored huge.


----------



## Jewelz

Anyone else growing to like Stephen A. Smith ? Most people can't stand him cause he's so opinionated and obnoxious, but I kinda liked his takes last night.. especially when he said Michael Jordan's decision to trade was "stupid"


----------



## b_ack51

coutl said:


> I am pissed about NOah 2 wtf is CHicago thinking
> 
> Anyway I was kinda pissed Atlanta didnt get Conley but they got Horford and Law which is a good combo


Yeah at first I was like WTF is atlanta doing skipping over Conley, but then later they got Law so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Jewelz said:


> Anyone else growing to like Stephen A. Smith ? Most people can't stand him cause he's so opinionated and obnoxious, but I kinda liked his takes last night.. especially when he said Michael Jordan's decision to trade was "stupid"


steven A is an asshole and shouldnt be on tv... let alone ESPN, but you could say the same for most of their commentaters-


----------



## Fargo

I don't know if John Barry is ESPN, but he's a dickhead also.


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> Anyone else growing to like Stephen A. Smith ? Most people can't stand him cause he's so opinionated and obnoxious, but I kinda liked his takes last night.. especially when he said Michael Jordan's decision to trade was "stupid"


steven A is an asshole and shouldnt be on tv... let alone ESPN, but you could say the same for most of their commentaters-
[/quote]

Hater


----------



## KINGofKINGS

and...


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> and...


 dimunitive know-it-all obnoxious black men just can't get a fair shake from sports fans


----------



## ICEE

I 2 feel bad for COnley anyway its not like Portland is gonna do anything with Oden this year


----------



## b_ack51

Jewelz said:


> and...


 dimunitive know-it-all obnoxious black men just can't get a fair shake from sports fans








[/quote]

Stephen A Smith is annoying. I used to not like Jim Rome and sometimes the dude says stupid sh*t, but even he's not as bad as Smith.


----------



## ICEE

b_ack51 said:


> and...


 dimunitive know-it-all obnoxious black men just can't get a fair shake from sports fans








[/quote]

Stephen A Smith is annoying. I used to not like Jim Rome and sometimes the dude says stupid sh*t, but even he's not as bad as Smith.
[/quote]

I dont mind Steven A but ROme is just a idiot


----------



## Jewelz

coutl said:


> and...


 dimunitive know-it-all obnoxious black men just can't get a fair shake from sports fans








[/quote]

Stephen A Smith is annoying. I used to not like Jim Rome and sometimes the dude says stupid sh*t, but even he's not as bad as Smith.
[/quote]

I dont mind Steven A but ROme is just a idiot
[/quote]

I love both Rome and Stephen A !!!!!

GIGGITY GIGGITY GIGGITY GIGGITY !!!


----------



## Guest

Whos the Raps select?

Oh...ya..


----------



## Fargo

Noah will suck c*ck hard in Chicago.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Noah will suck c*ck hard in Chicago.


ANd so will Oden and Conley cuz they have sh*t teams and Chicago is actually good


----------



## b_ack51

coutl said:


> Noah will suck c*ck hard in Chicago.


ANd so will Oden and Conley cuz they have sh*t teams and Chicago is actually good
[/quote]

Bullshit, Oden and Conley will be fine. They actually have talent and can do something on the basketball court. Noah can't do sh*t and won't do sh*t in the NBA. He'll be lucky if he's 3-4th on the bench.

He'll hear his name called "Hey noah, we're up by 34, go ahead and go in and try to shoot like a retard."

"but coach thats how i shoot normally"

"oh...well then sit back down, i'll have the kid from make a wish play instead"


----------



## ICEE

U took that totally wrong man I know Oden and Conley are way bettter then Noah

I meant that Portland and Memphis suck


----------



## b_ack51

coutl said:


> U took that totally wrong man I know Oden and Conley are way bettter then Noah
> 
> I meant that Portland and Memphis suck


Oh I know the teams suck, hence the reason they have some of the top picks.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

the spurs dont suck-


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> the spurs dont suck-


ANd they didnt get a good draft pic


----------



## RB 32

coutl said:


> the spurs dont suck-


ANd they didnt get a good draft pic
[/quote]

*spurs*


----------



## Fargo

Vince Carter to become a free agent. Cavs better pay him 20 million. Portland has a bright future with those 3 draft picks. But Wizards got the most talented offensive player.


----------



## ICEE

Nick Young most talented offense????


----------



## Fargo

Yes, did you watch USC play NC in the elite 8? He was unbelievable.


----------



## ICEE

Thats why NC won Durant is by far the best offensive player


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Thats why NC won Durant is by far the best offensive player


You must not have watched the game very closely. USC was only 6 deep, but they kicked UNC's ass until midway through the second half, because UNC is 10 deep and didn't tire out. As far as starting 5 went, USC was kiling them.


----------



## Guest

I think Noah will be fine in the NBA.

Where did the kid from NC state end up? That kid had a good 5 tool game, I like watchin him play.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

coutl said:


> the spurs dont suck-


ANd they didnt get a good draft pic
[/quote]

Yeah thats what everyone was probably sayin when we drafted manu and tony... splitter actuallly would have been a lottery pick had he not had his contract with his euro team... he cant come over till 08 and none of the shitty teams are gonna wait- but SA can wait, its actually a perfect situation for them--- they actually have 3 of the top foreign players rights but it gets complicated with buyouts and such... theyll just have to wait for the right time to bring those guys over and it SUCKS drafting at the end of the round every year--- well every year but 87(DRobinson) and 97(TIMMY!)---


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> the spurs dont suck-


ANd they didnt get a good draft pic
[/quote]

Yeah thats what everyone was probably sayin when we drafted manu and tony... splitter actuallly would have been a lottery pick had he not had his contract with his euro team... he cant come over till 08 and none of the shitty teams are gonna wait- but SA can wait, its actually a perfect situation for them--- they actually have 3 of the top foreign players rights but it gets complicated with buyouts and such... theyll just have to wait for the right time to bring those guys over and it SUCKS drafting at the end of the round every year--- well every year but 87(DRobinson) and 97(TIMMY!)---
[/quote]

Hes no good


----------



## KINGofKINGS

your right!.... after all you were right on about everything nba in this thread- why should i doubt you?


----------



## ICEE

KINGofKINGS said:


> your right!.... after all you were right on about everything nba in this thread- why should i doubt you?


I know thanks


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think Noah will be fine in the NBA.


I just don't know how he'll contribute besides defense.


----------



## ICEE

Hell warm the benches hopefully


----------



## b_ack51

DannyBoy17 said:


> I think Noah will be fine in the NBA.


:send request to ban dannyboy from this thread:

are you serious? all he's gonna do is look stupid on the bench, go in do something stupid during a game and then after his first contract is up probably be dropped.


----------



## ICEE

I think hell go in when the want to hack a shaq 2


----------

